# ماسبب سقوط رافعة في الحرم المكي الشريف ومصرع وإصابة العديد



## بشارعرب (11 سبتمبر 2015)

تردد في وسائل الإعلام ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي هذا النبأ المفجع وقد أعازت هذه المصادر أن السبب هو العاصفة التي هبت على المملكة ولكن نحن كمهندسين نعرف أن الروافع مما تدرس عليه أثناء التصميم هو قوة الرياح والتي تأخذ بعين الإعتبار أقصى قوة رياح يمكن أن تتعرض لها الروافع أثناء فترة عملها.
فما السبب الحقيقي وراء سقوط الرافعة ومن المتسبب في هذا الخطأ الفادح؟
لماذا تعرضت هذه الرافعة للسقوط ولم تتعرض الروافع الأخرى أيضا للسقوط؟
لماذا لم تتخذ إجراءات أمان منعت هذه الفاجعة؟
نرجو من لديه أي معلومات أو توقعات من وجهة نظر هندسية أن يشاركنا رأيه

اللهم صبر أهلى الموتى وإرحم الموتى وإشفي المصابين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 سبتمبر 2015)

بشارعرب قال:


> تردد في وسائل الإعلام ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي هذا النبأ المفجع وقد أعازت هذه المصادر أن السبب هو العاصفة التي هبت على المملكة ولكن نحن كمهندسين نعرف أن الروافع مما تدرس عليه أثناء التصميم هو قوة الرياح والتي تأخذ بعين الإعتبار أقصى قوة رياح يمكن أن تتعرض لها الروافع أثناء فترة عملها.
> فما السبب الحقيقي وراء سقوط الرافعة ومن المتسبب في هذا الخطأ الفادح؟
> لماذا تعرضت هذه الرافعة للسقوط ولم تتعرض الروافع الأخرى أيضا للسقوط؟
> لماذا لم تتخذ إجراءات أمان منعت هذه الفاجعة؟
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية ندعو للكل المتوفين في حادث الانهيار ان يرحهم يتقبلهم شهداء وان يشفي المصابين في هذا الحادث.
من خلال ما نشر في هذه الحادثة فيلاحظ ان منطقة الحرم تعرضت لامطار غزيرة ورياح شديدة وصواعق شديدة ضربت احدى الرافعات اصابة مباشرة قريبة من القاعدة مما ادى الى انهيارها مباشرة .










صورة تبين الصاعقة وهي تضرب الرافعة البرجية.






صورة تبين لحظة الانهيار للرافعة.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqxwoQLpC0A
فلم فيديو يوثق لحظة الانهيار للرافعة وسقوطها بالرغم من انها لم تكن تعمل.


سبب سقوط الرافعة هو الصاعقة التي ضربت الرافعة؟.
وهناك من يعلل السبب الى الرياح بسبب تغير الطقس المفاجئ؟

وهذا السبب يحتاج الى المزيد من المعطيات حول سرعة الرياح التي وصلت لحظة الانهيار وهل اكبر من التي تم التصميم عليها؟؟!!!
ومن الملاحظ ان الرافعة البرجية من النوع Movable Mobile crane
والغريب ان السقوط للرافعة لم يأت باتجاه المقطع الاصغر وانما الاكبر من حيث استقرار الرافعة 





لاحظ اتجاه سقوط الرافعة المتحركة ؟؟ !!!
3. انهيار الارضية اسفل الرافعة البرجية نتيجة الامطار الغزيرة ؟.
وللترجيح اي من الاسباب الثالثة هو سبب سقوط الرافعة ...فان ذلك يحتاج الى المزيد من المعلومات والى البحث والدراسة 
وانشاء الله في مشاركة لاحقة يتم البحث في الاسباب الثلاث وترجيح اي منها السبب؟؟!!!.

وللمزيد حول اثر الرياح على The effect of wind loading on the jib of a luffing tower crane
اليكم هذه الدراسة
http://www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrpdf/rr917.pdf

والسؤال هل حدثت مثل هذه الحادثة قبل ذلك في مكان اخر من البلاد فالجواب نعم










واليكم هذا الفيديو يبين تعرض احدى الروافع البرجية لصاعقة
http://cranenetworknews.com/?p=3691


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بشارعرب قال:


> تردد في وسائل الإعلام ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي هذا النبأ المفجع وقد أعازت هذه المصادر أن السبب هو العاصفة التي هبت على المملكة ولكن نحن كمهندسين نعرف أن الروافع مما تدرس عليه أثناء التصميم هو قوة الرياح والتي تأخذ بعين الإعتبار أقصى قوة رياح يمكن أن تتعرض لها الروافع أثناء فترة عملها.
> فما السبب الحقيقي وراء سقوط الرافعة ومن المتسبب في هذا الخطأ الفادح؟
> لماذا تعرضت هذه الرافعة للسقوط ولم تتعرض الروافع الأخرى أيضا للسقوط؟
> لماذا لم تتخذ إجراءات أمان منعت هذه الفاجعة؟
> ...



السلام عليكم
- لا اظن الصاعقة هي المسبب او العنصر الرئيسي في انقلاب الرافعة
من الصورة يظهر لنا كأن البرق خلف الرافعة وهذه الأشعة والومض ليس
الا الأضواء والبراجكتور المثبنة على الرافعة
والصاعقة عندما تضرب فتبدأ من الأعلى مع تواجد أثار من حريق للكبلات
او انصهار لحديد ومعدن الرافعة
- حتى ما جاء في الاعلام لم يأت على ذكر صواعق ضربت المكان
نعم قد يكون برق ورعد هائل
لكن ماذكر الاعلام عن هبوب رياح وعواصف وزوابع قوية حيث تتواجد الرافعة
- ومانراه في انقلاب الرافعة كما في الصورة شدة قوة الرياح الكبيرة
وعزم انقلاب وقوة دفع على الرافعة 
- قد تكون عناصر الرافعة المعدنية مصممة على قوة وشدة رياح اكبر
من التي سببت الانقلاب
لكن قاعدة الأساس وعناصر تثبيت الرافعة مع القاعدة هو سبب دوران الرافعة
وهبوط التربة اسفل القاعدة الرافعة وحدوث قوى شادة ضاغطة من الرياح القوية
هي السبب وليست الأمطار او الصاعقة لها الباع الكبير
- كذلك نذكراصحاب الِشأن والرأي ونقابات المهندسين
لا يجوز الخروج عن قواعد الأمان وما جاء في الكودات الهندسية
واصول مزاولة المهنة 
يجب ايقاف الأعمال ومعالجة الأسباب التي تحدث ضرر من تواجد اشخاص
والشاغلين في وحول موقع العمل
واخذ الحيطة والحذر خوفا من وقوع حوادث اخرى لا سمح الله
ان كان سببه تواجد الأليات وغيرها من اعمال بناء انشائية وتحتية
تحياتي

- ليرحم الله الشهداء الأبرار وندعوا للمصابين والجرحى بالشفاء العاجل
والأهل والأصدقاء بالصبر والسلوان










-


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 سبتمبر 2015)

اذا كانت الرافعه متحركه فحدوث انهيار لها احتمال اكبر ... بس اليرق او الصاعقه برضه وارد لانه في الرافعه المتحركه لو كان في مطاط في منطقة من البرج او عوازل للكهرباء فان الفرق الكبير بين الكهرباء اعلا واسفل يعد سبب لزوبان تلك المنطقه ... وربما يظهر التاكد من تلك الفضيه من المسامير في منطقة الانفصال ...........
اتوقع منع الروافع البرجيه المتحركه في فصول الرياح او اليه لتثبيتها ..
ما عارف لكن الاعلام بيتكلم عن قتلي وموت وكلمات من هذا القبيل والصحيح شهداء ما لانهم تحت الهدم ما عشان في الحرم ما عشان حجاج ما عشان هم في صلاة ............ دي اضمن من اي شهاده .....


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أحسن الله عزائنا وعزائكم 
وعزاء كل حليم 
لهذا المصاب الجلل
الذي اختار فيه المولى عز في علاه 
بعضاً ممن ورد بيته حاجاً و معتمراً
**ملبيا نداء ربه **صادقا في طلب المغفرة 
فأعطاه ربي الشهادة أعلى درجات القبول
وسيبعث متلبساً بشعيرته ملبياً
أرجو المولى أن يتقبلهم في عليين
وان ينزل الصبر والسكينة والرضى
على ذويهم، 
وان يشفي ويعافي المصابين
آمين
*


----------



## mahmoud789 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

يبدو ان هذا النوع من الرافعات به مشكلة فى مسالة التوازن ويحتاج لخبرة كبيرة للعاملين عليها ففى احد المواقع بجنوب المملكة سقطت امامى احدى امثال هذه الرافعات اثناء عملية التجميع لمكوناتها



واتذكر فى حادثة اخرى كبيرة فى احد المدن الاوربية انكسر الاكس او المسمار الذى يربط جسم الرافعة بمجموعة الحركة السفلية للرافعة اثناء حمل جزء ضخم من سقف معدنى لاحد الاستادات


----------



## علي حسين (12 سبتمبر 2015)

اسال الله ان يتقبل الموتى شهداء برحمته .

تعليق بالنسبة للاسباب التي ادت للسقوط ..

- اثر الصاعقة الكهربائيه في حال حدوثها يقتصر على الاثر الحراري .. حيث يؤدي مرور تيار عالي الى رفع حرارة المعادن في مجرى التيار .. ويمكن ان يكون تاثيره في اضعف نقطه .. بحث يؤدي الى الصهر الكامل والذوبان .. او تليين المعدن ليجعله اكثر قابلية للانحناء .. لكن من مشاهدة الفيلم في لحظة السقوط - فيما يظهر - ان السقوط تم لكامل المجموعة من اصولها على الارض .. لذلك تستبعد تاثير الصاعقة في السقوط .

- الرافعة كانت لحظة السقوط شبه عمودية ولم يظهر كتلة الوزن المعاكس .. فهل انقطعت الحبال ام ماذا حدث بالضبط ؟.

- باستبعاد اثر الصاعقة يبقى السببين الاخرين ( في حالة عدم وجود اسباب واعطال او عيوب ميكانيكيه ) وهو قوة الرياح و اثر انجراف التربة اسفل القاعدة .


----------



## إسلام علي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة البرق فوتوشوب وليس حقيقي والرافعة بحالة جيدة بعد وقوعها 
وصلني أن مهندس الرافعة ألماني الجنسية !! 
وصلني أن الرافعة عند توقف العمل يتم مد البوم "الزراع" ويتم ترسيته على الأرض وهذا المتبع دوما لكن هذه المرة لم يتم عمل ذلك 
وصلني أن هناك تعاميم من الأمن والسلامة بخصوص عواصف ورياح شديدة متوقعة يجب معها إما الحذر أو إيقاف العمل كليا وأخذ الاحتياطات
حتى شركتنا بمراجعتها وجدت فعلا أن أرسلت هذه الرسالة للمهندسين بالموقع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
للتوضيح بسبب كثرة الرافعات الموجودة في الحرم وهي مختفلة من حيث طريقة التثبيت بها ولكنها متشابة من نوع jib واللذي يسمى luffing jib.
والرافعة التي حدث السقوط هي من النوع المتحرك ذو الجنازير crawler luffing jib crane 




منظر عام للروافع المستخدمة في توسعة الحرم




الرافعة التي سقطت قريبة من هذا النوع


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (12 سبتمبر 2015)

من صورة الكرين أعلاه يتبين أن الرياح دفعت الكرين بعكس اتجاه حركته ( عكس عمود التوازن الذي يشد اليه الكرين )في وضعية انقلاب شااذة لا تحدث الا بفعل قوة هائلة دفعت الكرين للاتجاه الآخر من الرافعة  مما يعزز فرضية ان الكرين كان متوقف و خاليا من اى حمل .. و ان وضعه كان شبه عموديا عكس اجراات السلامة المتبعة عند توقفه ..


----------



## أبو نادر (12 سبتمبر 2015)

1-كل الرافعات المثبتة بقواعد خرسانية لم تنهار فالانهيار كان بالانقلاب 
2- لم تكن الريح عاصفة شديدة والتسجيلات التي قرأت عنها لا تزيد عن 70 كيلو متر بالساعة ولا اظن ان الرافعة غير مصممة على هذه الرياح البسيطة 
3-شكل الانقلاب مثير للريبة فالانقلاب تم نحو جهة الوزن الخفيف وليس الثقيل اي جهة الذراع القصير 
مما يدل ان الذراع الطويل كان بزاوية اقرب للقائمة وهنا الخطأ الرئيسي الذي قلل العزم المطلوب للانقلاب وفق هذه الجهة كثيرا 







4- هناك اوزان تثقيل تحمل على جسم الروافع المتحركة اثناء العمل وأظن هذه الاوزان كانت مزالة وقت الحادثة 
5-التربة عند محور الانقلاب امر هام فمن الوارد حصول انهيار للتربة هناك على اثر الماء ادى لتسهيل عملية الانقلاب 
او لعل الثقالات الاضافية كانت قريبة من محور عزم الانهيار فساهمت بوزنها مع الماء بانهيار التربة عند تلك الجهة 

تبقى كلها تكهنات والتحقيق الدقيق سيظهر الاسباب الدقيقة 

رحم الله الضحايا الابرياء وحشرهم ملبين ساجدين 

الدرس المستفاد ان: الاماكن العامة كالحرم تحتاج شروط خاصة جدا للسلامة اعلى من غيرها وفوق ما تقوله الكودات 
وفي اوقات كهذه في مناطق عمل لابد من خلية عمل وقت العواصف للتأكيد على اجراءات السلامة باشراف مهندسين خبراء

الفيديو الذي يبين لحظة الانقلاب 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgdaink_1TU


----------



## بشارعرب (12 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكر الإستاذ المهندس رزق على هذا التعليق الموسع والدكتور يوسف كذلك ولكنني أميل إلى الرد الوارد من المهندس إسلام علي بأن السبب الحقيقي وراء الحادث هو عدم الإلتزام بتعليمات السلامة وعلى الأخص في حالة الأجواء التي شهدتها المملكة والشيئ الذي يؤكد على أن البرق لم يؤثر على الرافعة هو تعرض الرافعة للإنقلاب وليس لإنصهار جزء من زراع الرافعة مما كان سينتج عنه إنهيار الزراع دون حدوث إنقلاب للقاعدة كون القاعدة ذات ثقل كبير ولو أتخذت إجراءات الأمان كما ذكرت في تعليقاتي السابقة لما حدث ما حدث، أسأل الله للموتى الرحمة والغفران ولأهاليهم الصبر والسلوان وللمصابين العلاج العاجل وأمل من جميع الأخوة المهندسين الإحساس بمدى المسؤولية التي تقع على عاتقنا وعدم إهمال أي أمر يتعلق بعملنا كون أي خطأ قيد ينتج عنه عشرات أو مائات الضحايا فالطبيب إذا أخطأ نتج عنه سقوط ضحية واحدة في أغلب الأحيان اما المهندس إذا أخطأ نتج عن خطئه كارسة.
نأمل للجنة التحقيقات الوصول إلى السبب الحقيقي وراء هذه الفاجعة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

انهيار الرافعة​السلام عليكم
قبل ان ندلف في البيان والتوضيح والنقاش الذي يخص العنوان هناك مجموعة اعتبارات يلزم ان نطرحها هنا:

المقدمة والمعطيات:
1- ان كفاءة القائمين على المشروع سواء مهندسي السلامة أومشغلي المعدات ومبرمجي ورديات العمل ومدققي الجودة لا نشك في مستواهم الرفيع لمثل هكذا مشاريع. 
2- ان الحادث وقع في يوم عاصف ممزوج بالرعد والبرق والمطر وزحام الناس. 
3- ان سرعة الرياح المعلن عنها في ذلك اليوم وفي تلك اللحظة لم تتجاوز 60 كلم بالساعة فهذه سرعة لا تشكل خطرا مباشرا على هكذا معدات في هكذا مشروع. رغم إقراري وتأكيدي عن امكانية تواجد زوابع مكانية لحظية في هكذا أمكنة في مثل هذه الظروف تؤثر بشكل مميت ومرعب يعود ذلك بسبب طبيعة التشكل الجبلي والأودية الضيقة التي تُولِّد دوامات وزوابع هوائية مكانية محطمة. 
4- لا نشك في جودة المعدات الموردة في مثل هذا المشروع فالتكاليف ليست هي العامل الأول الذي يحكم ذلك. 
5- نعلم ان منطقة الحرم محاطة بما لا يقل عن العشرات مما يماثل هذه الروافع ان لم تتجاوز حد المأة والانهيار حصل في واحدة فقط وهي ملاصقة للمسعى في الساحة الخارجية المجاورة له كما فهمنا من وسائل الإعلام. 
6- ان لأي رافعة مهما كان نوعها لا بد ان يكون لها من نظام مصمم للتوازن و عناصر داعمة مضادة للإنقلاب او الإنهيار بعامل امان مدروس ومخطط ومنفذ ومتابع.
7- ان انهيار الرافعة لن بحصل إلا بثلاث حالات
 1) اذا انهار نظامها الداعم في حالة السكون،
 2) تجاوز حدود الميلان الآمنة المحددة في حالة التشغيل،
 3- انهيار احد عناصرها الإنشائية تصميمياً ممكن يحصل في حالة التشغيل ايضاً. 
8- من مشهاداتنا للكوارث الطبيعية السابقة الحاصلة لنفس المكان وخاصة السيول والرياح كثيراً ما تكون مناظرها ذات أنماط خشنة مغلظة فمثلا تجد السيارات تسبح كالضفادع فوق مياه السيول عادي جداً.
9- انهيار الرافعة تم في حالة عدم التشغيل باعتبار التصريح الرسمي بتوقف كامل العمل قبل يوم من الحادث. 
10- ان وسائل الإعلام لا يمكن الإعتماد عليها مطلقاً لتحديد الأسباب الفنية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لطبيعة تكوينها في السطحية في نقل الأخبار المحشوة بالعبارات الغير علمية لأهداف السبق أو للأهداف المسيسة. 

مناقشة اسباب الإنهيار:
1- ان احتمالية انهيار في التربة غير وارد على الإطلاق وذلك يعود لسبب ان كافة المسطحات المحيطة بالحرم هي سطوح جبلية بازلتية صلدة وهذا معروف لمن ناله شرف التواجد هناك ومشاهد بالعين المجردة (إلا ان تكون الرافعة كإحتمال آخر مرتكزة على بلاط ساحة المسعى الخارجية في منطقة ذات تجويف معبأ بالردم تحت البلاط). 
2- احتمالية انهيار نتيجة الصاعقة الرعدية ايضا كما قال الدكتور يوسف الكريم انه قد يكون مستبعداً لعدة اسباب منها وجوب تلازم ذلك بعلامات حرق وصهر لأجزاء من المعدة وغياب ذكر هذا السبب في الإعلام وهذا ان حصل فيحب ان يكون ظاهرا للعين المجردة ولم يظهر هذا في الإعلام الذي هو متعطش و بشراهة في ايجاد حجة قوية طبيعية تعذر سبب الحادث. 
3- احتمالية وجود عيب في تصنيع ونوعية الرافعة ايضا استبعده من وجهة نظري الشخصية لأسباب كثيرة جداً في مثل هذا المشروع.
4- احتمالية عمل تخريبي ايضا مستبعدة جداً لأسباب كثيرة جداً في مثل ماظهر من ظروف الحادث واحتماله ضئيل جداً. 

النتيجة والأسباب المُحتملة:
- تحليل السبب الترجيحي كرأيي الشخصي لإنهيار الرافعة العملاقة هو كالتالي:
ان إنهيار الرافعة لا يتم إلا اذا انهار أحد الأمور التالية كما بينا اعلاه:

الأول إنهيارها اثناء التوقف عن العمل ودون تدخل تأثير الرياح يتم بإنهيار نظامها الداعم الأساسي سواء كعناصر سند أو ارتكاز أو حبال شد او كتل توازن، 

او الثاني بفعل دفع الرياح او عمل فجائي طارئ آخر. 
إن حصول زوبعة الرياح المكانية قد يكون دفع بعض عناصر أو أدوات حرة ذات وزن معتبر لتسقط على نظام السند لينهار منه احد عناصره وبالتالي تتابع انهيار النظام الساند او اصبح هزيلاً أكمل عليه الدفع الجانبي للرياح الذي ساعد في ميلان الرافعة وبالتالي الإنهيار الكامل. 

الثالث هو سبب بشري نتج عن مفاجئة الحالة الجوية وعدم تمكن طاقم العمل من توقيف الرافعة في الوضع الآمن كما هو مطلوب في أسس السلامة. 
والله ولي التوفيق والعوض والتعويض

سلام
م. نورالدين


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بصراحة لا اعرف كيف تدار منظومة العمل الهندسي في المملكة هذا ثالث حادث في اقل من سنة هنالك والضحايا بالعشرات :
انهيار جدار ساند بجبل الكعبة
انهيار سقف قاعة المؤتمرات بجامعة القصيم
انهيار رافعة في الحرم المكي


----------



## shams alafag (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ربنا يرحمهم و يغفر لهم ..


----------



## shams alafag (12 سبتمبر 2015)

حادثة مفجعة حقا , حسب راي الاحظ ان هطول الامطار بكمية ضخمة تناسق مع اندفعاع كميات هائلة من الرياح مما افقد توازن الرافعة ارضيا مياه الامطار و من الاعلى شدة الرياح . لكن الغريب في الامر الصاعقة التي ضربت جزء من الرافعة هل سقطت الرافعة كليا ام اتكسر ذراعها .


----------



## أبو نادر (12 سبتمبر 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> بصراحة لا اعرف كيف تدار منظومة العمل الهندسي في المملكة هذا ثالث حادث في اقل من سنة هنالك والضحايا بالعشرات :
> انهيار جدار ساند بجبل الكعبة
> انهيار سقف قاعة المؤتمرات بجامعة القصيم
> انهيار رافعة في الحرم المكي




بعيدا عن خصوصية هذا الحادث المؤلم
ودون مقاطعة تحليل اسباب الحادث
لنعترف أن العمل الهندسي في المملكة سيء وليس بأحسن حالته 
والابتعاد عن العلم والمعادلات والارقام شائع 
والاعتماد على التخمينات والخبرات السابقة المزعومة شائع اكثر
حتى في المشاريع الكبرى يتم تغطية الامور بشكل افضل ورقيا فقط 
ولكن الحقيقة المرة ان الجهد العلمي الهندسي محدود
دعونا نسأل كم مدير مشروع او مهندس تكنكل 
قادر على فهم دراسة عن توازن الرافعات وربطها واحمالها وتأثير الرياح عليها 
بالمعادلات والارقام لا بالتخمين والحس الهندسي المزعوم 
هذا اذا قدمت هكذا مذكرات حسابية من اساسه 

لدينا دولة الامارات كمثال قريب او قطر
مستوى العمل الهندسي فيها ارفع بكثير 
وفيها جهة كبلدية دبي فيها كادر هندسي رفيع المستوى 
كلنا مرت علينا امتحانات القبول لبلدية دبي 
انها اشبه بامتحان ماجستير في الهندسة الانشائية 
تخصص ديناميك منشأت
وكلنا اطلع على جهد مهندسين مميزين هناك كالاستاذ المهندس [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]

بينما ارى الهدر في المقاطع الانشائية في المشاريع الحكومية والخاصة بالمملكة بشكل جنوني على حساب العلم والتصميم الانشائي الاحترافي فضلا عن سوء التنفيذ بالمجمل
دعوني اسأل في اعمالنا كمهندسي تنفيذ او مكتب فني او استشاريين في المملكة 
ما نسبة العمل الهندسي الحقيقي والتعامل مع الالة الحاسبة والبرامج الهندسية والكودات من اوقات عملنا اليومية 

اطن ان مجموع هذه الحوادث صيحة نذير للقائمين على العمل من الجهات الهندسية والحكومية 
المملكة بلاد خير وبركة وفيها اعلى نسبة مشاريع واعمال انشائية ربما في العالم 
فلماذا هذا التخلف الهندسي الذي نعيشه 
هل الحل بادخال المكاتب الاستشارية الاجنبية 
هل الحل بادخال انظمة ادارة المشاريع العالمية بشكل الزامي 
هل الحل هو باقامة مؤسسات رقابية صارمة كبلدية دبي 
نأمل مشاركة أفاضل ومؤثرين كأستاذنا [MENTION=14]فيصل الفديع الشريف[/MENTION]


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بشارعرب قال:


> أشكر الإستاذ المهندس رزق على هذا التعليق الموسع والدكتور يوسف كذلك ولكنني أميل إلى الرد الوارد من المهندس إسلام علي بأن السبب الحقيقي وراء الحادث هو عدم الإلتزام بتعليمات السلامة وعلى الأخص في حالة الأجواء التي شهدتها المملكة والشيئ الذي يؤكد على أن البرق لم يؤثر على الرافعة هو تعرض الرافعة للإنقلاب وليس لإنصهار جزء من زراع الرافعة مما كان سينتج عنه إنهيار الزراع دون حدوث إنقلاب للقاعدة كون القاعدة ذات ثقل كبير ولو أتخذت إجراءات الأمان كما ذكرت في تعليقاتي السابقة لما حدث ما حدث، أسأل الله للموتى الرحمة والغفران ولأهاليهم الصبر والسلوان وللمصابين العلاج العاجل وأمل من جميع الأخوة المهندسين الإحساس بمدى المسؤولية التي تقع على عاتقنا وعدم إهمال أي أمر يتعلق بعملنا كون أي خطأ قيد ينتج عنه عشرات أو مائات الضحايا فالطبيب إذا أخطأ نتج عنه سقوط ضحية واحدة في أغلب الأحيان اما المهندس إذا أخطأ نتج عن خطئه كارسة.
> نأمل للجنة التحقيقات الوصول إلى السبب الحقيقي وراء هذه الفاجعة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الاسباب للانهيار ومن خلال الافلام والمشاهدات يتضح

ان تكون الصاعقة سبب الانهيار فهذا الامر مستبعد من حيث الصواعق تؤثر على المواد غير موصلة للكهرباء والقابلة للاشتعال (مثل الخشب) وقد تم ارفاق فلم يبين صاعقة وهي تضرب بشكل مباشر رافعة ولم يتأثر الهيكل المعدني لها ... والذي يتأثر في هذه الحالة قطع التحكم الكهربائية controls والاشخاص الملامسين للرافعة وقت الصاعقة وقد حدثت ذلك في وقت سابق في احدى الدول.
ان تكون الرياح هي السبب المباشر ... فهذا الامر مستبعد تماما ايضا فسرعة الرياح وقت الحادث (وأضاف رئيس الدفاع المدني السعودي إن "مدينة مكة تعرضت لمستويات غير معهودة من الأمطار الغزيرة والرياح العاتية التي وصلت سرعتها إلى 83 كيلو مترا قبيل انهيار الرافعة".) وهي اقل بكثير من السرعة التصميمية لتوازن الرافعة خصوصا انها كانت متوقفة ووزنها يزيد عن 2000 طن وقد كان مركز الثقل للرافعة في عكس اتجاه الانهيار كما هو واضح في فلم الانهيار للرافعة وكذلك حيث ان موقع العمل في منطقة منخفضة ومحصورة ...ويمكن ملاحظة ان الحجاج المتواجدين في موقع الحادث لا يظهر عليهم اثار سرعة الرياح العالية.
ان يكون قد حدث انهيار في التربة ... فهذا الامر قائم ولكن لا يوجد اي صورة تشير الى حدوث حفرة تحت قاعدة الرافعة.
اتوقع ان السبب الرئيسي للانهيار هو خطا بشري في اعمال الصيانة وعدم التاكد من ثبات براغي التثبيت للشداد المثبت للرافعة ، فقد لوحظ من خلال الصورة ان الشداد لم يحصل بها انقطاع او كسر في حلقات التثبيت لها وهذا يدل على ان الانهيار في البراغي..... وهذا لا يحقق متطلبات التصميم حيث يجب ان يكون الانهيار في العناصر الانشائية وليس براغي التثبيت .... فاذا افترضنا ان نتيجة الرياح والاهتزاز للرافعة فقد حدث انهيار او انفلات لبراغي التثبيت في اعلى الرافعة وبالتالي من السهولة انقلاب الرافعة في الاتجاه العكسي لاتجاه وقوفها وقت الانقلاب.





لاحظ كوابل الربط والحلقات لها لم تتاثر





مخطط كروكي يوضح حالة الرافعة وتحليل القوى عند انهيار براغي التثبيت للكوابل قبل الانهيار وبعد الانهيار





رافعة تشابه التي سقف في الحرم المكي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 سبتمبر 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> بصراحة لا اعرف كيف تدار منظومة العمل الهندسي في المملكة هذا ثالث حادث في اقل من سنة هنالك والضحايا بالعشرات :
> انهيار جدار ساند بجبل الكعبة
> انهيار سقف قاعة المؤتمرات بجامعة القصيم
> انهيار رافعة في الحرم المكي



السلام عليكم
- الحق معك استاذ عبدالله 
رغم وجود دفاتر شروط وعقود لتحقيق جودة اعمال التنفيذ
واتخاذ الاجراءات والاحتياطات اللازمة اثناء تنفيذ
الانشأات والمباني وابعاد الخطورة ووقوع اي ضرر
على حياة المواطنين وممتلكات الجوار كل هذا مستندات وعقوبات
مسلكية ومادية لكنها حبر على ورق رغم انها موثقة وموقعة
من اصحاب الشأن والمسؤلية

- للن مع الأسف لا احد يتقيد بها لا شركات المقاولة ولا الاستشارين
ممثلين الادارة او صاحب المنشأ
- طبعا نحن لا نقصد دولة معينة او بلد عربي خاص بل كل الوطن العربي
فكلنا في هذ الموقع منتدى المهندسين العرب نمثل كل العرب والوطن العربي
ولا نريد لأي بلد سوى الخير لمواطينه والتطور والتقدم لهذا البلد

- في العمل الهندسي في البناء والتعمير
لا بد من توقع الحوادث والكوارث اوحدوث الأضرار في كل بلد عربي
وحتى في امريكا وكل دول العالم تحدث الحوادث والفواجع خلال تنفيذ
اللأعمال الهندسية لكافة المنشأات

- لكن يجب اخذ الحيطة والحذر وتطبيق ما جاء في الكودات الهنسية
وشروط تحقيق السلامة العامة في الموقع وخارجه للجوار المحيط
- في اي كود هندسي اواشتراطات السلامة العامة
- لا يجوز تواجد اشخاص او مواطنين الى جانب اليات عملاقة
تلحلق الضرر بالمواطنين والشاغرين اثناء سقوطها لسبب اوخلل ما
او القيام بأعمال تسبب الضرر وتعريض سلامتهم العامة للخطر

- لذلك لا بد الا من ايقاف هذه الأعمالالخطرة وابعاد الأليات
الغير مرخصةهندسيا و التي قد تعرض حياة المواطنين واللأبنية
المجاورة للخطر

- او على الأقل يجب اخلاء المواطنين والشاغرين من المناطق
المجاوره لموقع سير الأعمال بحيث لا تصلهم اي خطورة
او اي ضرر يطالهم في حال حدوث فاجعة اوعطل ما
لهذه الأليات لا سمح الله
-وصراحة ماذا يفعل هؤلاء الحجيج والمعتمرين في موقع التنفيذ
وبين اجنحة الأليات والرافعات والمعرضة للسقوط في اي لحظة



تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mahmoud789 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTKVJlhLNA هذا الفيديو يوضح شدة الرياح التى كانت موجودة على الارض قبل وقوع الحادثة وكانت رياح يشهد الجميع بقوتها الغير مسبوقة وعدم قدرة الشخص العادى على السير فى مواجهتها بالاضافة الى قيامها باقتلاع بعض الاشجار وبالتالى فان الرياح فى المناطق المرتفعة كانت اشد وهذه الرياح كانت مصحوبة بامطار وهو مايضاعف تاثير الرياح المؤثرة على الاسلاك المشدودة والتيوبات المكونة لاجزاء الرافعة و معروف لمهندسى الكبارى المعلقة قيامهم بتكسية الاسلاك الحاملة للكبارى بشفة من الحديد على شكل حلزون محيط بكل سلك وذلك لمنع استمرارية عمود الماء المتكون خلف السلك حيث يحدث اهتزاز عنيف جدا للاسلاك المرتفعة فى حالة حدوث رياح محملة بالامطار نتيجة وزن عمود الماء المتكون على السلك لذلك اتوقع حدوث اهتزاز عنيف لكل الاجزاء المرتفعة بما فيها الاسلاك نتيجة تحميلها بعمود الماء مما ادى لاهتزاز الرافعة للامام والخلف ونتيجة وجود اثقال التوازن بالخلف التى منعت سقوطها للامام سقطت الرافعة للخلف والله اعلى واعلم




توجد صورة مهمةفى المشاركة التالية تؤكد وجهة نظرى


----------



## mahmoud789 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

هذه الصورة تؤكد ان وضع الرافعة فى هذه الحالة -ووجود الرياح ادى لاهتزازها للامام والخلف ثم السقوط للخلف


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الاسباب للانهيار ومن خلال الافلام والمشاهدات يتضح
> 
> ان تكون الصاعقة سبب الانهيار فهذا الامر مستبعد من حيث الصواعق تؤثر على المواد غير موصلة للكهرباء والقابلة للاشتعال (مثل الخشب) وقد تم ارفاق فلم يبين صاعقة وهي تضرب بشكل مباشر رافعة ولم يتأثر الهيكل المعدني لها ... والذي يتأثر في هذه الحالة قطع التحكم الكهربائية controls والاشخاص الملامسين للرافعة وقت الصاعقة وقد حدثت ذلك في وقت سابق في احدى الدول.
> ...



الشكر للزميل رزق على تحليله
وأضيف،،،
بينت في مشاركتي رقم 13 التالي

مناقشة اسباب الإنهيار:​
1- ان احتمالية انهيار في التربة غير وارد على الإطلاق وذلك يعود لسبب ان كافة المسطحات المحيطة بالحرم هي سطوح جبلية بازلتية صلدة وهذا معروف لمن ناله شرف التواجد هناك ومشاهد بالعين المجردة (إلا ان تكون الرافعة كإحتمال آخر مرتكزة على بلاط ساحة المسعى الخارجية في منطقة ذات تجويف معبأ بالردم تحت البلاط).

وأضيف هنا احتمال آخر هو إنهيار سقف خرساني تحت الرافعة قد يكون لوحدة خدمات مواضيئ او مواقف سيارات 
او 
ان هذه المنطقة التي كانت عليها الرافعة هي بالفعل تربة ردم وليست صخرية باعتبارها اقرب الى مبنى الحرم حيث الوادي الذي كان ملاصقاً للمسعى حيث كان طريق الكوبري المعدني الذي تمت ازالته منذ ما يقارب سبع وعشرين عاماً او يزيد وقد يكون ذلك تم في التوسعة التي بدأت في الثمانينات من القرن المنصرم. 

وسوف اثبت للزملاء هنا رابط لملف يحوي على اكثر من خمس وعشرين صورة لتفاصيل اجزاء من الرافعة المنهارة و بعض الجهات التي تم فيها التحطم، لعل هذا يفيد الزملاء في تحليلها وعصر الأفكار بنظراتهم الثاقبة. 

الرابط من هنا لرفع ملف الصور.

​https://db.tt/jIdyD7RB​
هذا مع العلم بان الرابط سوف يكون مؤقتا 

سلام​


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

mahmoud789 قال:


> هذه الصورة تؤكد ان وضع الرافعة فى هذه الحالة -ووجود الرياح ادى لاهتزازها للامام والخلف ثم السقوط للخلف
> مشاهدة المرفق 109785



كلام معقول وتشكر على الرسم التوضيحي


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

mahmoud789 قال:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTKVJlhLNA هذا الفيديو يوضح شدة الرياح التى كانت موجودة على الارض قبل وقوع الحادثة وكانت رياح يشهد الجميع بقوتها الغير مسبوقة وعدم قدرة الشخص العادى على السير فى مواجهتها بالاضافة الى قيامها باقتلاع بعض الاشجار وبالتالى فان الرياح فى المناطق المرتفعة كانت اشد وهذه الرياح كانت مصحوبة بامطار وهو مايضاعف تاثير الرياح المؤثرة على الاسلاك المشدودة والتيوبات المكونة لاجزاء الرافعة و معروف لمهندسى الكبارى المعلقة قيامهم بتكسية الاسلاك الحاملة للكبارى بشفة من الحديد على شكل حلزون محيط بكل سلك وذلك لمنع استمرارية عمود الماء المتكون خلف السلك حيث يحدث اهتزاز عنيف جدا للاسلاك المرتفعة فى حالة حدوث رياح محملة بالامطار نتيجة وزن عمود الماء المتكون على السلك لذلك اتوقع حدوث اهتزاز عنيف لكل الاجزاء المرتفعة بما فيها الاسلاك نتيجة تحميلها بعمود الماء مما ادى لاهتزاز الرافعة للامام والخلف ونتيجة وجود اثقال التوازن بالخلف التى منعت سقوطها للامام سقطت الرافعة للخلف والله اعلى واعلم
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 109782
> مشاهدة المرفق 109783
> ...



اخي الكريم تشكر على المشاركة ووجهة النظر لكن لدي سؤال هل هذه الصورة الثالثة التي رفعتها حضرتكم 
هل هي ملتقطة لرافعة الحرم المنهارة؟ ام انها مثال من النت لما يشابهها ؟؟؟
وسوف أعيد هنا الصورة التي أقصدها فبرسؤالي؟








سلام


----------



## علي حسين (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> https://db.tt/jIdyD7RB​
> ​



واضح اخي نور الدين من الصور ان القاعدة المجنزرة سقطت ما بين مستويين مختلفين ..

- اما نتيجة الانهيار لنهاية سقف خرساني .
- او حركة الرافعة - اقصد القاعدة المجنزرة- باتجاه المستوى المنخفض لتهوي هناك .


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2015)

علي حسين قال:


> واضح اخي نور الدين من الصور ان القاعدة المجنزرة سقطت ما بين مستويين مختلفين ..
> 
> - اما نتيجة الانهيار لنهاية سقف خرساني .
> - او حركة الرافعة - اقصد القاعدة المجنزرة- باتجاه المستوى المنخفض لتهوي هناك .



اشكرك اخي علي حسين
على ردكم الترجيحي لنظرية وجود سقف خرساني تحت الرافعة تم انهياره 
وبذلك تؤيد حضرتكم احد الإحتمالات التي لمحت اليها فيما سبق

((( إلا ان تكون الرافعة كإحتمال آخر مرتكزة على بلاط ساحة المسعى الخارجية في منطقة ذات تجويف معبأ بالردم تحت البلاط)))​وأضيف هنا احتمال آخر هو إنهيار سقف خرساني تحت الرافعة قد يكون لوحدة خدمات مواضيئ او مواقف سيارات.))) 
​ 
ولا نستطيع تأكيد هذا إلا عن طريق شخص يؤكد بالمشاهدة الفعلية للموقع
وان صحت هذه الفرضية فيترتب على ذلك سؤال آخر ونقاش يخص التوقيت؟؟
وبالطبع للحديث بقية تأتي ان تم بالفعل تأكيد هذا المشهد بمشاهدة فعلية ،،

اشكرك


----------



## علي حسين (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> اشكرك اخي علي حسين
> على ردكم الترجيحي لنظرية وجود سقف خرساني تحت الرافعة تم انهياره
> وبذلك تؤيد حضرتكم احد الإحتمالات التي لمحت اليها فيما سبق
> 
> ...



سقوط الرافعة اخي اخذ وقتا زمنيا يمكن معه هروب الحجاج من مسار السقوط للرافعه بما يقلل الموتى على الاقل ..

ووقوع اعداد كبيرة من الضحايا يؤيد التفسير لانهيار سقف خرساني يحوي اعدادا اكبر من الناس لا مجال لهربهم ..

لكن وكما تفضلت الامر بحاجة الى شهود على ارض الواقع .

مشكور اخي على التفاعل البناء .


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

( اللهم إنَّا لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن اللطف فيه)
تعازينا لذوي شهداء الحرم المكي والصبر والسلوان

- يبدو من الصورة انهيار الرافعة فوق سقف خرساني لبناء مجاور


----------



## mahmoud789 (13 سبتمبر 2015)

استاذى الافاضل هذه الصورة من النت للانهيار الذى كان يحدث فى بعض اجزاء الكبارى بالرغم من صحة التصميمات والتنفيذ ولم يعرف له تفسير الابعد دراسة وابحاث واتضح انه نتيجة اهتزاز الكابلات المغطاة بغشاء رقيق من مياه الامطار (تاثيرعمود الماء)


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
يبقى كل ما كتبناه حتى الآن في تحليل سبب السقوط 
ومن قبل جميع الزملاء هنا
ما هو إلا من باب التخمين الذي استند في بعضه 
الى بعض صور وتصريحات إعلامية 
نشرت للحادث الجلل
حيث كان التركيز في كافة وسائل الاعلام 
على أمرين اثنين قد لا يتصلا 
بالتفكير الهندسي التحليلي لسبب السقوط 

ومن الناحية العلمية يبقى موضوع استنباطاتنا
محدودة بسبب استنادنا على إجترار وسائل الاعلام 
لمجموعة من الصور المحدودة لا تتجاوز العشرين
تركز في معظمها على ساحة الحرم الداخلية
كنتيجة درامية لما حصل. 

وبمزيد من البحث 
توضحت لي وجهة نظر شخصية جديدة في الموضوع
قد تخالف كلياً أو جزئياً لماتم بيانه سابقا
وذلك بعد ان توفر لى التالي 
1- تجميع العديد من صور الدقيقة الجديدة 
2- فهم مكان موقع الرافعة بالضبط واتجاه سقوطها
3- معرفة مواصفات وخواص الرافعة ونوعها

وقبل ان ابين ذلك علىَّ ان أُذكِر 
بوجود مقالين اثنين طرحا رأياً في الموضوع 
هما اقرب ما يكونان 
الى الكلام العلمي وبالطبع تنطبق عليهما محدودية المصادر،
أحدهما لمهندس إنشائي سعودي
والثاني محلل طقس أمريكي حسب الـ cnn
لا بأس من ادراجهما هنا 
وليس شرطا أنهما يتوافقان مع رأيي الشخصي




.​


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

لفهم أسباب السقوط 
نحتاج
ترسيم شكل سقوط الرافعة ​
لنعلم ان الرافعة هي ذات طراز نادر يوجد منها في منطقة العمل عدد اربعة
وهي ذات طاقة عالية ويصل ارتفاعها الى ما لا يقل عن 134 متر
ولها وصلة تصل الى 142 متر تقريباً ولا نعلم على أيهما كانت مهيئة
هذا وفقا لما توفر من معلومات







ارفق هنا صورة اقتبستها من موقع جغرافية الأرض لجوجل 
من القمر الصناعي للحرم الملكي الشريف
تبين موقع الكعبة 
وقبة الصفا وقبة المروة اللتان يربط بينهما المسعى 
باتجاه تقريباً يعتبر شمال جنوب
كما تبين الصورة
موقع الرافعة قبل السقوط 
وأشير عليها بخطوط بيانية ملونة تبين التالي

1- دائرة لون ازرق تبين موقع الرافعة أي قاعدة الرافعة

2- قطع ناقص لونه اخضر يُبين ظل وشكل الرافعة على الأرض

3- خط مستقيم لونه وردي عريض يُبين اتجاه السقوط الذي حصل
وهو واصل بين مكان قاعدة الرافعة الذي كانت فيه قاطعاً سقف المسعى 
حتى صحن مطاف الكعبة حيث سقط أجزاء من رأس الرافعة
متجاوزاً هذا الخط سقفين أولهما سقف المسعى 

4- خط جزء من قطع ناقص لونه اصفر يشير الى 
الهيكل الشبكي العمودي الرأسي للرافعة قبل السقوط

بعد فهم ظروف المكان وخط السقوط يمكن ان نتابع

نرجو من المولى السلامة


----------



## haf_hamza (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته، 
نسال الله الرحمة لكل الموتى الذي نحتسبهم عند الله شهداء ونسأل الله ان يعجل في شفاء المصابين 

حقيقة موضوع مميز حول التحليل الهندسي لسقوط الرافعة وما يمكن ان نقوله : 

حسب الصور التي شاهدنها يبدوا ان سقوط الرافعة ناتجة failure in overturning moment وهندسيا نفهم من هذا ان القوى الأفقية (المتمثلة في قوة الرياح) تغلبت على القوى العمودية (المتمثلة في الوزان الذاتية) 

وكما نعلم ايضا انه عند تصميم stability against overturning moment يتم أخذ العديد من معامل الأمان (safety factor) وتحديدا : 

- معامل امان في الوزن الذاتي او الإضافي 
- معامل امان في القوى الأفقية (الرياح،...) 
- معامل امان في overturning moment والذي يصل حتى 1.5 
- معامل امان في قوى التثبيت حسب الحالة 

وسقوط الرافعة يعنى ان كل هذه المعامل فاتت حدها المسموح به ومما لا شك فيه وجود خطأ فادح ولكن ما هو هذا الخطأ ومن يتحمله ؟ 

*الإحتمال الأول : * 

خطأ في التصميم وهذا صراحة استبعده كثيرا نظرا لمعامل الأمان الكثيرة وايضا للخبرة في هذا المجال خاصة ان هذه الرافعة لا اظن تصميمها سيكون لإي مهندس بل لخبراء نظرا لحجمها الكبير والغبر اعتيادي. 

*الإحتمال الثاني : *

خطأ بشري واضح او تهاون من حيث تثبيت الرافعة وهذا محتمل 

*الإحتمال الثالث : *

وهي failure في احد المقاطع السفلية للرافعة، نتج عنه ضعف هذا المقطع وبالتالي عملية الإنقلاب تتولد خاصة مع وجود رياح قوية. 

*الإحتمال الرابع : *

تاثير الصاعقة، وهذا مسبعد جدا لإن الصاعقة تؤثر بشكل حراري وايضا نظرا لإن الرافعة عالية وتعتمد في الأماكن العالية يتم عادة اخذ تاثير الصواعق عند التنفيذ او التصميم. 


أما فيما يخص السلامة، فحسب زياراتي السنة الماضية لاحظت صراحة ان الشغل منتظمة جدا ولا مجال للإقتراب من مكان وجود الأشغال خاصة مع وجود حوائط مؤقتة تحجب الرؤية وحتى في الطوابق العالية يتم تغطية أماكن الرافعة.


----------



## أبو نادر (13 سبتمبر 2015)

كما ورد من احد الزملاء..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يبقى كل ما كتبناه حتى الآن في تحليل سبب السقوط
> ومن قبل جميع الزملاء هنا
> ما هو إلا من باب التخمين الذي استند في بعضه
> ...


السلام عليكم
يبدو ان هناك خلط لدى كثير من المهندسين بخصوص الرافع وطريقة تثبيتها . فالرافعة التي حدث بها الانقلاب هي من النوع Crawler crane with luffing jib وهذا النوع من الروافع يعتمد على ثباتها الوزن الذاتي لها والاثقال التي تركيب عليها ، وتكون القاعدة لها الجنازير المعدنية وكذلك الارجل لها (بشكل ارجل العنكبوت) ويرتكز الجنزير والارجل على ارضية صلبة معدنية steel plates لتخفيف الضغط على منطقة الاستناد حتى تكون ضمن حدود تحملها.... فاذا كانت الارضية تحت الرافعة من الردم فمن الممكن ان يكون نتيجة الامطار الغزيرة تشبعت التربة تحت القاعدة بالماء مما يودي الى انخفاض قدرة التحمل لها وبالتالي نتيجة الرياح على الرافعة وضعف التربة اسفل قاعدة الرافعة ادى الى حدوث هبوط بالتربة بشكل غير متساوي مما ادلى الانقلاب الدراماتيكي للرافعة بعكس اتجاه توازنها.
لذلك يبقى احتمالية الانهيار تحت القاعدة قائما ولكن لا يوجد اي صور تؤكد او تنفي ان يكون هذا هو السبب.
وهذا النوع لا يحتاج الي قاعدة خرسانية لتثبيت الرافعة 




الرافعة في وضعية العمل ويلاحظ وجود الصفائح المعدنية اسفل الجنازير crawler وهي على التربة مباشرة
واليكم حالة انقلاب رافعة موديل Liebherr LT-11350 Ground collapse Tip-over نتيجة ضعف التربة اسفل القاعدة نتيجة المياه(الامطار).
http://www.heavyliftnews.com/accidents/liebherr-lt-11350-ground-collapse-tip-over*
*




[h=2]Liebherr LT-11350 Ground collapse Tip-over[/h]
Q3-2009
A 1,350 tonne Liebherr LR-11350, crawler crane has tipped over as it tried to move across soft ground while fully rigged. The unit, the first of this new crane to be shipped, was originally delivered as the LR-11250 to a Chinese company for power station and petrochemical work. 
The model designation was changed after the later production models were renamed following conclusion of the full test programme.



























*وللتعرف اكثر على هذا النوع من الروافع*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=53&v=g7KqepWc3bs


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

أبو نادر قال:


> كما ورد من احد الزملاء..
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 109792
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بناءا على هذه المعطيات ان احتمالية ان يكون هناك هبوط اسفل الرافعة قد حدث فان اسباب الانقلاب للرافعة ينحصر في ثلاثة اسباب

ان الرافعة نفسها في حالة التركيب لها غير مصممة او بها عيوب تصنيعية في حالة تعرضها للرياح وهي حسب المعطيات الصحفية والارصاد (اقلها 60 كم/سا واكبرها 90 كم/سا) وهي بالتأكيد اقل مما يجب ان تتحملة الرافعة فهذا النوع من الرافعات يعمل في المناطق المفتوحة والمعرضة للرياح لذلك نجد انها تستخدم كثيرا في تركيب توربيات الرياح .. فالسرعة التصميمية للاعمال المؤقتة (منصات العمل ، الشدة الخشبية ....ز) يتم تصميمها على سرعة رياح لا تقل عن 120 كم/سا فما بالك برافعة مثل هذا النوع فاتوقع الا تقل السرعة التصميمية عن 160كم/سا
هناك عددات سرعة تركيب الرافعة في حالة العمل تقيس سرعة الرياح واذا كان هناك احتمال ان تكون السرعة اكبر من المسموح بها حتى تعمل الرافعة يتم توقيف العمل بها وتتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة بناءا على تعليمات الشركة المصنعة (تنزيل jib الى الزاوية الامنه وذا لم يحصل وهذا واضح من خلال فلم الفيديو لحظة الانقلاب )... ومن المؤكد ان هناك فنيين للشركة الصانعة في موقع العمل يقوم باتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة او الاشراف والتأكد من اتخاذها في حالة توقف الرافعة بسبب سرعة الرياح ... فاذا تم الاخلال بهذه المتطلبات فمن المحتمل ان يكون السبب في الانقلاب للرافعة .
هناك صيانة دورية للرافعة للتأكد من سلامة الكوابل وبراغي التثبيت والبريكات ...... تتم بشكل دوري فاذا كان هناك تكاسل او ضعف في هذه الاجراءات فمن المحتمل ان يكون قد حصل انكسار او انفلات لبراغي تثبيت الكوابل للرافعة في الجزء العلوي مما ادى الى ضعف التوازن لها وبالتالي ساعدت الرياح المحملة بمياه الامطار على فقدان الرافعة لتوازنها وبالتالي انقلابها .

كل هذه التحليل هي محاولة لوضع تصور عما حدث بناء على ما ينشر في الاعلام ولكن هناك سيكون رأي خبراء والشركة المصنعة والمشرفة على اعمال الرافعة هي التي قد تعطي القول الفصل في ذلك ... ولكن هل سيتم اعلام المعاملين في هذا القطاع او الرأي العام بهذه التقارير ... او ربما نحن بحاجة الى وقت ليتم عمل افلام توثيقية عنها للاستفادة من هذه الاخطاء وعدم تكرراها.
ومن باب الاستفادة من هذا الحادث يجب على الارصاد الجوية في حالة التنبؤ بأن هناك رياح او تغير في الطقس بشكل مفاجئ ان تصدر تعليمات خطية(للمقاولين والاستشارين) وكذلك من خلال النشرة الجوية تحذير بضرورة اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة والتي تنص عليها الشركات المصنعة للرافعات بضرورة الالتزام بها والتأكد من تطبيقها ... فمن خلال هذا الحادث يتأكد ان السبب في الحادث الرياح(بالرغم من انها اقل من التصميمية ) وما صاحبها من امطار ورمال ..... وان الاجراءات المتبعة في مثل هذه الحالة لم تكن كافية في مواجهة مثل هذه الظروف .... وللاسف الشديد فمعظم مدراء المشاريع سواء المنفذين او المشرفين (يتم التركيز على مرحلة العمل للرافعة من حيث حيث الامان عن الرفع وعلى اقصى حمل ) اما في مرحلة التوقف بسبب الرياح والامطار والعواصف الرملية فليس لديهم اية معلومات او معرفة بخصوص السرعة التصميمية للرياح والتي يجب تتحملها للرافعات في حالة تركيبها وما هي الاجراءات المطلوبة عند توقع رياح في موقع العمل ؟؟!!!!...فهناك دول يحدث فيها اعاصير والتي تصل بها سرعة الرياح الى 200كم/سا لا يحدث بها مثل هذه الحوادث ... وخصوصا ان موقع الرافعة في الحرم المكي يحتاج الى متطلبات خاصة وعالية جدااااااااااا فكما هو معلوم في الحالات الطارئة او العمل يمنع تواجد اي شخص ضمن دائرة عمل الرافعة فما بالك في منطقة يكون فيها في مساحة دائرة العمل للرافعة الاف من الحجاج ؟؟!!!.

فحوادث الرافعات لست مقتصرة على مشروع معين او بلد معين فهناك العديد من الحوادث تقع وهناك موقع متخصص يتابع حوادث الرافعات وينشرها وبين فيها كافة الامور المتعلقة بالحادث.

وللعلم هذه ليست الحادية الاولى لهذا النوع من الروافع Liebherr crawler crane 
fully rigged with around 100 metres of boom









لاحظ شكل الانهيار شبيه جدا لما حصل في الحرم المكي ولنفس السبب الرياح


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

هذا هو شكل الرافعة
ويتضح كتل التوازن بطريقة ما


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

*صورة مؤخرة قاعدة الرافعة تبين غياب كتل التوازن 
*
*وتسأل هل هناك طريقة لتثبيت الرافعة في قاعدة خرسانية تحت الأرض؟*





​


----------



## بشارعرب (13 سبتمبر 2015)

- بالنسبة لإحنمالية أن الرافعة كانت مسنودة على سقف خرساني قد تعرض لإنهيار اسفل الرافعة سبب سقوط الرافعة فهذا الأمر مستحيل كونه لايوجد سقف قادر على تحمل هكذا روافع وما جاء به المهندس الذي اشرف على المشروع أن الرافعة متوضعة على قاعدة خرسانية ذات الأبعاد 7x15x15m فهذا الأمر أشبه للواقع ، ولكن قاعدة خرسانية بهذه الأبعاد سيصل وزنها إلى مايقارب 4000 طن وكانت ستلعب دور هام في تثبيت الرافعة ، أليس من المفترض أن يتم تثبيت الرافعة بالقاعدة أم أن دور القاعدة هنا فقط لمنع الهبوط اسفل الرافعة فمن صور إنقلاب الرافعة يظهر أن الرافعة لم تكن موثوقة مع القاعدة .
- موضوع هبوط التربة تحت القاعدة مستبعد كونه في حال تثبيت مثل هذه الرافعات يتم أخذ سبور للتربة وإعداد تقرير للتربة مع ذكر التوصيات في حال كانت التربة أسفل القاعدة ردمية (بإستبدالها مثلا) أو تربة صخرية تحوي على تكهفات (بحقنها).
- سرعة الرياح العظمى التي تم ذكرها في وسائل الإعلام التي أصابت منطقة الحدث هي 85كم/سا في حين أن الكود السعودي للبناء قد حدد سرعة الرياح التصميمية في مكة ب 152كم/سا أي مايعادل تقريبا ضعف قوة الرياح التي تعرضت لها ناهيك عن عوامل الأمان التي يجب أخذها نتيجة الأثر الديناميكي للرافعة وهذا ما يزيد من عوامل أمان الرافعة. ولكن هنا يمكن طرح سؤال لخبراء الطقس هل من الممكن وحسب تضاريس المنطقة المحيطة للحرم أن تحدث زوابع مكانية ناتجة عن تصادم هبات رياح مختلفة تتضاعف معها سرعة الرياح وهذا الأمر إن تواجد فهو أشبه مايكون بحالة الطنين التي تتولد بين المنشأة والتربة في حال حدوث الزلازل مما يضاعف من الأثر الزازالي على المبنى والذى يستبعده المهندس المصمم أثناء التصميم عن طريق التحكم بدور المنشأ.
- العمر التشغيلي للرافعة قليل والرافعة مصنعة في ألمانيا الذي يشهد لها العالم بجودة التصنيع، لذا أمر حدوث كسر أو إلتواء في أحد عناصر ذراع الرافعة يبقى من الإحتمالات الضعيفة جدا
- إيقاف الرافعة في وضعية تتعارض مع توصيات الشركة المصنعة في حال الأجواء العاصفة يبقى الإحتمال الأكبر للإنهيار وهذا الأمر ستكشفه التحقيقات 

يبقى ماطرح في هذا الموضوع مجرد تكهنات محتملة لسقوط الرافعة وسواء كانت قد ذكرت السبب الحقيقي لسقوط الرافعة في الحرم أم لا فأرى على مهندسي المواقع قرائتها بتمعن لعلها قد تقي من حادثة مستقبلية والعياذ بالله


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صور أخرى لمؤخرة قاعدة الرافعة 
تبين غياب كتل التوازن 
و هي تسأل هل هناك طريقة لتثبيت الرافعة 
في قاعدة خرسانية تحت الأرض؟


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

.
المنطقة المحيطة في موقع الرافعة يغلب على الظن انها صخرية بازلتية تتلاصق مع بطنية ارضية البلاط مباشرة حسب المشاهد بالعين المجردة في الساحة الخارجية هناك وخاصة كلما اقتربنا من جبل أبن قبيس. 
وبجوارها وادي يلاصق جدران المسعى 
ولا نستطيع التيقن من وجود كتلة خرسانية كقاعدة سماكتها سبعة أمتار من عدمه 
كون هذا يستوجب عمق كبير في تربة رملية او صخرية ، ولا يتوفر لدينا عن بعد ما يدل على وجوده ،،،

ولو أني كنت مسؤولا عن تنفيذ مثل هذه القاعدة 
لأستعضت عنها بقاعدة سماكتها متر مثلا 
وتربط من الأسفل بشدادات داخل الصخر 
ويتم اختبار هذه الشدادات قبل اعتمادها،،،،


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> *صورة مؤخرة قاعدة الرافعة تبين غياب كتل التوازن
> *
> *وتسأل هل هناك طريقة لتثبيت الرافعة في قاعدة خرسانية تحت الأرض؟*
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص اثقال التوزان للرافعة فهذا النوع من الرافعة له نوعين من الاثقال المثبتة(التوازن)

اثقال يتم تركيبها على جسم قاعدة الرافعة مباشرة
اثقال اضافية يتم تركيبها خارج جسم الرافعة على عربة لها عجلات يتم ربطها بالرافعة للتحرك معها
ويعتمد استخدام الاثقال الاضافية على الحمل التشغلي الذي سيتم.
اما بخصوص القاعدة الخرسانية 15*15*7م ... فليس لدي تفسير لذلك لاستخدام هذه القاعدة بهذا الحجم.
فمثل هذا النوع من الروافع يتم تشغيلها على الارض الطبيعية بعد التأكد من قدرة تحملها (قد نضطر الى تحسين التربة) ومن ثم وضع صفائح معدنية steel plate تحت الجنازير Crawler (وهذ ما تم ايضاحة سابقا).
اما بخصوص ربط قاعدة الرافعة Mobile فهذا غير مطلوب وغير مهيأه للربط بقاعدة خرسانية ، فهذا النوع من الرافعات crawler (mobile)يستخدم عندما نكون بحاجة لتغيير مكان الرافعة كل فترة وثباتها يعتمد على وزنها ووزن اثقال التثبيت الاضافية .
اما ما يظهر في الصورة التي ارفقتها بخصوص عدم وجود اثقال التوازن(التثبيت) فالمنطقة المحيطة بالرافعة محجوبة لذلك اتوقع ان تكون قد سقطت على الارض .... اما ان تكون غير راكبة اصلا فاستبعد ذلك لانه لا يمكن ان تعمل الرافعة بدون اثقال التوازن





اثقال التوازن على قاعدة الرافعة والاثقال الاضافية المرتبطة بها




يلاحظ وضع شريط strip steel plates من الصفائح تحت واماl الجنازير للرافعةcrawler عند الرفع وعند تحريك الرافعة في موقع العمل وعلى التربة مباشرة (بدون قاعدة خرسانية)
وللتعرف اكثر على الرافعة وطريقة عملها في الموقع اليكم هذا الموقع مع الافلام
http://www.liebherr.com/CR/en-GB/products_cr.wfw/id-8709-0/measure-metric


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

هذه صورة من الجهة المقابلة 
تبين وتؤكد غياب مطلق لتواجد أية 
أحمال توازن







​من قراءاتي لأكثر من ستين صورة توفرت من الإعلام الغربي
(للأسف) أغلبها بدقة عالية لمنطقة الحادث
وبعضها من التلفزيون السعودي
ومن مشاهدة بضعة ڤيديوهات عفوية 
أشهرها ثلاث مشاهد بصرية 
ومن استقراء خواص الرافعة وطرق 
توازنها بأحمال كتلية خارجية
وبغياب تصريحات هندسية حقيقية من موقع العمل
والى حين ظهور نتائج التحقيقات
يغلب على ظني احتمالية كون الرافعة 
(كانت تحت الإعداد للبيات الشتوي)
أو تم تحويلها بالفعل الى وضعية الراحة للبيات الشتوي 
عفواً للبيات في موسم الحج وبناء على ذلك 
تم ازالة أوزان التوازن والتي تتطلبها الحاجة فقط اثناء الحركة والتحميل،
وبقيت الرافعة مركونة او تنتظر الإجراءات التالية عندما فاجأت العاصفة
الوقت والمكان مدفوعة بقدر الله لتقوم 
هذه العاصفة بمهمة إخلال توازن هذه الرافعة
وترسم هذا المشهد المأساوي
نسأل الله ان يحفظ البلاد والعباد
هذا والله تعالى اعلى واعلم.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> هذه صورة من الجهة المقابلة تبين غياب أحمال التوازن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الشكر للمهندس نورالدين على متابعته للموضوع بكل دقة وتفاصيل ....
فاذا تأكد ما ذكرته وهو ما توضحة الصور التي ارفقتها بعدم وجود اثقال التثبيت او التوازن على جسم الرافعة وان عدم وجودها على جسم الرافعة ليس بسبب سقوطها عنه نتيجة الانقلاب للرافعة .
فاذا كان قد تم رفع اثقال التوازن للرافعة قبل الحادث لاي سبب كان فان ذلك خطأ هندسي وموقعي تم من قبل القائمين على المشروع فهذه الاوزان لا يتم ازالتها الا بعد فك كامل الرافعة Main boom and luffing jib ...وفي حالة ازالة اثقال التوزان فان الرافعة تكون في حالة اتزان حرج بحيث ان تعرضها لاي قوة افقية او حركة مثل الرياح سيؤدي حتما الى انقلابها .

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .... رحم الله شهداء الحرم واسكنهم فسيح جناته انه سميع مجيب


----------



## إسلام علي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

الأساتذة الكرام 
من الغريب حقا أن أثقال التثبيت غير موجودة, هل هناك زميل يعمل بالمشروع ليفيدنا ؟

الأغرب منه أنا اتجاه سقوط الكرين تماما إلى الكعبة وكاد أن يصلها ( الرجاء الرجوع إلى الصورة بالمشاركة 32
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t526934.html#post3382177)

الأكثر غرابة أن الحادث وقع في يوم 11 سبتمبر والذي تعمد أن يهاجم فيه بعض المجاهدين دولة أمريكا في 9-11-2015
ليحولوا رقم هاتف الأمان لديهم "ناين وان وان" إلى ذكرى أليمة 

السؤال هل هناك شبهة تعمد من جهة صليبية ترد الصاع أو مجوسية تؤذي الحجاج كما حدث في الماضي منهم عدة مرات ؟؟؟

هل الشركة الألماني والمهندس الألماني المتعهد بالرافعة مسلم ؟ أم أنه غير مسلم ويقرب المسجد الحرام ؟ 
هل كان هناك متابعة من مدير السلامة خصوصا بعد تقرير الأرصاد الذي يفترض أن يقرأه يوميا كل صباح ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأساتذة الكرام
> من الغريب حقا أن أثقال التثبيت غير موجودة, هل هناك زميل يعمل بالمشروع ليفيدنا ؟
> 
> الأغرب منه أنا اتجاه سقوط الكرين تماما إلى الكعبة وكاد أن يصلها ( الرجاء الرجوع إلى الصورة بالمشاركة 32
> ...


السلام عليكم
اعرفك من خلال مشاركاتكم وطرحكم الموضوعي والهندسي .... فهذه التساؤلات والبعيدة عن التحليل الهندسي والتي تأخذ طابع المؤامره ...هي بعيدة كل البعد عما حدث فهناك ارادة الله عز وجل وتهيئة الظروف من رياح وامطار وعواصف رعية بالاضافة الى خطأ بشري وعلى اكثر من مستوى ومن اكثر من شخص كلها ادت الى هذا المأساة .... 
هذا كله تحليل افتراضي لما تم توفرة من معلومات من خلال وسائل الاعلام والتدقيق فيها من خلال الخبرات السابقة لدى مهندسي ملتقى المهندسين العرب ومحاولة فهم وتحليل ما حدث بطريقة هندسية ومناقشة مدى منطقيتها بناءا على ذلك.
والهدف ليس خلق شماعة وتحميل كل الاخطاء عليها وانما دراسة وفهم ما حدث واخذ العبر من ذلك حتى لا يتكرر ذلك مع اي احد منا لا سمح الله .
فمثل هذه الاخطاء البشرية واردة في اي مشروع خصوصا اذا لم تكن هناك الخبرة الكافية والمتنوعة والتدريب ودراسة جميع الاحتمالات واختيار طرق المعالجة للمشاكل التي يمكن ان تحدث ... فهذا افضل لنا جميعا بدلا من الذهاب في تفكيرنا الى نظرية المؤامرة وبالتالي عدم الاستفادة والتعلم لما حدث حتى لا تتكرة الماساة لا سمح الله.


----------



## علي حسين (13 سبتمبر 2015)

تعليق بالنسبة لكتل التثبيت (counterweight) 

- السقوط والانقلاب كان لجهة هذه الكتل .
- عدم وجودها كان سيزيد من احتمالية سقوطها في الاتجاه المعاكس .


----------



## الابن الصغير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اعتقادى ان سبب انهيار هذه الرافعه هو تحريك العربه الاضافيه التى تحمل الكتل الاضافيه وانفصالها عن العربة الاساسية التى تحمل جسم الرافعه الى الخلف فى اتجاه سقوط الرافعه بفعل اى فاعل


----------



## الابن الصغير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ايضا من الممكن ان يكون حدث تفريغ هواءى لعجلات العربة الاضافية التى تحمل الكتل الاضافية فادى الى هبوط الكتل الاضافية للاسفل مما ادى الى انقلاب الرافعه الى الخلف


----------



## علي حسين (13 سبتمبر 2015)

لو تتبعنا الصور التي ارفقها اخينا رزق حجاوي عن الانقلابات لرافعة مماثلة - بفعل الرياح والهبوطات تحت القاعدة - سنجد ان الانقلابات حدثت للجهة المعاكسة لكتل التثبيت .. اي باتجاه الذراع الاطول .

لكن في هذه الحالة يبدو ان شيئا غير مألوف قد حدث بالفعل ..


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعرفك من خلال مشاركاتكم وطرحكم الموضوعي والهندسي .... فهذه التساؤلات والبعيدة عن التحليل الهندسي والتي تأخذ طابع المؤامره ...هي بعيدة كل البعد عما حدث فهناك ارادة الله عز وجل وتهيئة الظروف من رياح وامطار وعواصف رعية بالاضافة الى خطأ بشري وعلى اكثر من مستوى ومن اكثر من شخص كلها ادت الى هذا المأساة ....
> هذا كله تحليل افتراضي لما تم توفرة من معلومات من خلال وسائل الاعلام والتدقيق فيها من خلال الخبرات السابقة لدى مهندسي ملتقى المهندسين العرب ومحاولة فهم وتحليل ما حدث بطريقة هندسية ومناقشة مدى منطقيتها بناءا على ذلك.
> والهدف ليس خلق شماعة وتحميل كل الاخطاء عليها وانما دراسة وفهم ما حدث واخذ العبر من ذلك حتى لا يتكرر ذلك مع اي احد منا لا سمح الله .
> فمثل هذه الاخطاء البشرية واردة في اي مشروع خصوصا اذا لم تكن هناك الخبرة الكافية والمتنوعة والتدريب ودراسة جميع الاحتمالات واختيار طرق المعالجة للمشاكل التي يمكن ان تحدث ... فهذا افضل لنا جميعا بدلا من الذهاب في تفكيرنا الى نظرية المؤامرة وبالتالي عدم الاستفادة والتعلم لما حدث حتى لا تتكرة الماساة لا سمح الله.



السلام عليكم
- كامل الحق معك استاذ رزق 
ان تبقى التعليقات والمداخلات حول نفس الموضوع 
الأسباب الانشائية التي ادت الى سقوط الرافعة
وان تكون وضمن الاختصاص والتحليل الهندسي
ومطابقة لشروط وقواعد منتدي المهندسين العرب
- ام المواضع الأخرى الخارجة عن التحليل والعرف
الهندسي ونظام مزاولة المهنة وثوابت هذا الصرح الشاهق
منتدى المهندسين العرب
- فيعود امرها والبت فيها لاهل الاختصاص والشأن
والجهات المسؤولة
- وادارة المنتدى مشكورة تدخلت سابقا وحجبت مثل
هذه التحليلات الغير مطابقة لأسس واحكام المنتدى
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 

من المشاركات فهمت أن الزملاء لم يتفقوا بعد عل السبب الأكثر إحتمالا لسقوط الرافعة فمن الإخوة من أرجع سبب السقوط لأخطاء تقنية تصادفت مع سوء الأحوال الجوية و منهم من أرجع السبب للمؤامرة و هذا إحتمال ضئيل بسبب أن الجريمة يمكن ان تحدث لكن ليس بترصد لأن حدوث عواصف كان مفاجئا.

و أي كان السبب كما قال الأستاذ رزق وجب علينا الإستفادة من هذا الحادث لنتفاداه في المرات القادمة لا سمح الله، و طبعا الإستفادة من الأخطاء التقنية لنا نحن كمهندسين.

هناك سبب قد يكون من ضمن الإحتمالات ألا و هو العواصف الدوامة و التي قد تحدث في فترة قصيرة و مثل هذا كان سبب في إنهيار أبراج الكهرباء في منطقة (زريبة الواد) بسكرة الجزائر منذ سنوات و قد شاهدت الأبراج المنهارة، حيث أن سبب الإنهيار لم يكن بسبب قوة الرياح ذات الإتجاه المعروف و لكن كان بسبب الدوامة لأنه في الواقع قد صمدت هذه الأبراج ضد الرياح التي سجلت أرقام أكبر من الرياح التي سقطت بسببها.

في حالة الدوامة يكون صمود الرافعة أضعف لان تغيير إتجاه الرياح يكون مفاجئا و لا ينفع تحرير الرافعة فقط لأن الدوامة تعمل على رفعها للاعلى و بالتالي يسهل سقوطها.


----------



## الابن الصغير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم


----------



## الابن الصغير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حالة الدوامة يكون صمود الرافعة أضعف لان تغيير إتجاه الرياح يكون مفاجئا و لا ينفع تحرير الرافعة فقط لأن الدوامة تعمل على رفعها للاعلى و بالتالي يسهل سقوطها.


السلام عليكم 
اليس الذى قام بتصميم هذه الرافعات لم ياخذ فى حساباته تاثير الدومات واتجاهاتها وتقلباتها ودورانها و..........الخ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من المشاركات فهمت أن الزملاء لم يتفقوا بعد عل السبب الأكثر إحتمالا لسقوط الرافعة فمن الإخوة من أرجع سبب السقوط لأخطاء تقنية تصادفت مع سوء الأحوال الجوية و منهم من أرجع السبب للمؤامرة و هذا إحتمال ضئيل بسبب أن الجريمة يمكن ان تحدث لكن ليس بترصد لأن حدوث عواصف كان مفاجئا.
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الانهيار نتيجة الدوامات المحلية قد تؤدي الى انهيار العناصر members للمنشأ المعدني نتيجة تغير القوى شد/ضغط بشكل متتالي وبالتالي يحدث انهيار في العناصر والذي قد يؤدي الى المنشأ بالكامل .
ولكننا هنا اما حالة اخرى مختلفة تماما فالرافعة سقط بكامل هياكلها نتيجة فقدان التوازن اي ان قوة الرفع للرياح اكبر من وزن الرافعة مع اثقال التوازن المركبة عليها ؟؟ وهذا غير قابل للتصديق ....فمهما حاولنا ان نحسب على اساس ان سرعة الرياح لاعلى قيمة(حسب ظاهرت نانو برست) تم الحديث عنها60- 90 كم/ساعة بينما سرعة الرياح التصميمية المطلوبة لتوزان هذه الرافعة حسب الكود السعودي يجب الا تقل عن 165 كم/ساعة ....وبالتالي فان القول بأن سبب الانهيار هو الرياح وليس خطأ بشري او صناعي فهذا كلام مردود على قائلة ...مع ان وسائل الاعلام تحاول توجية الرأي بأن السبب للانهيار هي الرياح القوية وهذا كلام انشائي مرسل ولا تعني شيئا من الناحية الهندسية ... فالاصل ان نقول ان سرعة الرياح قد بلغت .......وهي اكبر من المتطلبات التصميمية حسب الكود السعودي او الشركة المصنعة .
اما الاصوات التي دعت الى انه كان يجب فك الرافعة عند حصول رياح وان الوقت لم يكن كافي لفك الرافعة فهذا الكلام ايضا ليس له دليل ...فكما ذكرت سابقا في تايوان او ماليزيا او الفلبين او اليابان فهذه البلاد تتعرض لعواصف استوائية تزيد فيها سرعة الرياح عن 200 كم/ساعة ولا يتم فك الروافع في موسم الاعاصير.

ومن الملاحظ في هذا الحادث بالرغم من انتشار خبره في كل انحاء العالم الا ان اصحاب العلاقة سواء المصنع للرافعة او المشغل لها او المقاول او الاستشاري لم يصدر منهم اي بيان اوتوضيح بخصوص الحادث وان الرافعة كانت مطابقة لشروط التشغيل وكودات التصميم العالمية والمحلية وعوامل الامان في حالة الرياح والامطار، ولا يعرف على وجه الدقة هل هناك روافع من نفس النوع Crane crawler with luffing jib في موقع العمل ام لا ؟
وهل تمت مراجعة التعليمات حتى لا يتكرر مثل هذا الحادث مرة اخرى لا سمح الله ... فظروف العمل في توسعات الحرم تختلف عن اي مشروع اخر في العالم .


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

معذرة بسبب المتصفح
لم يتم قبول الصورة 

فتم نقل المشاركة الى ما سنشاهده في الأسفل 
مع شكري العميق للزميل رزق حجاوي


----------



## علي حسين (13 سبتمبر 2015)

استنتاجي ( الخاص ) حسب قراءة جميع الاراء والمداخلات

- استبعاد تاثير البرق او الصاعقة .

- استبعاد تاثير الرياح الا ان كان عاملا مساعدا في الانقلاب .

- الاعطال الميكانيكية في حال وجودها تزيد من احتمالية السقوط في الاتجاه المعاكس ولايمكن ان تكون سببا فيما حصل .

- الميل الطبيعي للانقلاب في مثل هذا النوع من الرافعات هو عكس مكان وجود الثقل الموازن .

- فرضية الدوامة على الاغلب تؤدي الى دوران المنظومة حول نفسها او تارجحها يمينا وشمالا قبل السقوط وهذا لم يظهر في الفيديو .. ولم يترافق السقوط مع وجود كثبان رمليه او غبار مصاحب .

- ارجح الانهيار اسفل القاعدة ( لاسباب غير مفهومة حتى الان ) او الازاحة بقوة خارجة عن المكون الطبيعي للمنظومة ( ايضا الاسباب غير مفهومة ).

استنتاج لا الزم به احد .. 
والله اعلم .


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نتابع معكم وبكم في تفسير لغز انقلاب الرافعة 
التي فجعت قلوبنا ربي يحفظكم ويسلمكم

كما قلنا سابقاً ان كل النقاش والاراء والاستنتاجات 
تبقى احتمالية تدعمها بعض القرائن حتى نصل الى نهاية اللغز 
اما بغلق الملف على (لا شيئ) (فعل مجهول) او نكون توصلنا 
لنتيجة مقنعة لمعظم رواد الصفحة. 
لكن بداية ونهاية وأثناء ذلك كله نكون قد استفدنا في 
تحريك التفكير الهندسي وعصر الإستنباط العلمي 
وتبادل وجهات النظر والخبرات،،، 

اشكر الجميع وكل مشارك فعلي قام بإضافة لمحة 
او طرح فكرة او وضح زاوية او نكش فتحة نحو أفق التعلم. 
وهذه كانت بحق فرصة نادرة 
للمشاركة وتبادل دروس الفهم والقياس والمقارنة 
واستنباط النتائج من الأدلة المتوفرة 

لقد عصف في ذهني الإحتمال التالي،،،
في أحد الصور وبجوار قاعدة الرافعة في الساحة الخارجية يتبين كتلة بناء تقريبا ملاصقة لمكان الرافعة وشكل هذه الكتلة مربعاً وبارزاً الى الأعلى وتحوي هذه الكتلة فتحات (چريل) على ما يبدو انها للتهوية وتبديل الهواء وهذا بالنسبة لي يعني غرفة شفط ودفع هواء قد تكون غرفة خاصة لخدمات المكيفات تحت الأرض او لأجهزة تبرد او معدات ضخ مياه زمزم او خلاف ذلك،، وقد يكون هذا النفق خرساني محدود العرض مخصص لخدمات توصيل مواسير مياه زمزم او لتصريف سيول الأمطار ،،،،
وهذا يعني لي بالتالي تواجد تجويف حقيقي فعلي بجوار فتحة التهوية هذه مخصص لنوع ما من الخدمات ،،، 
وهذا يعني انه بالفعل هو الفراغ الذي غاصت فيه مؤخرة الرافعة ورأس المجنزرة المدببتين بما تحمله معها من أثقال التوازن وبالتالي اختفت هذه الأثقال في تجويف هذه الغرفة أو النفق تحت الأرض ،،،، 
و ليتناسب الحدث فقبل حصول الحادثة كانت الرافعة في وضعية السكون ورأسها موجه عكس الكعبة وذراعاها المزدوجتين (يعني مؤخرتها) العلويين كانا باتجاه المسعى وهما اللذان اخترقا سقف المسعى الأخير بعد السقوط ،،،،، وبالطبع الكتل التوازنية الخرسانية لا بد انها كانت مركبة على مؤخرتها بسلامة الله،،، 
وعند حصول العاصفة بكل تأكيد أدى ذلك الى تمايل وخلخلة واهتزازات للأذرع الطويلة التي ستزيد تركيز الثقل على جهة اكثر من أخرى عساه أدى الى اختراق هذا السقف الذي هو ارضية الساحة وبالتالي غاصت فيه رأسي المجنزرة وانقلبت الرافعة ،،،، حقاً انها تفاصيل تسلسلية ودقائق مذهلة. 

الخلاصة والاستنتاجات:

1- لابد من وجود غرفة تجويف او نفق خرساني في الساحة تحت الرافعة انهار نتيجة اختلال توازن الرافعة فوقه. 
2- بفعل الرياح تولد اهتزاز لحظي للرافعة وشكل لسعة قاتلة (Microburst) أدى الى زيادة تركيز الثقل التوازني في المؤخرة الذي أجبر رأسي المجنزرة المدببين الى عمل ثقب خارق لبلاطة سقف النفق او غرفة الخدمات. 
3- الكتل التوازنية هي مركبة فعلياً على مؤخرة الرافعة قبل الحادث، وتحتها بالظبط تم اختراق السقف، واختفت بكاملها من المشهد من أعلى مستوى الأرض الى داخل الغرفة تحت الارض. 
4- عقب هبوط بلاطة سقف غرفة الخدمات الخرسانية تحت مؤخرة الرافعة بالطبع مالت الرافعة جهة المسعى يعني جهة مؤخرتها متحطمة فوق سطح المسعى.


----------



## الابن الصغير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
1-لاتوجد اى صورة تبين ان راس المجنزرة قد اثقبت ثقبا فى الارض.
2-ليس من المعقول ان يتم وضع وتثبيت الرافعه على سقف خرسانى تحته فراغ
3-من الممكن ان تكون هناك تجويف اونفق تحت الارض ويكون اتجاهه اتجاه اخر بعيد عن مكان الرافعه


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

و عليكم السلام : أستاذ رزق، الأخ الابن الصغير، 

الوصلة بين الأرض و الرافعة هي مسند بسيط و هذا يعني أنها محررة في كل درجات الحرية الممكنة في هذا المسند، و بالتالي عند تعرضها لعزم دوران كبير و غير معتاد (أو إلتواء) فإن الرافعة تفقد توازنها بعد أن تحدث لها إزاحة أو دوران عند المسند (القاعدة) و هذه الأخيرة تمنع حدوث إنهيار في العناصر members للرافعة و تبقى في الغالب سليمة مع تصميم الرافعة ككتلة متضامنة (Solidary ) لمقاومة كل القوى المؤثرة (كما قال الزملاء). 

* كل هذا قد يأدي لسقوط الرافعة و انقلابها و ليس انهيارها دون أن يكون هناك تشوهات في العناصر members.

* أغلب الإحتمالات لا تعفي الخطأ البشري لأنه يمكن تفادي أي حادث إذا ما أخذنا بمعايير السلامة و عوامل الامان و إذا ما أخذنا بالأحوط و الأسلم هو توقيف العمل أثناء النشرات الجوية الخاصة BMS أو حتى في مناسبة مثل الحج التي تقتضي تواجد ملايين البشر في مساحة صغيرة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اليكم ما نشر في الصحف السعودية حول اسباب انهيار الرافعة في الحرم
أثار حادث سقوط رافعة بالحرم المكي وسقوط ما يزيد عن 107 قتيل و238 مصاب، الكثير من التساؤلات حول المذنب الحقيقي في ذلك الحادث، هل هي الأحوال الجوية السيئة المتمثلة في الرياح والأمطار وما يرافقها من صواعق؟، أم أن الإهمال البشري هو الأبرز؟.من جانبهم حاول عدد من الخبراء، الإجابة عن هذه التساؤلات من خلال نقل حقائق مرتبطة بأمان وسلامة الرافعات وتأثير الأحوال الجوية عليها مطالبين بمراعاة تلك الملاحظات في التحقيقات التي أعلنت السلطات السعودية أمس البدء فيها.فقام الدكتور عبد الله المسند ـ أستاذ مشارك بقسم الجغرافيا بجامعة القصيم، والمشرف على جوال كون المتخصص بالطقس والفلك ـ بنشر عدد من التغريدات عبر صفحته بموقع "تويتر" ردًا على ما قيل بأن الرافعة سقطت نتيجة لصاعقة أصابتها مطالبا جهات التحقيق بمراعاة ملاحظاتها.وقال "المسند" :"من خلال مشاهدة عدة مقاطع مصورة في الحرم وخارج الحرم وقريبة من الرافعة تبين لي ما يلي: أولاً: أن سقوط الرافعة لم يكن بسبب صاعقة كما قيل، والمقاطع المصورة توضح هذا".وأشار إلى أن المقاطع المصورة وضحت أن اتجاه الريح كان شرقية إلى شمالية و شمالية شرقية، وأن ذراع الرافعة كان امتداده مع اتجاه الريح وهو نفس اتجاه المسعى مما عاظم الحمل والثقل على الذراع وسهل على الريح قلب الرافعة.وطالب "المسند" لجنة التحقيق النظر في محاور الارتكاز لدى الرافعة، متسائلًا :"هل هي ممدودة بكامل طاقتها.. باتجاه الحرم لتحمل ثقل الذراع؟ وتعمل على حصول التوازن في الآلية؟ أم هي منكمشة لتقليل مساحة الرافعة وعدم التضييق؟".وتابع ناقلًا مؤشرات بوجود إهمال بشري تسبب في الحادث قائلًا :" أخيرًا وبالاطلاع على المقاطع المصورة نجد أن الرياح لم تقتلع الكثير من الجدر المؤقتة والحواجز واللوحات وعشرات الرافعات الأخرى في الحرم المكي، وهذا مؤشر أن وضعية الرافعة العملاقة مع الرياح الهابطة شكّل هذه الحادثة الأليمة".ونقل "المسند "صورة لاتجاه الرافعة وموضحة لاتجاه الرياح الهابطة أيضًا مشيرًا إلى أن معظم كوارث الرياح الهابطة تقع قبل الغروب أو بعده بنحو 100دقيقة، مضيفًا :" وهذه فترة قصيرة يسهل شحذ همم الرئاسة في مراقبتها.وطالب في ختام تغريداته عن الرافعة بتفعيل نظام صفارات الإنذار قبيل بلوغ العاصفة الرعدية أوجهها وتشكل الرياح الهابطة مؤكدًا أن التقنيات الحديثة تستطيع الوصول لذلك.




​وشارك المهندس السعودي ضافر الشهاري، في تحليل حادثة سقوط الرافعة بالمسجد الحرام، مؤكدًا أن هناك إجراءات سلامة لهذه الأوضاع، قائلًا :"هناك إجراءات سلامة لا أعلم إن تم عملها أم لا، مثل خفض الرافعات وتوجيه الرافعة مع اتجاه الرياح عند سرعه معينة للرياح"
وأضاف "الشهاري" ناقلًا العوامل التي تساهم في أمان الرافعة أو سقوطها شارحًا ما نقله الدكتور "المسند" حول أن تأثير الرياح وأنه نابع من اتجاه الرافعة وتثبيت قاعدتها مدعمًا شرحه برسومات هندسية.وتابع: "مُعامل السحب لأي جسم بواسطة الرياح تختلف باختلاف السطح المقاوم للرياح وبطبيعة الحال، الرافعة عليها أحمال ليست فقط للأسفل بسبب رفعها للأحمال، بل الرياح كذلك تؤثر من كل جهة".



​ وقام "الشهاري" بالربط بين سرعة الرياح وثقل الرافعة وحمولتها، مما يعني أن إلقاء اللوم على الأحوال الجوية وحده غير صحيح، وقال :"لازم نعرف أن هناك علاقة طردية بين ثقل الرافعة وسرعة الرياح وذراع الرافعة ولها حسبة خاصة" مدعمًا تعليقه بصور تشرحه .




وأضاف "الشهاري" مرفقًا كلامه بحسابات هندسية :" لا ننسى كذلك أن هناك حسبة للرياح وارتفاع الرافعات إذا كانت داخل المدينة أو بأطرافها أو بالقرى".




المصدر : خاص شؤون خليجية


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1-لاتوجد اى صورة تبين ان راس المجنزرة قد اثقبت ثقبا فى الارض.
> 2-ليس من المعقول ان يتم وضع وتثبيت الرافعه على سقف خرسانى تحته فراغ
> 3-من الممكن ان تكون هناك تجويف اونفق تحت الارض ويكون اتجاهه اتجاه اخر بعيد عن مكان الرافعه



تشكر على مشاركتك الفاعلة 
فهنا نتبادل وجهات النظر

التفسير الوارد في المشاركة 58 وخلاصته احتمالية هبوط باختراق سقف خرساني تحت الرافعة،،،
هو وجهة نظر تحتمل الخطأ،، 
وهي أحد النظريات المطروحة لتفسير انهيار الرافعة 
وفقا لقرائن واستدلالات متعددة حسب ماتوفر من مصادر محدودة جداً. 
ولو صحت فقد فسرت العديد من التناقضات والتساؤلات 
وتناسقت مع الكثير من تصريحات المسؤولين. 

قولكم بأنه لا توجد اي صورة تبين رأس المجنزرة يثقب الأرض،،،

لو وجدت بين أيدينا هذه الصورة التي تبين رأس المجنزرة يثقب الأرض،،،،
لما احتجنا الى هذا النقاش الطويل ولا الى ان ندلف الى معابر الإحتمالات والترجيحات وتوفيق المتناقضات
فهذا مستنبط من الصور نفسها كما بينا في الشرح أعلاه 
يضاف الى ذلك نسبة طول المجنزرة الى الجزء المخفي خلف خط الارض يعني تحت مستوى البلاط. 

اما هل المعقول او غير معقول وضع مثل هكذا رافعة على هكذا ارض؟؟
فلو انك شاهدت السماكات للبلاطات الخرسانية التي تصب لبلاطات اسقف الحرم سواء في مكة او المدينة لما تفضلتم بما قلتم،،
فالعمر الإفتراضي للمبنى الخرساني لا يقارن بغيره من مباني الكرة الأرضية على الإطلاق 
ولا حتى الحمولات الحية العالية المفترضة في التصميم وخاصة لبلاطات اسقف ساحات الحرم الخارجية 
التي تصمم لتستقبل سيارات الخدمات الثقيلة التى منها الاطفاء وصهاريج المياه وغيرها

صحيح هذه الرافعة متوحشة في ثقلها لكن تواجد نفق خدمات في الساحة ضمن امتداد محدود 
قد يجعل الأمر ممكنا وقوعه حتى ولو سهوا او غباءً،،

ارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## ArSam (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
قول الدكتور الفاضل عبد الله المسند بتحميل خطأ بشري 
بسبب عدم وضع اذرعة الرافعة في وضعية تتناسب مع اتجاه الريح الآمنة !!

هذا قول أظنه غير دقيق في ظرف الحادث هنا ونسبة انطباقه مع موقع الحرم متدنية
من وجهة نظري 
حيث بُطُون الأودية وجبال مكة الحادة الميلان والتي يتولد منها 
التواءات رياح وزوابع دورانية قد لا يمكن توقع اتجاه الرياح الصحيح 
الذي سيضرب الرافعة الواقعة بين الأخشبين جبلي مكة،،، 

او لنقل ان اتجاه الرياح التي تهب على المدينة ليست بالضرورة هو نفسه الذي سيصدم الرافعة هنا في مكة. 

وأقول كلام الدكتور عبدالله جزاه الله خيرا ادق في صحته ويطبق في المواقع والساحات الأخرى المكشوفة لأن اتجاه الرياح تحدد بالدقة التامة وتصل الى موقع الروافع بدقة ٧٠ الى ٩٠ بالمئة

وما تبقى من تفسير وكلام الدكتور عبدالله والمتخصص في احوال الطقس 
فهو منطقي بما يخص اتجاه سقوط الرافعة، 
لكن للمهندسين أيضاً كلمة حاسمة في ما يخص توازن الرافعة
وتفسير أسباب السقوط ،، 
ولا يعني كلامي إعذار مطلق لطاقم ادارة الرافعة،، بل اتخاذ الإحتياطات
الخاصة بالسلامة مطلوبة وفقا للأصول الهندسية كاملة،،
وبنفس الوقت 
لا يلزم ان نبني قراراتنا الجازمة علي معطيات احتمالية. 

الخلاصة:
الحكم بالتقصير البشري لعدم اتباع توقعات الطقس 
بما يخص اتجاه الرياح الصادمة للرافعة لمثل هذا الموقع هنا،،
من وجهة نظري هذا حكم غير مكتمل باليقين ولا بالإختيار
وانصح بألا يعتمد عليه للإدانة 
سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة اليكم هذه الصور والفلم الذي يوضح حالة الرافعة حسب الكتالوج وقبل الانهيار









وضع ارجل التثبيت لقاعدة الرافعة 




اثقال التوازن على جسم قاعدة الرافعة والاثقال الاضافية للتوازن
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlmpjYujdYQ#t=40
فلم فيديو يوضح حالة الرافعة قبل الانهيار
يلاحظ في هذا الفلم ان حمل التوازن الاضافي لم يتم تركيبة (قد يكون غير ضروري في حالة التشغيل وذلك من خلال الاحمال التي سيتم حملها ولكن قد يكون له ضرورة في حالة الرياح لاعطاء المزيد من الثقل المثبت للرافعة).
الخطأ الموقعي المؤكد والذي لم يتم اتخاذه من المسؤولين عن الرافعة وعن المشروع في حالة توقع هبوب رياح هو 


توقيف عمل الرافعة وتنزيل boom jib الى مستوى الارض وكان هذا الاجراء ممكننا حيث ان دائرة الارصاد نبهت العاملين في المشروع قبل 24 ساعه من سقوط الرافعة. ومن خلال الافلام التي تم عرضها لحظة السقوط تبين ان الرافعة boom and jib كان منتصبا للاعلى ولم يتم تنزيلة على الارض او على الاقل بمستوى سطح المباني المجاورة
when working with cranes with extreme boom lengths and jib configuration, watch the weather forecast and lower the boom jib to ground level before you are surprised by extreme winds.


هوك الرافعة Hook يلاحظ من خلال الفيديو المصور انه كان في الاعلى مما ادى الى تأرجحة swing مما زاد من اهتزاز كامل الرافعة





https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3&v=SqxwoQLpC0A


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة اليكم هذه الصور والفلم الذي يوضح حالة الرافعة حسب الكتالوج وقبل الانهيار
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
- مشكور استاذ رزق على هذا التوضيح عن مواصفات الرافعة
ووضعيات التشغيل وحالات الأمأن 
- لكن في جميع الأحوال ووفق كودات التصميم والتشغيل
وحفاظا على السلامة العامة وارواح للمواطنين ومتلكاتهم
- يجب ان تكون هذه الرافعة مصممة على الأحمال الأعظية
لقوى الرياح والعواصف والصواعق والقوى مركزة وفق اي اتجاه
واي محور كان وتحقق عوامل التوازن ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق
سواء تم العمل بالملاحظات ام لا
اكيد سيتم تشكليل لجنة هندسية خماسية او سباعية بأمرة
احد المسؤولين تضم مهندس خبرة ( انشائي- وميكانيكي- وكهربائي- ومدني)
لبيان وتقديم تقرير فني عن اسباب انهيار الرافعة فنيا
- والأسباب واضحة بعض النظرعن صاعقة او ماس كهربائي اوانزلاق مسنن
فهذه الأسباب لا تقلب القاعدة
- انما قوة وضغط الرياح والعزم الكبيرعلى القاعدة قلبها رأسا على عقب 
 حيث طريقة دوران وانقلاب القاعدة ادى الى سقوط الرافعة دون انفصال
اي جزء منها
- وهذا يمكن حسابه ونمذجة جسم الرافعة مع قوى الرياح على الحاسب
- والشركة الصانعة اكيد لديها c.d حول ذلك وستطلبه اللجنة الفنية
واغلب الظن تم التصميم على قوى افقية من رياح و قوى اهتزاز ديتاميكية
اقل من نوع قوى رياح ودينامكية قوى موقع التنفيذ حيث قد تتضاعف
قوى الرياح مع تواجدحركة اهتزاز.
تحياتي


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

احسنت اخي الكريم مهندس رزق 
في ما ذهبت اليه من وجود تقصير بشري في تحويل وضعية الرافعة الى حالة البيات قبيل هبوب العاصفة، 
وهذا أصبح واضحاً من التحليلات المتوالية والقرائن المحدودة المتوفرة بل ومؤكداً كما أشرتم،، 
إلا انه هناك بضعة أسئلة تطرح نفسها أيضاً بحكم الموضوعية والإنصاف 
وإستكمالاً لقوة القرائن لتحديد نسبة التقصير، 
بل وتلميحاً لجوانب يطلب كشفها أيضاً؟!؟

1- وجود ثلاث رافعات اخرى شقيقات لنفس هذه الرافعة في ساحة العمل 
وتعرضهم لنفس الظروف العاصفة،،، 
لماذا لم تنهار أية واحدة ثانية مثلها؟ 
وهل عومل وضعهن بشكل خاص فتم تنزيل رأس الرافعة لهن الى الارض 
وبالتالي لم يحصل الإنهيار فيهن دون هذه؟؟ رغم علمنا بأن هذه الثلاث رافعات الأخريات 
يتواجدن في ساحة مفتوحة ولسن خلف الجبل متلاصقين له مثل هذه التي انهارت؟؟ 
إدارة الموقع واحدة، هبوب الرياح في ساعة واحدة، 
ساحة العمل نفسها واحدة، سرعة رياح اعتيادية غير مدمرة (هام جداً)
احتمال الإختلاف فقط هو في وضعيات ارتفاع ذراع الرافعة في السماء،
يلزم ان يتم التحقيق فيه وتدوينه في سجل القضية. 

2- ألا يكفي توقيف واجهة عمل الرافعة قبل انهيارها
جهة معاكسة للمبنى ان يعطي معنى التوقف الآمن؟؟
و هل هو دليل واضح على إقرار طاقم العمل بسكون الرافعة وبياتها،، 
مثلها مثل غيرها دون تمييز عنصري؟ 

3- هل يجب ان نعامل بعض المواقع الخاصة التي تقع بين 
الأودية والجبال الحادة معاملة خاصة حتى ولو كانت سرعة الرياح 60 الى 80 كم/س 
ونعلن حالة الطوارئ،، التي تُجرَّم بعض التقصير؟ هذا بند هام !!!

4- كم هي نسبة صحة نظرية تواجد لسعة تدميرية ناتجة عن تفريغ 
هوائي في بعض ظروف المواقع حتى وان كانت سرعة الرياح 60 كم/س؟؟ 
وكم هي شاركت في مثل هذا الحادث؟

5- لماذا وأين أختفت كتل التوازن ؟؟ لماذا وأين أختفت كتل التوازن ؟؟

6- يوجد توجه وتفكير و وجهة نظر مفادها أن دفع الرياح لم يكن بالقوة المؤثرة
واستندوا في ذلك على بعض اللقطات في بعض الأماكن
من وجهة نظري هذا لا يصح بالمطلق، فهبوب الرياح وتأثيرها 
ممكن ان تكون موضعية مدمرة ولحظية وممكن ان تكون مركزة في محور
وخاصة اذا حكمها ظروف موقع جغرافي يماثل ساحة العمل. 

الخلاصة:
1- لا شك ان الإنهيار حاصل نتيجة إختلال التوازن. 
2- إختلال التوازن حصل نتيجة اهتزازات ودفع جانبي مفاجئ. 
وهذا يحصل فقط في حالتين:
-- اسس السلامة متبعة وظرف جوي تجاوز حدود التصميم
-- اسس السلامة غير متبعة وظرف جوي طبيعي. 
3- تجنبا لحصول اختلال التوازن لدينا أدوات وإجراءات وتعليمات تسلسلية 
تتبع في حالات توقع طقس مرعب يتجاوز درجة معينة. 
4- الظرف الجوي حسب التوقعات هنا في موقع العمل لم يصل الى درجة مزري، 
ولا مرعب ويجب الا يكون سبباً للتجريم ولا يصح ذلك من وجهة نظري،،
5- يجب الا نندفع كلجنة تحقيق الى فكرة تلبيس الطاقية لمن يأتي أولاً.
6- يوجد نسبة خطأ بشري قد تكون 10 ٪ وقد تصل الى 100 ٪ 
وتحديد نسبتها هو التحدي الأكبر للمهندس وللجنة التحقيق. 

سلام


----------



## الابن الصغير (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
كان يجب على الاقل ربط ذراع الرافعه من الجهه الحره من اعلى من خلال Tie يصل الى الارض مثبت به اثقال حتى ولو لم يتم التصميم على هذا تجنبا لحدوث مثل هذا


----------



## mahmoud789 (14 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة لاثقال التوازن بعد الحادث قام برفعها احد المهندسين العاملين بالمشروع

صورة مجمعة من الفيديو الذى رفعه استاذنا المهندس رزق حجاوى


----------



## علي حسين (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم :

تنبيه :

الفيديو الذي ارفقه الاخ رزق حجازي تارخ تسجيله في تاريخ قديم ونشر بتاريخ 15/6/2013
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlmpjYujdYQ#t=40


----------



## الابن الصغير (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> صحيح هذه الرافعة متوحشة في ثقلها لكن تواجد نفق خدمات في الساحة ضمن امتداد محدود
> قد يجعل الأمر ممكنا وقوعه حتى ولو سهوا او غباءً،،
> 
> ارجو لكم التوفيق


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

mahmoud789 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 109815
> 
> صورة لاثقال التوازن بعد الحادث قام برفعها احد المهندسين العاملين بالمشروع
> صورة مجمعة من الفيديو الذى رفعه استاذنا المهندس رزق حجاوى
> مشاهدة المرفق 109816



هذه الصورة ليست دليلا على ان هذه الأثقال تخص الرافعة التي انهارت؟ 
ولا تثبت هذه الصورة أيضاً ان هذه الأثقال كانت محمولة على نفس الرافعة قبيل الانهيار؟
فلا يصح الاستدلال بها على أي شيئ هنا !


اما الصور المجمعة من الڤيديو. فهذا الڤيدو ادرج من قبل الأخ رزق مشكوراً 
ادرج هنا على سبيل المثال من تصوير قديم لتوضيح أشكال الأحمال التوازنية ،،،


سلام


----------



## الابن الصغير (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> صحيح هذه الرافعة متوحشة في ثقلها لكن تواجد نفق خدمات في الساحة ضمن امتداد محدود
> قد يجعل الأمر ممكنا وقوعه حتى ولو سهوا او غباءً،،
> 
> ارجو لكم التوفيق


السلام عليكم 
احتج وارفض بكل شدة الاهانة التى وجهها لى المهندس الفاضل ArSam ووصفه لى بكلمات مهينة من خلال استعاراته اللغوية فى سياق حديثه .
وله منى كل التقدير والاحترام .


----------



## mahmoud789 (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> هذه الصورة ليست دليلا على ان هذه الأثقال تخص الرافعة التي انهارت؟
> ولا تثبت هذه الصورة أيضاً ان هذه الأثقال كانت محمولة على نفس الرافعة قبيل الانهيار؟
> فلا يصح الاستدلال بها على أي شيئ هنا !
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز اقدر مجهودك المضنى فى مشاهدة معظم الصور التى تخص الحادث وعدم قدرتنا جميعا على ايجاد اثقال التوازن فى غالبية صور الحادث 
ولكن الا تعتقد ان مسالة غياب اثقال التوازن لرافعة بهذا الحجم يعتبر خطأ فادح وسيتم اكتشافه واظهاره للعلن فور وقوع الحادث ولن يستطيع احد ان ينكره او يخفيه 
ثانيا الا ترى ان صورة اثقال التوازن وهى مغروسة فى الارض لاكثر من متر وشكلها مقارب تماما للرافعة المقلوبة صورة منظقية وتفسر عدم ظهورها فى صور سابقة 
ثالثا لاحظ المنطقة المحيطة بالرافعة وقت الحادث ستلاحظ تشوينات لمعدات ومبانى مؤقتة بارتفاع ثلاث امتار مما يمنع مشاهدة هذه الاثقال الا بعد اخلاء المنطقة بعد الحادث ولا يمكن المشاهدة الا لاشخاص مصرح لهم بدخول هذه المنطقة 
اخيرا ارجو مشاهدة هذه الصورة التى التطقت بعد الحادث بتركيز اكبر واعتقد ان حضرتك اللى رفعتها للمنتدى

خالص تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (14 سبتمبر 2015)

في انتظار الكشف عن نتائج التحقيقات التي اكتملت وتبقى فقط كشفها للعموم 
كل ما اتمناه ان يتم مدنا بالحقيقة كاملة 

وبصراحة جزيل الشكر لكل المهندسيين المشاركيين واخص بالذكر المهندس القدير رزق حجاوي واتمنى فتح موضوع خاصة بالرافعات يكون مرجع للمهندسيين.


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتج وارفض بكل شدة الاهانة التى وجهها لى المهندس الفاضل ArSam ووصفه لى بكلمات مهينة من خلال استعاراته اللغوية فى سياق حديثه .
> وله منى كل التقدير والاحترام .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الكبير
جزاكم الله خيرا على احتجاجك على أي اهانة من اي شخص 
وانا احتج معك ضد أي إهانة توجه إليك او الى أي زميل،،،
معاذ الله ان أقصدك عزيزي ،،،،

أؤكد لك أني لم أقصدك في اي غمز او اي لمز عزيزي لا في تورية ولا في اي تكنية

كل ماقلته هناك ان الساحة العامة المفتوحة تستخدم بكل حرية 
من باب إمكانية الإنطلاق في مساحاتها دون ان تعلم الرافعة بوجود أي أنفاق 
او غرف خدمات صغيرة
لضيق مساحتها بالنسبة للساحة
فقد يكون ذلك من قائدها سهوا او قلة تقدير للأمر هذا كل ما كنت قصدته،،

واعتذر إليك ان خانتني الكلمات واحتملت تفسيرا مغايراً لما قصدت 
وان كنت قد اخطأت فأرجو منك المسامحة. 

غفر الله لك ولنا ولوالديكم 
سلام


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

اعتذر لخلل المتصفح


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

mahmoud789 قال:


> اخى العزيز اقدر مجهودك المضنى فى مشاهدة معظم الصور التى تخص الحادث وعدم قدرتنا جميعا على ايجاد اثقال التوازن فى غالبية صور الحادث
> ولكن الا تعتقد ان مسالة غياب اثقال التوازن لرافعة بهذا الحجم يعتبر خطأ فادح وسيتم اكتشافه واظهاره للعلن فور وقوع الحادث ولن يستطيع احد ان ينكره او يخفيه
> ثانيا الا ترى ان صورة اثقال التوازن وهى مغروسة فى الارض لاكثر من متر وشكلها مقارب تماما للرافعة المقلوبة صورة منظقية وتفسر عدم ظهورها فى صور سابقة
> ثالثا لاحظ المنطقة المحيطة بالرافعة وقت الحادث ستلاحظ تشوينات لمعدات ومبانى مؤقتة بارتفاع ثلاث امتار مما يمنع مشاهدة هذه الاثقال الا بعد اخلاء المنطقة بعد الحادث ولا يمكن المشاهدة الا لاشخاص مصرح لهم بدخول هذه المنطقة
> ...




أشكرك أخي محمود 
على مداخلتك القيمة التي تشرح فيها أهمية وجود أثقال التوازن، 
لا شك أني معك فيما ذهبت إليه وأظن ان كل تساؤلاتي عن الأوزان هذه 
في مشاركاتي السابقة هو من باب الكشف عن مكان تواجدها 
وبالتالي الاستدلال من ذلك على غوصها داخل الارض 
أي داخل تجويف اي داخل غرفة تفتيش اي داخل نفق صرف امطار 
أي داخل غرفة تهوية تكييف الخ او خلاف ذلك ،،،،،

وبهذا قد يتم الاستدلال ((كما اشرت شخصيا ان اطلعت على مداخلاتي السبقة)) 
إن صحت هذه الفرضية ((- كما هو معلوم جميع التخمينات كانت تقديرية -))
على وجود منطقة لها سقف خرساني تحت مجنزرة الرافعة انهار تحتها 
في لحظة اهتزازها الذي حصل بفعل دفعة أو لكمة قاضية من لكمات الرياح الصاعقة ،،،،،،،
صحيح المنطقة الملاصقة للرافعة محجوبة عن الرؤية ومنعت الكشف عن أجزاء من تفاصيل الحادث أسفل الرافعة وأظنك على متابعة مستمرة مع ما يكتب على هذه الصفحات منذ البداية ولاحظت تبدل أراء الكتاب كلما انكشفت مجموعة صور جديدة ،،، 
وانا شخصيا لازلت اتابع معكم التفاصيل بكل تركيز واهتمام 
وارجو ان تعتبرني زميلا مشاركاً ومتعلَّما 
وأشكر مشاركاتكم القيمة

وأرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ادرج هنا رابط سوف يتاح مؤقتاً 
لتحميل ملف دراسة حالة انهيار رافعة مماثلة للتي انهارت في الحرم 
تصنيع نفس الشركة الألمانية وموديل. *LR11350*
حصل الحادث في أواخر عام 2013 
عند انشاء الإستاد الرياضي في سان باولو في البرازيل 
وكانت احداث الإنشاء تأخذ وضع الإستعجال والتسريع لإدراك الوقت 
لكن حصل حادث الإنهيار الذي كان صادماً للتوقعات 
وتم ذلك عندما كانت الرافعة تحمل كتلة شبكية معدنية من سقف الإستاد الرياضي 
مقدار وزنها 420 طناً و كان ارتفاع ذراع الرافعة ممتدا 120 متر في السماء
عندما اختل توازن الرافعة نتيجة انهيار في التربة وحصل سقوط الرافعة 

هذا رابط تحميل الملف بصيغة البي دي اف

https://db.tt/vp1w5dAo

*
وهذا ملخص عن الحالة بالإنجليزية 

*​*Brazil crane collapse: Aerial footage shows accident site

27 November 2013 Last updated at 19:34 GMT *

*Aerial footage has emerged of the crane which collapsed at a stadium that is due to host the opening ceremony of the 2014 football World Cup in Brazil, killing two people.
The crane reportedly fell on to the Arena Corinthians stadium in Sao Paolo on Wednesday, destroying parts of the stands.
The BBC's Gary Duffy reports on a "tragedy for the families concerned" and a "blow to the tournament"

**The Ground then gave way under the Tracks while this LR11350 Crane was travelled forward with a 420t Load suspended on the Hook.* When the ground subsided, the Crane inclined out of vertical, which then caused massive overloading of Safety Critical Components such as the Boom Foot Pin Brackets. As a result the entire Crane suffered a catastrophic collapse .


 Yet here we have a high capacity Crawler Crane Travelling forward on Rain Soaked Soft Ground, with a 420t load on the Hook at the end of a 102m Boom, so the leveraged forces on the Boom Foot Pins must have been multiplied many times ove* 

Brazil crane collapse: Sao Paulo stadium accident kills two*

*27 November 2013* Last updated at 23:07 GMT 
Two people have died after a crane collapsed at a stadium that is due to host the opening ceremony of the 2014 Football World Cup in Brazil.
​ارجو ان يكون فيه فائدة لمن يهوى التركيز 
في تخصص دراسة توازن الرافعات 
ومعرفة أسباب انهيارها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
نستكمل معكم بالنشر والتحليل والنقد لما ينشر في موضوع انقلاب الرافعة في الحرم المكي وذلك من ناحية هندسية .

اتفق تماما مع وجهة نظر المهندس نورالدين بخصوص الفيديو الذي ارفقتة للرافعة موضع البحث انه ليس دليلا على حالة الرافعة قبل الانهيار مباشرة .....فالهدف الذي من اجلة وضعت الفيديو هو تعريف للمهندس بالرافعة موضع البحث من حيث ضخامتها وانها من النوع الذي يتم تركيب اوزان التثبيت على قاعدة الرافعة وان اوزان التثبيت الاضافية والتي تكون خارج جسم الرافعة لم يتم تركيبها على الاقل في الوقت الذي تم فيه التصوير.
بخصوص وجود عدد اخر من الرافعات وقت الحادث ولم يحصل لها الانهيار ....في البدء لدي تساؤل هل كل الرافعات التي يتم التحدث عندها هي من نفس النوع crawler crane with luffing jib ولها نفس المواصفات اما لا ؟ وكذلك الحالة التي تم وضعها فيها قبل العاصفة فهل كلها لها نفس الاجراءات ؟؟.





في هذه الصورة يلاحظ انهيار رافعتين وبقاء ثلاث تحت تأثير الرياح بالرغم من انهما في نفس المنطقة فزواية ضرب الرياح للرافعة مهم جدا وكذلك طريقة التثبيت والحالة التي تكون عليها قبل الانهيار
وللمزيد في هذا الموضوع
http://cranesblog.com/heavy-storm-took-two-tower-cranes-belgium/
فسقوط احدى الراوفع وبقاء غيرها لا يعني ان الاجراءات كلها صحيحة وان الذي حصل مسؤولية الرياح وليس هناك اخطاء فنية او بشرية 



اليكم ما نشر على لسان احد مهندسي الشركة المنفذة لمشروع التوسعة للحرم وهي المستخدمة لهذه الرافعة.



> قال مهندس يعمل مع شركة المقاولات التي تشترك في تطوير الحرم المكي إن سقوط رافعة البناء، مساء الجمعة في 11 سبتمبر/أيلول، والذي أودى بحياة 107 أشخاص، ناجم عن "إرادة الله" وليس بسبب خلل فني........وأكد المهندس رافضا الكشف عن اسمه "أنها ليست مسألة فنية على الإطلاق". وتابع "أستطيع أن أقول إن ما حدث كان خارج قدرة البشر. إنها مشيئة الله، على حد علمي، لم يكن هناك خطأ بشري في ذلك على الإطلاق. إنه قضاء وقدر".





> وأوضح المهندس أن عقاف الرافعة الثقيل الوزن الذي يرفع مئات الأطنان، بدأ بالتمايل ونقل معه الرافعة بأكملها، وأسقطها فوق المسجد.


المصدر لهذا التصريح
http://www.france24.com/ar/20150913...-حوادث-مكة-مجموعة-بن-لادن-مشيئة-الله-11سبتمبر
اليس في هذا الكلام تناقض لكل ما سبق وان تأرجح العقاف (الهوك) hook للرافعة هو المشكلة ؟؟؟؟وبالتالي فقد حصل خطأ فني من القائمين على الرافعة؟؟
اليس من المفروض كما هو مذكور بكل تأكيد من متطلبات السلامة للرافعة عند احتمالية تعرض الرافعة للرياح تزيل لكل من boom & Jib لادنى مستوى وان يتم التأكد من كل براغي التثبيت والتأكد من ثبات احمال التوزان وانها غير قابلة للحركة وكذلك تثبيت الهوك لاقرب نقطة الى boom وعدم السماح له بالحركة حتى لا تتأرجح كامل الرافعة وبالتالي قد يحدث لها الانهيار .... اليس هذا ما حصل لو تم اعادة مشاهدة فلم الانهيار اومراجعة الكمرات في الحرم والتي تصور الرافعة فسيتم ملاحظة ان الهوك بدأ بالحركة والاهتزاز مما اثر على كامل توازن الرافعة .





لاحظ تأرجح الهوك في الهواء حيث يلاحظ ان بعيد عن كل من boom او jib وبالتالي يولد قوى انقلاب على القاعدة كبيرة جداحيث يعمل كبندول للساعة وبالتالي الى تسارع حركة التأرجح لكامل الرافعة.


----------



## ArSam (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
إضافة الى ما أشار اليه الأخ الكريم المهندس رزق بما أظهرته لقطة ڤيديو سقوط الرافعة بوضوح 
بتواجد خطاف الرافعة في مستوى عالي ومرتفع وليس هابطا الى الأرض في وضعية الأمان 
إن هذه النقطة لا شك ان مسؤول سلامة الرافعة يجب ان يتبع تعليمات الشركة المصنعة في ذلك. 

أضيف وأنوه هنا نقطة هامة هذا لم يكن مقتصرا على الرافعة التي هوت بل وأيضاً خطافات الروافع المتواجدة في الحرم في زمن سقوط الرافعة كانت جميع خطافاتها في المستوى العالي المخالف حيث تم مشاهدة هذا في العديد من الصور ولقطات الڤيديو ويمكنكم العودة الى اي صورة للتأكد من ذلك ،، والمقصد هنا ان هذا الحدث ليس مقتصراً على الرافعة المنهارة. 

وهذه احد الصور التي تبين بوضوح توضع خطافات 
جميع رافعات الحرم عالياً اثناء حدوث العاصفة








وادرج هنا صورة ثانية واضحة للغرفة المجاورة 
لمكان توقف الرافعة المنهارة للتدقيق في طبيعتها 







وهذه صورة أخرى ثالثة ادرجها لوضوحها 
ولبيان بعض دقائق حبال كتلة التوازن







واترك التعليق

​بل دعني أشير الى ضرورة التركيز ومشاهدة تواجد 
كتل توازن في الركن الأيسر السفلي لونها أخضر
من الصورة الثانية
وهي مرصوصة 
على الأرض
قد تكون كتل 
إحتياطية

سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اليكم احدث افلام سقوط الرافعة في الحرم
ويلاحظ فيه السقوط الدراماتيكي للرافعة موضوع البحث وتأرجح الروافع تحت تأثير الرياح والامطار
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qksrg6I1OiE

واليكم هذا التقرير والذي يؤيد ما تم طرحة سابقا بان يكون احدى الاسباب تحرك اثقال التوزان على الرافعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=109&v=8JmrjY5l9Fo
كشف فيديو جديد لحادثة رافعة الحرم، أن تأثير العاصفة الشديدة أدّى إلى انفصال قطعة معدنية مساعدة للوزن؛ ما تسبّب في حمولة زائدة على أجزاءٍ من الرافعة البرجية، وأدّى ذلك إلى سقوطها وخلّفت 111 شهيداً وأكثر من 200 إصابة.
وذكر التقرير ​المصاحب للفيديو الذي بثّته قناة أنه "في أثناء الأمطار الغزيرة والعاصفة الشديدة والرياح القوية التي هبّت على مكة المكرّمة ووصلت سرعتها إلى 60 كلم في الساعة، بحسب الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة، انفصلت قطعة معدنية مساعدة للوزن؛ ما سبّب حمولةً زائدةً على أجزاءٍ الرافعة أدّت إلى سقوطها في اللحظة الأولى علي سطح المسعى، ومن قوة الارتطام تهاوت من الدور الثاني إلى ساحة الحرم وأصابت رافعة أخرى كانت موجودة في الساحة لتستقر في جهة من ساحة المطاف".
وأشار التقرير إلى أن الرافعة البرجية التي تُربَط بأثقال محدّدة عند تشغيلها يمكنها نقل 75 طناً في المرة الواحدة، ووظيفتها الأساسية نقل التربة والمواد التي يتم إخراجها من المسجد الحرام، إضافة إلى نقل مواد البناء من الساحات إلى داخل المسجد الحرام؛ لعدم التضييق على المصلين أو التأثير في حركتهم، مضيفا أن عمرها يزيد على ثلاث سنوات منذ إطلاق مشروع توسعة الحرم الشريف، وهي تعد خامس أكبر رافعة في العالم، وتثبّت بأربع قواعد ثقيلة يصل وزن القاعدة إلى 1000 طن.
المصدر
​http://islammemo.cc/vedio-
images/vedio/2015/09/14/263161.html

وبناءا علام سبق والمناقشات المثمرة في هذا الموضوع من قبل جميع المشاركين يكون سيناريو المتصور او المتوقع لانهيار للرافعة يمكن رسمه بالتسلسل التالي:

التبليغ من الارصاد الجوية للمقاوليين العاملين في التوسعه عن توقع عواصف رملية ورياح وامطار ستهب الحرم المكي.
الاجراء المتبع من المسؤولين عن المشروع ......الامر روتيني فالمشروع له ثلاث سنوات ولا شيء حدث ......اصدار التعليمات بوقف العمل في الرافعات.
الاجراء الفعلي المطلوب في مثل هذه الحالات ( تنزيل Boom & Jib) لادني مستوى ، التأكد من المرابط ، التأكد من عدم امكانية تحرك اثقال التوازن عن الرافعة وذلك من خلال ربطها مع بعضها البعض بالكامل ، تنزل الخطاف الى جسم الرافعة وربطة، ....مراجعة كافة اجراءات السلامة المطلوبة حسب متطلبات الشركة المصنعه .
تهب العاصفة مع الامطار الغزيرة ...... هناك الخطاف معلق بالهواء على ارتفاع عالي ...يبدأ بالتأحج مثل بندول الساعة ... يبدأ بتحريك كامل الرافعة وتبدأ تهتز ...ويزداد الاهتزاز مما ادى الى سقوط احدى اثقال التوازن عن جسم الرافعة.
يبدأ الاتزان للرافعة يقل كلما زاد اهتزاز الرافعة نتيجة حركة الخطاف ودفع الرياح على كامل عناصر الرافعة
تبدا الرافعة بالسقوط بكامل ارتفاعها بعد دوران القاعدة نتيجة فقدان التوازن
ما حصل بعد ذلك يعرفه الجميع.
رحم الله جميع شهداء الحرم في هذا الحادث والدعاء للمصابين بالشفاءالعاجل.
واليكن هذا درسا لنا جميعا نتعلم منه من اخطائنا وعدم الركون للحالة التي نكون عليها في مواجهة الظروف الطارئة وانها اذا مرت هذه الظروف في وقت سابق ولم يحدث شيء فليس معنى ذلك الاهمال في اجراءات السلامه المطلوبه فهي ليست حبرا على ورق.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الانهيار نتيجة الدوامات المحلية قد تؤدي الى انهيار العناصر members للمنشأ المعدني نتيجة تغير القوى شد/ضغط بشكل متتالي وبالتالي يحدث انهيار في العناصر والذي قد يؤدي الى المنشأ بالكامل .
> ولكننا هنا اما حالة اخرى مختلفة تماما فالرافعة سقط بكامل هياكلها نتيجة فقدان التوازن اي ان قوة الرفع للرياح اكبر من وزن الرافعة مع اثقال التوازن المركبة عليها ؟؟ وهذا غير قابل للتصديق ....فمهما حاولنا ان نحسب على اساس ان سرعة الرياح لاعلى قيمة(حسب ظاهرت نانو برست) تم الحديث عنها60- 90 كم/ساعة بينما سرعة الرياح التصميمية المطلوبة لتوزان هذه الرافعة حسب الكود السعودي يجب الا تقل عن 165 كم/ساعة ....وبالتالي فان القول بأن سبب الانهيار هو الرياح وليس خطأ بشري او صناعي فهذا كلام مردود على قائلة ...مع ان وسائل الاعلام تحاول توجية الرأي بأن السبب للانهيار هي الرياح القوية وهذا كلام انشائي مرسل ولا تعني شيئا من الناحية الهندسية ... فالاصل ان نقول ان سرعة الرياح قد بلغت .......وهي اكبر من المتطلبات التصميمية حسب الكود السعودي او الشركة المصنعة .
> اما الاصوات التي دعت الى انه كان يجب فك الرافعة عند حصول رياح وان الوقت لم يكن كافي لفك الرافعة فهذا الكلام ايضا ليس له دليل ...فكما ذكرت سابقا في تايوان او ماليزيا او الفلبين او اليابان فهذه البلاد تتعرض لعواصف استوائية تزيد فيها سرعة الرياح عن 200 كم/ساعة ولا يتم فك الروافع في موسم الاعاصير.
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحليل قيم لكن علميا انشائيا مردود
الشكر الجزيل لكل الزملاء الذي ساهموا
بمشاركاتهم القيمة حول ابداء رأيهم عن اسباب:

سقوط الرافعة وحادث الحرم المكي المؤلم:
(انها فاجعة بكل المقاييس نرجو لهم من الله الرحمة
و لدويهم الصبر و السلوان و انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)

​ وبغض النظر عن صحة الرأي اوالخطأ وما جاء في مداخلتهم
حيث نتقبل رأيهم وصحة مداخلاتهم وفق القول:
(اذا القاضي أخطأ فله اجر- واذا اصاب فله اجران)

- وطبعا وفق ما جاء في المداخلة الأم الأولي 
الرجاء ابداء الرأي فقط وليس تصحيح او تصويب
او تقزيم او تشويه رأي مداخلات الزملاء الأخرين

- لمعرفة الخبر اليقين يجب انتظار تقرير اللجنة الفنية
العلمية وتتضح الأسباب

- لذك قد لا يكون كل ما جاء من اساب سقوط الرافعة
هو خطأ ومردود على اصحابهم لكن يجب انتظار تقرير
اللجنة الفنية وهو الصحح

-و قد يكون كل ما جاء من مداخلات الرياح ليس السبب
الأساسي في ا نقلاب الرافعة

- لكن يمكن ان نقول وبثقة ويقين 
كل ما جاء من تحليل شد وضغط وغنج وتفصيل عن عدم تأثير الرياح
على انقلاب الرافعة فهو خطأ انشائيا وديناميكيا غير صحيح ومردود 
الدوامات والبرامات والاهتزاز تزيد قوة شدة الرياح ديناميكا اضعاف مضاعفة

- والاهمال البشري ليس هو السبب الرئيسي بل زاد من تأثير قوة
وعزم الانقلاب على القاعدة لولا تواجد الرياح لن تسقط وتنهار الرافعة

- ومع ذلك يجب ان نقبل وبصدر رحب قد لا تكون الرياح ولا الصاعقة
ولا الاهمال ولا ولا لأننا لم نقم من التثبت وتوثيق الحقائق
ودراسة كل الاحتمالات الي جاءت من مداخلات الزملاء علميا
وبحثيا وخبرة وكل مانحتاج اثباته

ما جئنا به ومداخلات الزملاء ليس الا احتمالات وتحتاج الى دراسة
وا ثباتات وليس ارتجالية فوقية
وهذا مهمة اللحنة الفنية القضائية وامكانيتها وكادرها الضخم
تستطيع تحقيق ذلك

- انظر الى طريقة انقلاب القاعدة لا تحقق اي شروط الوثاقة ولا الانزلاق
وغير مثبتة في الأرض نظيفة ولا غبرة تراب
خوفا من تكسير بلاط المرمر لأرضية الحرم...
وغدا لناظره قريب وتتظهر النتائج

- واخيرا مع احترام كل مداخلات الزملاء وحتى اهل الصاعقة
وغيرهم من اراء ولو كانت بعيدة عن الأسباب والمسببات 
لكن لا اظن اتهم يعملون لغاية اوجهة ما او لسذاجتهم ..
توافق رأيهم مع الاعلام بأن الرياح هي السبب في
انقلاب الرافعة.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ArSam (15 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> .......
> واليكم هذا التقرير والذي يؤيد ما تم طرحة سابقا بان يكون احدى الاسباب تحرك اثقال التوزان على الرافعة
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=109&v=8jmrjy5l9fo
> ...



الجديد هنا والذي يهمنا كمهندسين 
في تحليل سبب السقوط 
هو قول :

(( انفصلت قطعة معدنية مساعدة للوزن؛ ما سبّب حمولةً زائدةً على أجزاءٍ الرافعة أدّت إلى سقوطها....))

​السؤال المركب الآن:
1- ما هية هذه القطعة؟ وكم وزنها؟ وأين مكان تواجدها قبل الإنفصال؟
2- لماذا وكيف انفصلت؟ وما طبيعة تثبيتها؟
3- وهل هذا ممكنا علمياً؟ ام انه كلام غير دقيق؟
4- هل من لقطة بصرية دلت ودفعت الى الاستنتاج بهذا الإتجاه؟
5- كلمة (​مساعدة للوزن​) ألا تعني في مصطلح المهندسين أحد كتل التوازن؟
6- هل هذا التلميح ذا النكهة الخاصة والتخصصية 
صدر من جهة هندسية ذات علاقة؟ 
و هل يعني فعلاً القدح والتشكيك في وضعية كتل التوازن؟ 

لا نشك انه عند حصول الزوابع 
ممكن حصول ما لا يمكن توقعه !!! 
سواء انفصال كتلة توازن، 
أو تأرجح خطاف، 
أو هبوب الرياح باتجاه معاكس لظهر الرافعة؟
فكل هذا قد يَصْب في اتجاه القضاء والقدر الحتمي 
ما لم تثبت الإستدلالات عن تواجد علامات صارخة ومنفردة 
تخص ظروف هذه الرافعة دون غيرها في تقصير بشري مثلاً 
وهو كان السبب الرئيس في ما حصل، 
وهو ما نبحث عن وجوده او عدمه،،
وإلا فقاعدة نسبة الخطأ هي الحكم...

قد يكون التقصير العام متواجداً وظاهراً،، 
لكننا نركز البحث عن السبب الخاص في ظروف هذه الرافعة، ..!

الخلاصة
نحن كمهندسين لنا الحق في فهم التفسير العلمي 
بعمق يختلف ويغاير الكلام الإعلامي،،

​سلام​


----------



## أبو نادر (15 سبتمبر 2015)

هناك فيديو اوضح هنا للمكان بعد الحادثة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxf636Isg8U

أعتقد ان السبب الرئيسي ترك الخطاف متدلي وممارسته دور النواس او البندول  مما ادى الى استجابة جسم اللرافعة للاهتزاز وتزاديد اهتزازاها حتى بلوغ العزم المثبت حده الادنى امام العزم القالب خاصة مع مساهمة الازوان الخلفية الكبيرة بعزم الانقلاب قبل ان تنقلب الرافعة بشكل تماما





ونلاحظا ايضا حدوث انهيار موضعي للاساس او التربة بالقرب من محور الدوران


----------



## mahmoud789 (15 سبتمبر 2015)

تحياتى للجميع 
يسعدنى جدا هذا النقاش الممتع و المتحضر بين زملاء اعزاء ولا اعتقد ان الحوار به اية اساءة لاحد وان كانت تغلب عليه الطبيعة الخشنة لمهنة الهندسة فهذا امر اعتدنا عليه . 
واواد ان اؤكد ان هذا الحادث المؤسف جدا فى مكانه و توقيته وفى عدد ضحاياه وفى اثاره النفسية الاليمة لكل من حضره او سمع عنه يستحق من الجميع بذل مجهودات حثيثة للمساعدة فى كشف اسبابه ومنع تكراره .

اذكر زملائى ان سقوط الرافعة للخلف وليس للامام يبرئ اثقال التوازن من أية تهمة من حيث عدم وجودها او عدم كفايتها او حتى سقوط اجزاء منها 
ثانيا اؤكد على عدم وجود اية انفاق او خنادق تحت الرافعة والا كانت ستنغرس اثقال التوازن فى الارض لمسافة اعمق بكثير من واحد متر وكان خبر وجود مثل هذا النفق انتشر فى الاخبار مثل النار فى الهشيم 
ثالثا اؤكد على ان الشركة المسؤلة لن تبخل على تاسيس الارض جيدا تحت الرافعة (عمق 7 متر فى 15 فى 15 متر قاعدة خرسانية كما ذكر احد العاملين بالمشروع )ومعظمنا على معرفة جيدة بطريقة عمل الشركات فى المسجد الحرام 
رابعا لابد ان نضع فى اعتبارنا ارتفاع البوم للرافعة فى هذا اليوم ل133 متر ونقطة اتزانه تقريبا فى المنتصف واهتزازه كله وليس الهوك فقط(نتيجة الرياح الشديدة المحملة بالامطار) للامام والخلف - فلنتخيل كم تكون القوة المؤثرة على القاعدة . 
خامسا اعتقد ان الوضع الذى وضعت فيه الرافعة هو التقصير والخطأ البشرى الرئيسى الذى سبب الحادث لان رفع البوم الخاص بالرافعة فى اعلى نقطة فى السماء مع عدم وجود حمل على الهوك هو بمثابة تعمد جعل الرافعة فى اضعف وضع لها اثناء الرياح الشديدة واذا كانت كل اكواد السلامة تنص على خفض البوم لاقرب نقطة من الارض عند زيادة سرعة الرياح وقام احد الاشخاص بترك الرافعة فى هذا الوضع فلابد من مسائلته .
سادسا بالنسبة للمثال الذى ذكره الاخ arsam لرافعة فى البرازيل فهى سقطت اثناء عملها وهى تحمل ثقل كبير وزادت سرعة الرياح فجاة مما ادى لتارجح الثقل ومن ثم لتحطم المحور الذى يربطها بالقاعدة المتحركة
ارجو من احد اساتذتنا ان يقود الحوار ويلخص النقاط التى اتفقنا عليهاوالنقاط الغير متفق عليها نطرحها للنقاش لان المشاركات كثيرة وبعض المشاركين لا يقرا الموضوع من بدايته


----------



## alaaamireh (15 سبتمبر 2015)

this photo is fabricated


----------



## خالد احمد ماهر (15 سبتمبر 2015)

يجب أن نقر بأن هناك أشياء تحدث بدون تفسير علمي واضح أنما تخضع لأرادة الله عز وجل


----------



## م عامر (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من خلال مشاركات الأخوة الأعزاء والصور والأفكار التي تم طرحها أتصور أنه يمكننا التوافق على ما يلي :
- الرافعة البرجية هي عبارة عن رافعة قابلة للحركة ويتم تحقيق التوازن للأحمال عبر أوزان خلفية مع الجزء الخلفي من الرافعة الشبكية
- الرافعة إنقلبت إلى الخلف أي بعكس اتجاه التحميل
- انقلاب الرافعة تم خلال هبوب العاصفة والرياح ... أي أن الرياح أو العاصفة كانت هي السبب المباشر لانقلاب الرافعة
- الرافعة كانت متوقفة عن العمل وبنفس الوقت كان البوم مفتوح كما يظهر في الصور بعد انقلابه

والآن لندرس الأسباب الغير مباشرة المتوقعة لانقلاب الرافعة :
- من الواضح تماماُ وبشكل مبسط أن السبب يعود لعدم توازن البوم الأمامي مع الحمل الخلفي ( الحمل الموازن + الجزء الخلفي من الرافعة ) عند محور الرافعة الوسطي الرابط بين الأجزاء المختلفة 
- من خلال هذه الفكرة المبسطة يمكن القول أن دفع الرياح وربما تأرجح الهوك ( بسبب عندم انزاله ) وسرعة الرياح سبب خلل في هذا التوازن
- يمكن بدراسة موقع الرافعة على الطبيعة أيضاً للتأكد من وجود انقطاع في بعض الكبلات الرابطة أو مسامير التثبيت والربط

وهنا نأتي إلى المسؤول عن الحادثة المروعة 
- في مثل هذه الحالة (أهمية المكان وكثرة المستخدمين وتحذيرات الدفاع المدني والأرصاد الجوية ) يجب أن تتخذ كثير من الاجراءات ولعل من أهمها:
1- تنزيل الهوك وربطه بجسم الرافعة
2- تنزيل البوم الرئيسي إلى أسفل نقطة ممكنة
3-ضب الرافعة إلى أقصى درجات الأمان وخاصة أنها ليست بالخدمة
4- بعد تحذير الأرصاد الجوية يجب أن يكون الأوبريتر ( مشغل الرافعة ) موجود ومناوب في رافعته ففي مثل هذه الروافع يوجد كومبيوتر يحدد أي حالة خطرة ويحذر منها عند بدء حدوث أي خطر.

كلنا نتفق أن كل ما يحصل في الدنيا هو بقضاء الله وقدره ولكن هناك أسباب لحصوله والعلم والمعرفة هي تبين لنا هذه الأسباب ومن غير المقبول لمهندس مهما كان مبتدأ ... القول أن هذه الرياح هي السبب خاصة بمثل هذه الروافع العملاقة والمدروسة على الرياح و الأحمال المختلفة وزوايا البوم مع الأثقال الحرجة

شخصياً .. والله أعلم .. المسؤولية تقع بالكامل على المشغل لهذه الرافعة ومسؤولي السلامة في المشروع ويجب محاسبتهم


----------



## علي حسين (15 سبتمبر 2015)

علي حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> تنبيه :
> 
> ...



يظهر في هذا الفيديو تقاطع غير مبرر لعمل الروافع المختلفة ..

اعني ان مناطق الخدمة للروافع المختلفة متداخلة .. وهذا خطأ .

ومن نتائجه - ومع عدم اتباع معايير السلامة - في الظروف القاسية ان يحدث الارباك وينتج عنه اخطاء بشرية عند محاولة تدارك الاخطاء في اللحظات الحرجة ..

في الفيديو اعلاه نلاحظ ان الهوك للرافعة البرتقالية يمكن ان يصل الى الرافعة التي انقلبت في ظل الاضطراب الحاصل في الظروف الجوية القاسية .


----------



## الابن الصغير (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
فى النهاية لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الرياح هى السبب ولكن نستطيع أن نقول أن الرياح جاءت كاشفة لأخطاء الأخرين .


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 سبتمبر 2015)

م عامر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من خلال مشاركات الأخوة الأعزاء والصور والأفكار التي تم طرحها أتصور أنه يمكننا التوافق على ما يلي :
> - الرافعة البرجية هي عبارة عن رافعة قابلة للحركة ويتم تحقيق التوازن للأحمال عبر أوزان خلفية مع الجزء الخلفي من الرافعة الشبكية
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- كلنا نتفق على ما يحصل في الدنيا هو بقضاء الله وقدره
- لكننا لا نتفق معك اي مهندس مبتدئ اوحتى عبقري 
يقول لايمكن للرياح ان تقلب رافعة عملاقة مصممة على الرياح
ولو خالفت شروط وفرضيات التصميم ووضعية وملاحظات
الشركة الصانعة التي تم بموجبها التصميم وتثبيت الرافعة
وكذلك دون الرجوع الى كاتلوك الرافعة الفنية والتأكد على اي كود
وحمولات وسرعة رياح تم التصميم

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا حتى ولو تواجد مهندس مبتدئ مع اللجنة الفنية القضائية
فلا يكتفي بالقول ان الرافعة العملاقة مصممة على الرياح فلا داعي للتدقيق والتأكد والمطابقة

- نعم كثير من الرافعات الجبارة وناطحات السحاب الشامخة- وماحدث في اليابان وغيرها
ازالتهم ودمرتهم الرياح والعواصف بلمحة بصر لسبب ما رغم انهم مصممون على الرياح
وفق اقوى الكودات
- كذلك شخصيا او جماعيا لايحق لأحد توجه التهمة خارج عن اختاصه 
ويعتبر مخالفة خارجة عن موضوع المداخلة ونظام مزاولة مهنة الهندسة
(فكلنا نتفق المتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته)
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ArSam (15 سبتمبر 2015)

عاجل 
صدور نتائج التحقيق في حادثة سقوط الرافعة 
تنفي الشبهة الجنائية
والمقاول يتحمل جزءاً من المسؤولية عن وقوعه. 

هذه النسبة هي التي حاولنا الدوران حولها لتحديدها
وأنها هي التحدي لمن سيكون في لجنة التحقيق

الشكر متواصل لكل المشاركين والمشاهدين
اللهم تقبل الشهداء وسلم وألطف بالجميع
سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
كما ذكر المهندس نور الدين تقرير لجنة التحقيق في حادثة سقوط الرافعة في الحرم قد صدر.
ومن خلال ما اوردته اللجنة يتبين مدى قربنا او بعدنا في التحليل الهندسي لاسباب سقوط الرافعة واتمنى ان يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لفترة حتى يطلع عليه اكبر عدد من المهندسين في جميع اقسام الهندسة لما فيه من عبرة وعظة لنا جميعا فالعمل الهندسي امانه في عنق كل مهندس.
واليكم نص التقرير كما تم نشرة بواسائل الاعلام حتى يكون في ارشيف هذا الموضوع لانه بعد فترة كما يعلم الجميع كثير من المواضيع في الشبكة العنكبوتية يتوقف نشرها :_
المدينة نيوز-
أصدر الديوان الملكي السعودي مساء الثلاثاء ، قراراً بإيقاف تصنيف مجموعة بن لادن ومنعها من المشاركة في المشاريع الجديدة ، وذلك بعد الاطلاع على تقرير لجنة التحقيق في حادثة سقوط الرافعة العملاقة بالحرم المكي الجمعة الماضي.
وقالت وكالة الانباء السعودية "واس" : أن خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك سلمان بن عبد العزيز ، اطلع على تقرير اللجنة المكلفة بالتحقيق بحادثة الحرم ، والتي راح ضحيتها 107 أشخاص وجرح نحو 238 آخرين ، حيث نفى التقرير الشبهة الجنائية ، وقال :
أن السبب الرئيس للحادث هو


تعرض الرافعة لرياح قوية بينما كانت في وضعية خاطئة ،
 وأن وضعية الرافعة تعتبر مخالفة لتعليمات التشغيل المعدة من قبل المصنع حيث يجب انزلها عند هبوب رياح شديدة وعدم ابقاؤها مرفوعة 
.وأضاف تقرير اللجنة : أن الشركة لم تتبع أنظمة السلامة في الأعمال التشغيلية ، 
بالاضافة الى عدم تطبيق مسؤولي السلامة عن تلك الرافعة التعليمات الموجودة بكتيب تشغيلها ،
 وضعف المراقبة من قبل مسؤولي الشركة .


وخلصت اللجنة الى عدة توصيات من أهمها :- 


تحميل المقاول ( مجموعة بن لادن السعودية ) جزءاً من المسؤولية عما حدث لما أشير إليه من أسباب
 وإعادة النظر في عقد ( الاستشاري شركة كانزاس ).-
مراجعة أوضاع جميع الروافع الموجودة بالمشروع والتأكيد على توفير جميع متطلبات واحتياطات الأمان والسلامة فيها .-
إحالة نتائج التحقيق التي توصلت لها اللجنة وكافة ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع إلى هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام ، من أجل التحقيق مع مجموعة بن لادن السعودية.
.من جهته ، أصدر الديوان الملكي السعودي ، استناداً لنتائج التحقيق في القضية :- 


منع سفر جميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة مجموعة بن لادن السعودية وكبار المسؤولين التنفيذيين في المجموعة ، بالاضافة الى كل من لهم صلة بالمشروع ، الى حين الانتهاء من التحقيقات ، وصدور الاحكام القضائية .
- إيقاف تصنيف مجموعة بن لادن السعودية ومنعها من الدخول في أي منافسات أو مشاريع جديدة ، ولا يرفع الإيقاف إلا بعد استكمال التحقيقات .- 
تكليف وزارة المالية والجهات المعنية بشكل عاجل بمراجعة جميع المشاريع الحكومية الحالية التي تنفذها مجموعة بن لادن السعودية ، للتأكد من اتباع أنظمة السلامة والحرص على ذلك. 
.كما أمر خادم الحرمين الشريفين بصرف تعويضات لذوي المتوفين والمصابين بحادثة سقوط رافعة الحرم .، وهي على النحو التالي :-



 صرف مبلغ مليون ريال لذوي كل شهيد توفاه ـ الله سبحانه وتعالى ـ في هذه الحادثة .- 
صرف مبلغ مليون ريال لكل مصاب بإصابة بالغة نتج عنها إعاقة دائمة .
- صرف مبلغ ( خمسمائة ألف ريال ) لكل واحد من المصابين الآخرين .
- استضافة حاجين من عائلة كل متوفي .



المصدر
http://almadenahnews.com/article/411963-السعودية-تكشف-عن-نتائج-التحقيق-في-حادثة-سقوط-الرافعة-بالحرم


----------



## علي حسين (15 سبتمبر 2015)

الملخص لاسباب السقوط حسب تقرير اللجنة

- أن السبب الرئيس للحادث هو تعرض الرافعة لرياح قوية بينما كانت في وضعية خاطئة .

- أن وضعية الرافعة تعتبر مخالفة لتعليمات التشغيل المعدة من قبل المصنع حيث يجب انزالها عند هبوب رياح شديدة وعدم ابقاؤها مرفوعة .

- أن الشركة لم تتبع أنظمة السلامة في الأعمال التشغيلية . 

- عدم تطبيق مسؤولي السلامة عن تلك الرافعة التعليمات الموجودة بكتيب تشغيلها .

- ضعف المراقبة (لمسؤولي السلامة ) من قبل مسؤولي الشركة .

يعني باختصار الجميع من اعلى الهرم الى ادنى مسؤول سيخضع للمساءلة .


----------



## الابن الصغير (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا اعتقد ان التقرير جاء منصفا ولكنه مبالغ فيه


----------



## مهندس سمير (15 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شوقي كبير لكل اعضاء المنتدى .....ولكن بسبب الوضع الصحي وضغط العمل فالدخول للمنتدى من حين لأخر 

اكم جميعا كل الحب والتفدير والاحترام ونلتمس منكم الدعاء لنا بالشفاء 

ان قرار اليوان الملكي هو الفرار الصائب والحكيم بخصوص الشركه المنفذه والتي تنفذ ضارية يعرض الحائط وجود جهاز الاشراف ...احطاء تنفيذيه متلاحفه 

أخرها ما وصلني اليوم فيديو يبين انهيار أخر فوق بعض الحجاج ..وفيديو يبين تسرب المياه داخل الحرم المكي من خلال معلقات الاناره وقد ارسلت الفيديو 

للاخ امين ولم اتمكن من رفعه للمنتدى 

تحياتي للجميع وبارك الله فيكم على وجهات النظر التي قمتم بطرحها 

احترامي للجميع


----------



## علي حسين (15 سبتمبر 2015)

بعيدا عن الحادث او ربما ليس بعيدا عنه !!

ان الاوان للنظر في الشركات المتضخمة والتي اصبحت تستعين بشركات فرعية لتنفيذ الاعمال الانشائية حتى تشكل لها امبراطوريات واصبحت تحتكر الكثير من الاعمال ..

ليست هذه هي المشكلة ..

بل المشكلة هي في عدم قدرتها على المتابعة لتحدث الكثير من الاخطاء .

خاطرة على عجالة .. وليس المقصود شركة ابن لادن لوحدها .. فالكثير من الشركات اخذت وتاخذ حاليا خطها .


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (15 سبتمبر 2015)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> و عليكم السلام : أستاذ رزق، الأخ الابن الصغير،
> الوصلة بين الأرض و الرافعة هي مسند بسيط و هذا يعني أنها محررة في كل درجات الحرية الممكنة في هذا المسند، و بالتالي عند تعرضها لعزم دوران كبير و غير معتاد (أو إلتواء) فإن الرافعة تفقد توازنها بعد أن تحدث لها إزاحة أو دوران عند المسند (القاعدة) و هذه الأخيرة تمنع حدوث إنهيار في العناصر members للرافعة و تبقى في الغالب سليمة مع تصميم الرافعة ككتلة متضامنة (Solidary ) لمقاومة كل القوى المؤثرة (كما قال الزملاء).
> * كل هذا قد يأدي لسقوط الرافعة و انقلابها و ليس انهيارها دون أن يكون هناك تشوهات في العناصر members.
> * أغلب الإحتمالات لا تعفي الخطأ البشري لأنه يمكن تفادي أي حادث إذا ما أخذنا بمعايير السلامة و عوامل الامان و إذا ما أخذنا بالأحوط و الأسلم هو توقيف العمل أثناء النشرات الجوية الخاصة BMS أو حتى في مناسبة مثل الحج التي تقتضي تواجد ملايين البشر في مساحة صغيرة.



السلام عليكم 

أظن ان الرافعة تعرض موقعها "" لرياح رفع"" أدت لإختلال توازنها نحوى جهة أثقال التوازن أي أصبح عزم الرياح المطبق في مركز الرافعة في نفس إتجاه عزم الإستقرار التي تنتجه أثقال التوازن، فأصبحت مجتمعة أكبر من العزم الناتج عن الثقل الذاتي بإعتبارها كانت لا تعمل في ذالك الوقت.

كل الأسباب في هذه الحادثة الأليمة لا تعفي الخطا البشري و قد ذكرت لجنة التحقيق ذالك.

الشكر الجزيل لكل أساتذتنا الذين أثرو هذا الموضوع و لكل الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى و القائمين عليه ، فقط تأسفنا لغياب بعض الأساتذة و الزملاء عن هذا الحدث.

تقرير اللجنة جاء بسيطا و متوقعا و صائبا 

رحم الله الشهداء و الشفاء للجرحى و العبرة للمهندسين و أهل المهنة و السلام.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 سبتمبر 2015)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شوقي كبير لكل اعضاء المنتدى .....ولكن بسبب الوضع الصحي وضغط العمل فالدخول للمنتدى من حين لأخر
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
 تلوح في سماء منتدى المهندسين العرب دوما نجوم براقة 
وكنت ولا زلت احدهم كالنخلة الشامخة تعطي بلا حدود 
فجزيل الشكر نهديك, ورب العرش يحميك, ويشفيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
متابعة للمشاركات السابقة وما نشر في تقرير اللجنة بخصوص


> أن وضعية الرافعة تعتبر مخالفة لتعليمات التشغيل المعدة من قبل المصنع حيث يجب انزلها عند هبوب رياح شديدة وعدم ابقاؤها مرفوعة


اعود لهذه الجزئية من التقرير والتي تم التنويه لها في المشاركات السابقة قبل صدور تقرير اللجنة انه من الاسباب التي ادت لسقوط الرافعة وهي ترك الرافعة luffing jibعلى حالها والاكتفاء برفع jib الى اقصى زاوية في حالة البيات او في حالة وجود راياح في المنطقة ..
وهذا الاجراء والرأي لدى معظم المهندسين في حالة الرياح للرافعة luffing jibوقد كان لي نقاش اليوم مع احد المهندسين العاملين في الابراج في السعودية ان هذا الاجراء هو المتبع في كل المشاريع للرافعات من نوع luffing jib..وتأكيدا لذلك اذا رجعنا لافلام وصور سقوط رافعة الحرم نجد ان هذه الوضعية لكل الرافعات luffing jibالتي كانت مجاورة للحرم وفي منطقة المشروع ...ل
ذا يمكن ان نقول ان ترك الرافعة مرفوعه luffing jibهو الاجراء المعتقد من قبل المهندسين هو الطريقة الصحيحة في حالة الرياح ؟؟ّ!!!.
وهنا الخطأ الذي وقع فيه كثير من المهندسين في مشاريع الابنية من حيث خصائص الرافعات luffing jib فالمستخدم عادة في الابنية النوع Tower crane with luffing jib وهذا النوع يتم تثبيته من ربط الرافعة بقاعدة خرسانة لها القدرة على تحمل الاوزان وعزم الانقلاب في حالة التحميل/عند التشغيل او حمل الرياح/عدم التشغيل .... 
ومثل هذا النوع من الرافعات منتشر في كثير من المشاريع وخصوصا في توسعة الحرم ...والاجراء المتبع لمثل هذه الرافعات هو رفع jib الى اقصى زاوية لتتقليل من عزم الانقلاب في حالة الرياح.

اما النوع الاخر من luffing jib فهو Mobile crane with luffing jib وتكون حركتها اما على عجلات او جنزير ويسمى في هذه الحالة crawler tower crane with luffing jib ويعتمد في ثباتة او توازنة على وزن قاعدة الرافعة واثقال التوازان التي يتم تركيبها على جسم الرافعة او مرتبطة به بالاضافة لوضعية الارجل( اي ليس لها قاعدة خرسانية ولا يتم ربطها بالقاعدة الخرسانة ان تم تنفيذ قاعدة خرسانة اسفل منها) .
وهو يستخدم عادة في المنشات الصناعية او تركيب مراوح توليد الكهرباء او سارية العلم اي انها تعمل عادة في المناطق المفتوحة open area او تستخدم للتحميل بشكل مؤقت (رفع الشلرات على سطح الابنية ، تنزيل الحمولات الكبيرة او رفعها....)
والاجراء المتبع في حالة الرياح هو تنزيل main boom & jib لمستوي الارض ...وهذا ممكن وليس به مشكلة لان معظم عملها هو في المناطق المفتوحة... 
واتوقع ان الخلط لدى المهندسين حصل في :-

 عدم التفريق بين نوعي luffing jib في الاجراء المتبع في حالة الرياح كما تم توضيحة سابقا.
وجود صعوبة او عدم امكانية تنزيل main boom & jib على الارض او لادنى مستوى بسبب ان الرافعة موجودة بين الابنية وليس هناك مساحة لتنزيل main boom & jib الى مستوى الارض (من الناحية العملية) لذلك كان القرار برفع jib الى اعلى زاوية مما وضع الرافعة في حالة حرجة عند تعرضها للرياح(حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعه ...ولكن هل تم اخذ ان موقع الرافعة بين الابنية حسب هذه الحالة الخاصة؟؟!!)


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> متابعة للمشاركات السابقة وما نشر في تقرير اللجنة بخصوص
> 
> اعود لهذه الجزئية من التقرير والتي تم التنويه لها في المشاركات السابقة قبل صدور تقرير اللجنة انه من الاسباب التي ادت لسقوط الرافعة وهي ترك الرافعة luffing jibعلى حالها والاكتفاء برفع jib الى اقصى زاوية في حالة البيات او في حالة وجود راياح في المنطقة ..
> ...



 - اذا عدنا الى كودات التصميم والعرف الهندسي
- اظن هذا الخطأ مردود على الشركة الصانعة
وتصميم الرافعة على الرياح ناقص ولا يوجد تبرير له
في اي كود ولا يمكن قبوله اشائيا وتعريض حياة وارواح المواطنين
الى الخطر يجب ان يحقق جميع شروط الأمان وحالات تواجد الرافعة 
وظروف المناخ والعواصف وغيرها

- التصميم يجب ان يوافق جميع حالات وضعيات الرافعة في حال
التشغيل او الراحة او رفع او تنزيل main boom & jib 

 - لايحتاج الامر سوى اعادة دراسة الرياح على كامل ارتفاع الرافعة
ولكل الوضعيات وزيادة ابعاد القاعدة اسوة بتصميم الأبنية االبرجية

- نعم نحن مع اللجنة الفنية بأن الرياح هي السبب باهمال ملاحظات الشركة
الصانعة .
- لكن هل تأكدت اللجنة الفنية من توافق ملاحظة تصميم الرافعة مع الكودات
والقوانين الناظمة ومراعاة شروط السلامة العامة حيال هذه الملاحظات وقانونيتها
- الا يجب ان تكون الرافعة أمنة ومتوازنة وتحقق شروط كودات التصميم
والسلامة العامة للمواطنين وحتى لو تم عدم تطبيق الملاحظات او نسيانها؟؟

- نحن وفق الكودات الهندسية مع ايقاف هذا النوع من الرافعات عن العمل
حتى تقديم دراسة كاملة تحقق توازن الرافعة لجميع حالات التحميل
والتشغيل ووضعيات الأجزاء المتحركة ولجميع اشكال الرياح وشدة العواصف

- الكودات صريحة وواضحة لا يمكن قبول او حتى وضع
ملا حظات على المخططات او الأليات تغني عن تطبيق الدراسة اللازمة لتوازن وأمان المنشأ
وتعريض حياة وممتلكات المواطنين للخطر والهلاك.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ArSam (16 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
هذا لبيان الأنواع 






​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 سبتمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - اذا عدنا الى كودات التصميم والعرف الهندسي
> - اظن هذا الخطأ مردود على الشركة الصانعة
> وتصميم الرافعة على الرياح ناقص ولا يوجد تبرير له
> في اي كود ولا يمكن قبوله اشائيا وتعريض حياة وارواح المواطنين
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم متابعتكم للموضوع .
بخصوص تصميم الرافعات على تحمل الرياح تختلف بحسب نوعيتها ومكانها

الرافعات ذات القاعدة الخرسانة على الارض onshore تصمم على سرعة رياح 36م/ ثانية اي بحدود 130 كم/ ساعة وتزداد هذه السرعة اذا كان ارتفاع الرافعة اكثر من 100م الى سرعة 46م/ثا اي 165 كم/ساعه او حسب خارطة الرياح للمنطقة wind speed map
الرافعات ذات القاعدة الخرسانة في البحر offshore تصمم على سرعة رياح 44م/ثانية اي بحدود 160 كم/ساعة او حسب خارطة الرياح للمنطقة wind speed map
الرفعات المتحركة على عجلات او جنزير wheeled crane or Crawler crane فيتم تصميم على سرعة رياح التي يسمح بالعمل بها These are typically 14m/s (50 km/hr) for mobile cranes, )
The important point here is that most wheeled and crawler mobile cranes are not designed with an out of service wind speed greater than their in-service limit. They are designed on the assumption that their jibs will be lowered when the wind speed rises above the specified limit. This point is sometimes not appreciated and it is not uncommon to see mobile crane jibs, particularly those of crawler cranes, permanently in the air on a site. Indeed, crawler cranes are often working in a position where it is not possible to lower the jib without travelling the crane some distance to a clear area of the site. This lack of appreciation of the need to lower jibs when a 
mobile crane is out of service has caused several spectacular failures.
​وللمزيد
اليكم هذا الفيديو يبين تعرض الرافعة Fixed tower crane والاجراء الذي تم اتباعه لتفادي اثر الرياح على الرافعة


السماح jib بحركة الدوران عند تعرضة للرياح
تثبيت الخطاف(الهوك) في اقرب منطنقة main frame وبشكل ملاصق ل jib بحث لا يسمح له بالتأرجح
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7TLOXS8cCA


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم متابعتكم للموضوع .
> بخصوص تصميم الرافعات على تحمل الرياح تختلف بحسب نوعيتها ومكانها
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
- مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
كل نوع من الرافعات يصمم على سرعة رياح معينة تطابق سرعة
وشدة الرياح مناطق العمل وتواجد الرافعة
- لكن بعض الشركات الجشعة لا تصمم على هذه السرعات من الرياح
او لا تتقيد في تطابق مناطق الرياح مع شدة رياح التصميم في حال عدم تواجد 
رقيب او كود مفروض

- لكن لا يجوز التصميم على نصف ارتفاع الرافعة او على
وضع معين وكتابة ملاحظة مهما كانت الحجج والتبريرات

- كتابة ملاحظة في كتالوك الرافعة نسيانها او عدم التقيد بها
تودي بحياة مئات المواطنين لا يبررها اي كود هندسي 
ولا اي قاض عادل ولا تعفي من مسؤولية تصميم رياح لكامل الرافعة

- ما ذنب سائق الرافعة اوالمراقب الفني اذا كل الرافعات المجاورة
ترفع main boom & jib الى السماء ولماذا على هذه الرافعة العملاقة
ان تنزله وماذا اذا حصل عطل اثناء التشغيل وهبت عاصفة قوية
ولم يستطع السائق انزال الساق العلوية 

- لذلك غير تصميم كامل للرياح وأمن مع عوامل امان من 1.5 -2
ومطابق للكودات فهو مخالف ولا يجوز استثماره في ساحات
مأهولة بالسكان

- طبعا انا لا ادافع عن شركة المقاولة ويمكن الرافعة ملك لنفس
الشركة لكن عن( الغلبة من السائقين والعمال والفنيين الدراويش)
و الشركة الصانعة يجب ان تتحمل جزء من المسؤولية

- حيث لو كانت الرافعة مصممة اصولا على مقاومة الرياح
اسوة بأخواتها الرافعات المجاورة لما سقطت وهوت وحصدت
ارواح الأبرياء

- فما الذي يمنع من اعادة النظر والدراسة وتأهيل
قاعدة الرافعة لمقاومة كامل عناصر وارتفاع الرافعة

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ArSam (17 سبتمبر 2015)

كلام جميل لكما إخواني الفاضلين
مهندس رزق ود. يوسف
فيما تكلمتم كليكما بما يخص سرعة الرياح 
سواء من تحديدها بالقيمة القليلة 
(ان صحت تحديدا عن الشركة المصنعة لهذه المعدة)
او من حيث المسؤولية في سوء الإستخدام وحدود ذلك و..

إلا انه يوجد هنا استدراك وهو كما يلي:

١- ألا يعني ذلك أن طبيعة الرافعة في طريقة التثبيت 
و طريقة الحركة اثناء الإستعمال 
تعطيها تصنيفاً رياحي مخصص ونمط تشغيلي مختلف؟

٢- نرى في كثير من مطويات التعريف (كتالوجات) الخاصة بالرافعة المنهارة 
وضعيات تحميل مختلفة لكتل التوازن وهي بكميات أضخم وبكثير مع حبال شد كثيفة 
وتوضع ايضا خلف الرافعة وشكلها على الارض *وهذا كله مغاير* للوضعية التي تلبست بها 
هذه الرافعة الرابضة في ساحة الحرم قبيل الإنهيار. 

٣- لا نشك في ان السرعة التصميمية يجب ان تتناسب مع ارتفاع رأس الرافعة 
والأثقال المتعامل معها في أي وضعية تسمح بها الشركة المصممة 
ويجب ان يتطابق ذلك مع كتل التوازن 
وهذا يعني وجود دليل تشغيلي محدداً فيه حدود الأمان لكل تهيئة مع ظروفها 
سواء كتل توازن او تنكيس رأس السارية أو إرخاء حبال 
أو إرساء خطاف أو محدودية أوزان الخ... 

٤- في نهاية المطاف مشغل وقائد المعدة 
هو من سيستعمل هذه المعدة وعلى مسؤوليته 
ووفقا لتعليمات المُصنع (بضم الميم) 
وفي كافة ظروف العمل التي يجب ان تنطبق عليها تعليمات الأمان،،،،

فالسفينة المصممة على تحمل امواج ورياح ذات سرعة ١٨٠ كم/س 
اذا ركنها رُبَّانُها في المرسى دون ان يحرر أشرعتها 
ولا أن يربط عقالها في مرساها،،،،،،
حتما ستقتادها وتسحبها امواج ورياح سرعتها ٤٠ كم/س 
نحو الهلاك في بُطُون البحار وهذا نوع من الجنون،،،

سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
الشكر لكم مهندس نور الدين والدكتور المهندس يوسف على هذا المناقشات والتي تدفعني للبحث والقراءة من جديد وتطوير التفكير في طريقة هذه المسألة .


> ١- ألا يعني ذلك أن طبيعة الرافعة في طريقة التثبيت
> و طريقة الحركة اثناء الإستعمال
> تعطيها تصنيفاً رياحي مخصص ونمط تشغيلي مختلف؟


هذا الرأي صحيح جدا ولا اختلف معه وقد تم التنوية له سابقا عند التحدث عن انواع الرافعات ...وان هذا النوع من الرافعات crawler crane with luffing jib يستخدم للتحميل والتنزيل لفترة عمل قصير او في مناطق مفتوحة open area .
ومن هنا فان اختيار مثل هذه النوعية من الرافعات في منطقة الحرم وفي ظل ظروف التشغيل الغير معتادة كان يتطلب التفكير في نوع اخر من الرافعات او ان يكون لها تصميم خاص في مقاومة الرياح ....وكذلك الاستفادة من ميزة هذه الرافعة من خلال ربط عملها وحركتها والظروف المحيطة الكترونيا مع مركز تحكم لدى الشركة الصانعه او مركز مراقبة اخر لانه كما هو معلوم ليس لكل شخص صلاحية الدخول للعاصمة المقدسة فهذا النوع من الرافعات يكون عددة قليل جدا وظروف التشغل كما تم ذكره مختلفة لما هو معتاد وبالتالى كان يمكن تجنب هذه مشكلة السقوط.


> ٢- نرى في كثير من مطويات التعريف (كتالوجات) الخاصة بالرافعة المنهارة
> وضعيات تحميل مختلفة لكتل التوازن وهي بكميات أضخم وبكثير مع حبال شد كثيفة
> وتوضع ايضا خلف الرافعة وشكلها على الارض *وهذا كله مغاير* للوضعية التي تلبست بها
> هذه الرافعة الرابضة في ساحة الحرم قبيل الإنهيار.


الحل كان بربط جهاز التحكم والشاشات والحساسات وكمرات المراقبة في الرافعة بمركز تحكم لدى الشركة الصانعة او مركز مراقبة مختص بذلك وهذه الميزة متوفرة في هذه الرافعةLIDAT من خلال الربط بشكبة الانترنت او الاقمار الصناعية.*وبالتالي كان يمكن تقليل عبء المسؤولية عن كادر التشغيل والمقاول والاستشاري في هذه المسؤولية الاكبر من قدرتهم.واليكم هذا الفلم يشرح ذلك*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SiztJjfzPc


> ٣- لا نشك في ان السرعة التصميمية يجب ان تتناسب مع ارتفاع رأس الرافعة
> والأثقال المتعامل معها في أي وضعية تسمح بها الشركة المصممة
> ويجب ان يتطابق ذلك مع كتل التوازن
> وهذا يعني وجود دليل تشغيلي محدداً فيه حدود الأمان لكل تهيئة مع ظروفها
> ...


الدليل التشغليلي موجود ولكن بأي لغة وكمية الاووراق التي فية ...؟؟ ومن هو المسؤال عن متابعة تعليمات الكتالوج ؟.
لقد كان من الافضل ان يتم عقد دورات لذوي الاختصاص والمسؤولية عن تشغيل الرافعة وشرح المواصفات والاجراءات المتعبة في حالات التشغيل او الطوارئ ... وان يتم عمل تجارب وتدريبات على مثل هذه الاجراءات وطريقة تصرف الكادر في هذه الحالة simulation كما يتم بالنسبة للطيارين 
وعادة ما يتم وضع تسلسل الاجراءات المتبعة بالصور على مخططات لتوضح الاجراءات المتبعة في حالة التشغيل والطوارئ.


> في نهاية المطاف مشغل وقائد المعدة
> هو من سيستعمل هذه المعدة وعلى مسؤوليته
> ووفقا لتعليمات المُصنع (بضم الميم)
> وفي كافة ظروف العمل التي يجب ان تنطبق عليها تعليمات الأمان،،،،
> ...


اتفق معك بذلك ولكن الاختلاف بين الحالتين كبير فربان السفينة يكون قد درس وتدرب وتدرج في المناصب ولديه مساعدين ... اما مشغلي الرافعات فليس لديهم مثل هذه الفرص.

ومن خلال ما نشر في وسائل الاعلام ومن تقرير اللجنة المشكلة بالتحقيق يبدو ان الكادر المسؤول عن تشغيل الرافعة ومتابعتها (مقاول ، مشغل، استشاري ، سلامه عامه) لم يكن لديهم ادنى معرفة او تدريب على الاجراءات المتبعة في حالة الطوارئ حسب كتالوجات ومتطلبات الشركة المصنعة والتي ربما اخلت مسؤوليتها عن الحادث من خلال الادعاء بان الاجراءات التي تم اتباعها في حالة الطوارئ لم تكن متوافقة مع كتالوجات الشركة المصنعه ...؟؟؟!!!
ويبرز السؤال هنا ..هل كانت هذه التعليمات متوافقة لمكان وظروف تشغيل الرافعة ، وهل تم تدريبهم على هذه الاجراءات والتاكد من فهمهم ومعرفتهم لكل هذه الاجراءات من خلال التدريب العملي على هذه الاجراءات ووضعهم في ظروف طارئة ...؟؟
ام ان الذي تم هو تغطية ورقية لمتطلبات العقد ...دون الادراك والفهم الحقيقي للاجراءات المطلوبة على ارض الواقع لمثل هذه الظروف؟؟!!!
فالحوادث تحدث نتيجة لسلسلة من الاخطاء المتراكمة وهذا واضح في حادثة سقوط الرافعة في الحرم .


----------



## الابن الصغير (17 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كنا فى السابق قبل ظهور التقرير نبحث عن اسباب انهيار الرافعه ومن خلال المشاركات القيمة تم فرض اسباب كثيرة وتفسيرها علميا وبعد ظهور التقرير تبين ان سبب انهيار الرافعه تم التطرق له فى المشاركات القيمة التى ابداها كبار المهندسيين وكان السبب ان الرافعه كانت بوضعية خاطءة اثناء توقفها عن العمل مما ادى الى انهيارها.
الان ارى فى كل المشاركات التى عقبت ظهور التقرير هو البحث عن من هو المخطا والمتسبب فى هذه الحادثه وعلى من نلوم وعلى من نلقى التهمه فالكل لام من لام واتهم من اتهم و ارى ان هناك اراء تلقى اللوم فى الاساس على الشركة المصنعه وهناك من يلقى اللوم على الشركة المنفذه للمشروع.
انا انضم الى الاراء التى لامت الشركة المنفذه للمشروع وتحميلها كامل المسؤلية هى وجهاز الاشراف التى كان يشرف عليها وجميع الاجهزه التى لها علاقه بالمشروع فكل منهم مسؤول فى حدود اختصاصاته ومهامه وواجباته سواء كانت تنفيذية او ادارية فكل منهم مسؤول ويجب محاسباتهم.
كما ابرىء الشركة المصممة للرافعه تبرءة الذءب من دم ابن يعقوب واوجه لها كل الشكر والتقدير والمحبه والعزه على احترامهم والتزامهم وايمانهم بالمنهج العلمى فى التخطيط والتصميم فها هم شعوب تحترم العلم والعلماء واستغلوا العلم فى كيفية ايجاد حلول لمشاكلهم وتوفير اموالهم واستغلالها فى امور اخرى ترقيهم وتاخذ بيدهم الى الامام فمشكلتنا اننا ننظر الى هؤلاء العظماء كما ننظر الى انفسنا وننظر لتخطيطهم وتصميماتهم كماننظر الى تخطيطنا وتصميمنا لقد اخطا من ظن هذا منا هيهات هيهات .
ليست مشكلتهم اننا لم نلتزم بتعليماتهم ولكنها مشكلتنا.
فالمصمم يصمم والمنفذ ينفذ.
شكرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 سبتمبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنا فى السابق قبل ظهور التقرير نبحث عن اسباب انهيار الرافعه ومن خلال المشاركات القيمة تم فرض اسباب كثيرة وتفسيرها علميا وبعد ظهور التقرير تبين ان سبب انهيار الرافعه تم التطرق له فى المشاركات القيمة التى ابداها كبار المهندسيين وكان السبب ان الرافعه كانت بوضعية خاطءة اثناء توقفها عن العمل مما ادى الى انهيارها.
> الان ارى فى كل المشاركات التى عقبت ظهور التقرير هو البحث عن من هو المخطا والمتسبب فى هذه الحادثه وعلى من نلوم وعلى من نلقى التهمه فالكل لام من لام واتهم من اتهم و ارى ان هناك اراء تلقى اللوم فى الاساس على الشركة المصنعه وهناك من يلقى اللوم على الشركة المنفذه للمشروع.
> انا انضم الى الاراء التى لامت الشركة المنفذه للمشروع وتحميلها كامل المسؤلية هى وجهاز الاشراف التى كان يشرف عليها وجميع الاجهزه التى لها علاقه بالمشروع فكل منهم مسؤول فى حدود اختصاصاته ومهامه وواجباته سواء كانت تنفيذية او ادارية فكل منهم مسؤول ويجب محاسباتهم.
> ...



السلام عليكم ولجميع الزملاء الذين شاركوا او سيشاركون
في اغناء هذا الصرح الهندسي

- لا نتفق معك ابدا وغيرك في هذا والمداخلة خارجة عن التحليل والسياق الهندسي
ولا يهمنا محاسبة احد او اتهام احد حيث ليس من اختصاصنا
وخارج عن الموضوع .

- لكن بعد ظهور التقرير وبيان الأسباب:
اشارت الشركة الصانعة وبغض النظر عن الجنسية ان كانت عربية او اجنبية
ان اسباب انهيار الرافعة والمسبب الرئيسي هو الرياح
وان الرافعة غير مصممة على كامل ارتفاعها لمقاومة الرياح والعواصف 
الا في حال وضعيات خاصة وتراتيب خاصة من تثبيت القاعدة
وطي الساعد العلوي وهذا كله موجود في كاتا لوك التشغيل

- من مداخلات الزملاء
وماء جاء في المداخلات بعد صدور قرار اللجنة الفني
يتعلق بهذا الموضوع الفني الهندسي البحت والذي يهم معظم المهندسين الانشائين
حيث وفق خبرتهم ومزاولتهم في تصميم الأبنية والأليات التي تقوم
بأعمال البناء والبنى التحتية وتعمل في ساحات وأمكنة مكتظة بالمواطنين
- اليس من المفروض من هذه الأليات والرافعات ان تكون أمنة ومتوازنة
ومصمة كاملة على الرياح والعواصف ومتوافقة مع الكودات الهندسية
في ما جاء في بند تصميم الرياح وغيرها الذي يحفظ حياة وسلامة المواطنين
وأن ملاحظات التشغيل توضع لزيادة الامان وتحسين الأداء
ولا تمنع من عدم التصميم الكامل واللازم للحفاظ على ارواح وممتلكات المواطنين
هيث هو الهم الأول الذي يتواجد من اجله ويعمل المهندسين

- لا نتفق ابدا مع قول احد خارج عن العرف الهندسي
يقول لاداعي لتطبيق شروط اللأمان وما جاء في الكودات الهندسية الناظمة للتصميم
وتحقيق الأمان في الحفاظ على ارواح وممتلكات المواطنين حتى لوكانت الألة اوالرافعة مخالفة لكودات البلد لكنها صنعت في بلد اجنبي امريكا او الصين هذا البلديشجع العلم والعلماء ويعطي جوائز اوسكار..
فأين منه اي بلد عربي!!! وأي شركة تنفيذ!!!


----------



## ArSam (17 سبتمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر لكم مهندس نور الدين والدكتور المهندس يوسف على هذا المناقشات والتي تدفعني للبحث والقراءة من جديد وتطوير التفكير في طريقة هذه المسألة .
> ---------
> هذا الرأي صحيح جدا ولا اختلف معه وقد تم التنوية له سابقا عند التحدث عن انواع الرافعات ...وان هذا النوع من الرافعات crawler crane with luffing jib يستخدم للتحميل والتنزيل لفترة عمل قصير او في مناطق مفتوحة open area .
> ...



أشكركم اخي رزق
اليكم هنا الاستنتاجات من المناقشة السابقة كملخص
تتضمن ما طرحته شخصيا من أسألة تقريرية :

1- الرافعة التي انهارت هي مخصصة للإستعمال الآني او المؤقت او قصير الأجل، 
وما كتل التوازن المحدودة التي تثبت على ظهرها قبل الإنهيار إلا دليلا على ذلك، 
ويمكن زيادة هذه الكتل في ترتيب ثاني على الأرض كما شاهدنا هذا في الكتالوجات 
لتسمح للرافعة بالبقاء مرتكزة في مكانها زمنا أطول وليتناسب ذلك أكثر مع طبيعة عملها هنا في الحرم ،، فهذا مطلوب لزيادة عامل الأمان لمواجهة الظروف التي ستمتد على فترة زمان طويلة. 
وأتوقع ان هذا فيما اذا اتخذ يعفينا من التفكير في نوع آخر من الرافعات لنفس الموقع. 

فكرة استخدام شاشات لمراقبة الأمان عن بعد جيدة، حتى وممكن تطبيقها محلياً من قبل المقاول نفسه. 
وهذه الفكرة لا تقوم إلا على تواجد فكر هندسي مبدع، وفكرة التوفير مدفونة. 

2- إذاً استعملت الرافعة في طبيعة عمل طويل الأجل وهذا مخالفة لما صممت له (قصير الأجل)،

3- انخفاض المستوى التعليمي (او جهل) لدى طاقم ادارة الرافعة والمشرفين عليهم للتمييز بين الاستعمالين أدى الى استمرار استعمالها الخاطئ لحين مفاجأة الرياح وكشفت المستور. 

4- مشغلي الرافعات لديهم فرص مفتوحة إذا منع توظيفهم دون توفر متطلبات لخبرات على هكذا معدات بقوانين صارمة وواضحة ومحددة من قبل جهات متعدد على مستويات متنوعة سواء بلدية وقانونوية وتعليمية وهندسية وتعاقدية ونقابية والخ..

5- ان العمالة الأجنبية التي تتصف بعدم الإستقرار وتقلب النوعيات والاسعار وصعوبة تدقيقها او ندرة توفر الكفاءات كما وتدخل السوق السوداء بتأثيرات سلبية في الموضوع بالإضافة الى طمع وجشع التنفيذ السريع للربح السريع مع غياب التنظيمات الصارمة والمتابعات الدورية من جهات معينة ، كل ذلك في توقعي ايضا يشكل فجوة يحتاج حلها الى مشاركات بناءة مركبة ضمن خطط طموحة على المدى الطويل. 

كثيراً ما يمر تحت أيدينا وفي مجالنا أوراق اعتماد لخبرات في مشروع ما جديد لتدقيقها وقبولها نضطر الى قبول حد أدنى قليلا مما هو مطلوب لعدم توفر بدائل، هذا من الناحية الفنية فما بالك من الناحية التي تخص خبرات السلامة؟؟؟

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ArSam (17 سبتمبر 2015)

بعض الدروس المستفادة 
من حادثة إنهيار رافعة الحرم

​بعد النقاش البناء والقيم الذي تم آنفاً في بحث سبب الانهيار 
من المفيد ان يتجه الحوار الى استباط خطوات بناءة باستخلاص العبر 
وتحديد الخلاصة والدروس التي يستفاد منها من هذه الحادثة الأليمة، 
واتوقع ان هذه العبر هي متنوعة وكثيرة من المفيد تحديدها، 
وبسبب تشعبها لعدة محاور وتنوعها 
منها مثلا المستويات التالية 
المعدة، الموقع، طاقم التشغيل، طاقم الإشراف، 
طاقم الأمن الصناعي، المقاول، الهيئات العامة، الخ...

و اقترح المشاركة في هذا التوجه ضمن اي محور يتم اختياره 

وسأطرح هنا بعض من العبر كمدخل للموضوع يشجع الزملاء
اصحاب الخبرة في الأمن المهني بالمتابعة 
وهذه هنا احد المحاور 
وهو ما يخص تشغيل الرافعة 

من الدروس المستفادة 
بما يخص مهنة تشغيل الرافعة والصيانة:

1- عدم الإستهانة بمهنة أو وظيفة مشغل او مشرف تشغيل آليات الروافع ففيها مسؤوليات وأمانة و تكاليف ذات عمق كبير في المجتمع وبالتالي يلزم الإهتمام بمستواها التعليمي والمعاشي ورصد المكافئات المالية المجزية لمن يقوم بهذه الوظيفة. 
2- إيجاد برامج تعليمية وتدريبية ومهنية ذات مستوى علمي راقي لمن سيدخل سلك هذه الوظيفة، في معاهد التعليم والتدريب الصناعية. 

3- إدخال هذه الوظيفة ضمن المستويات العلمية المصنفة بما يقارب مستوى مهندس تشغيل معدات وصيانتها، لتصبح مهنة معرفة و ذات هوية ومسمى بين المجتمع المهني الهندسي. 

4- عدم قبول اي مشغل إلا بعد إنهاءه مستويات الثانوية العامة وإجتيازه إختبارات مخصصة أو تخرجه من معاهد متخصصة في تشغيل المعدات الإنشائية بشهادة رسمية ثم بعد ذلك إجتيازه دورة تخصصية للمعدة ذاتها التي سيعمل عليها وان تكون هذه الدورة تنجز تحت إشراف الشركة الصانعة وان يكون جزءاً منها في ظروف الموقع.

5- في حالة تواجد أكثر من معدتين في الموقع إجبار المقاول أو المتعهد على تعيين مهندس تشغيل مشرف بدرجة بكالوريوس تخصص صناعي أو ميكانيكي مهمته متابعة أداء برامج هذه المعدات أداءً وتشغيلاً وسلامة وصيانة في الموقع، وأن ينص على هذا كشرط أساسي في عقود مشاريع الدولة أو و العمارات العالية وتحديد ذلك بقانون عمل ينص على ذلك ويُحدد اما بقيمة ميزانية المشروع او ارتفاع البناء او نوعية المشروع، وألا يزيد عدد المعدات للمهندس المشرف الواحد في الموقع الواحد عن ثلاث معدات وإذا زادت فيفرغ مهندس ثاني وهكذا.

6- الإنتباه الى حالة العمالة الغير مصنفة او المتنقلة وترشيد وضعها بشكل مفيد، والاعتماد على عمالة محلية مدربة تجتاز امتحانات مهنية يتدخل فيها الشركة الصانعة ويمنح شهادة قيادة وخبرة تحدد بعدد ساعات التشغيل.

7- النص في عقود المقاولة على إلزام المقاول بتواجد برامج أمن وسلامة تفصيلي لإدارة وتشغيل كافة المعدات الميكانيكية التي ستعمل داخل الموقع وعليه تقديم هذه البرامج للإعتماد من قبل جهاز الإشراف. 

8- إجبار إدارة طاقم الإشراف الهندسي (أو من ينوب عنه أو ممثله) بمسؤولية متابعة برامج السلامة التشغيلية تدقيقاً ومراجعة واعتماداً. 

ارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

_*اشتراطات السلامة العامة لكل انواع الرافعات وملاحظات التشغيل العادية (والتوازنية الستاتيكية)
The Safe Operation of Cranes
*_ 
احتياطات السلامة العامة وقواعد التشغيل واستثمار الرافعات
وشروط عملها اثناء التحميل وعند الراحة
- واشتراطات مقاومة الرياح والعواصف وطرق حماية الرافعات
اللازمة خلال الرياح والعواصف ولكل انواع الرافعات الثابتة والمتحركة
- مواصفات ومؤهلات فريق التشغيل- وجهاز الاشراف والمرافبة
وتطبيق ملاحظات الشركة الصانعة وما يتوجب ان يتواجد
في كتالوك الشركة الصانعة من ملاحظات طرق تشغيل عادية هدروليكة
يمكن للسائق مزوالتها يدويا
وبين تواجد ملاحظات ليست تشغيل بل ستاتيك واتزان لجسم الرافعة
اثناء التحميل وخلال هبوب الرياح والعواصف تؤثر على توازن الرافعة
وخاصة اثناء الرياح وحدوت الاهتزاز وعدم التوزان والذي يؤدي الى سقوط الرافعة
لذلك تنفيذه لا يجب ان يعتمد على تصرفات السائق يدويا

- يجب تواجد جهاز ألي او حاسب مبرمج يوكل اليه بقيادة الرافعة والقيام
بتعديلات اجزاء الرافعة من الضم اولرفع الى التخلص من الوزن الاضافي الزائد
واعادة معادلة التوازن بين قوة الرياح و ازرعة جسم الرافعة

- ما يفهم منه في الرافعات العملاقة والتي يتطلب منها مقاومة الرياح والعواصف
والتي يتطلب من اجنحتها وسواعدها التنزيل او الرفع او تخفيف الأوزان الاضافية
او التخلص من حمولات حية اثناء الرياح او الزلازل ولتأمين التوازن وعدم السقوط
واحداث الضرر في الأماكن المكتظة في السكان
يجب تواجد سائق الي مبرمج ليقوم بهذه المهمات الصعبية

- وبعض الكودات الهندسية في التصنيع تتطلب ذلك الشرط ولا تقبل
ملاحظات تشغيل تؤثر على اتزان وثبات الرافعة سقوطها خطر على سلامة المواطنين
ان يقوم بها سائق الرافعة يدويا

الفايل

Download tamesis-manuals-safe-operation-of-cranes.pdf at #*4shared* - http://www.4shared.com/office/rl2_ISSXce/tamesis-manuals-safe-operation.html … via @*4shared*

http://up.harajgulf.com/do.php?id=208847
تحياتي
_*The Safe Operation of Cranes**
**
This document follows the requirements of the British Standard BS 7121 series.*_*

Contents Page
INTRODUCTION 1
1. MANAGEMENT OF LIFTING OPERATIONS 2
1.1 Management Responsibilities 2
1.2 Safe Systems of Work 2
1.3 Establishing the Organisation 2
2. PERSONNEL AND THEIR DUTIES 4
2.1 Introduction 4
2.2 Project Manager 4
2.3 Appointed Person 4
2.4 Crane Supervisor 5
2.5 Crane Co-Ordinator 6
2.6 Operators 6
2.7 Slinger/Signallers 7
2.8 Fitters/Erectors 7
3. PLANNING OF LIFTING OPERATIONS 8
3.1 Tender Planning 8
3.2 Project Planning 8
3.3 Lift Planning 8
3.4 Contractual Considerations 10
3.5 Selection of Cranes 10
3.6 Siting of Cranes 11
3.7 Safe Working Load 11
3.8 Grabbing, Demolition and Piling Operations 12
3.9 Operating in High Winds 12
3.10 Multiple Crane lifting Operations 13
4. SPECIALIST LIFTING 14
4.1 Raising or Lowering Personnel (Man Riding) 14
4.2 Vacuum Lifting Devices 15
4.3 Magnetic Lifting Devices 16
4.4 Deep Shaft Working 16
5. CRANES (Other than Tower Cranes) 17
5.1 Site Based Mobile and Crawler Cranes 17
5.2 Visiting Mobiles 18
5.3 Excavators 18
5.4 Forklifts and Telescopic Handlers 19
5.5 Lorry Loaders 20
5.6 Beam and Trestle Hoists 21
5.7 “TAG” Jib Cranes & Mini Tower Cranes 21
5.8 Other Types of Crane 21
5.9 Operators of Hired Cranes 226. TOWER CRANES 23
6.1 Introduction 23
6.2 Appointments 23
6.3 Tower Crane Planning Procedure 23
6.4 Foundation Design 25
6.5 Foundation Design Check 27
6.6 Foundation Design Review 28
6.7 Ties 28
6.8 Installation 28
6.9 Operation 30
6.10 Inspection and Testing 33
6.11 Operator Access/Egress 35
6.12 Gotcha Rescue Kit 35
7. INSPECTION, TESTING AND MAINTENANCE 36
7.1 Introduction 36
7.2 Daily Checks 36
7.3 Weekly Inspections 36
7.4 Maintenance 36
7.5 Thorough Examinations 36
7.6 Testing 36
7.7 Examination Schemes 37
7.8 Hired Mobile Cranes 37
7.9 Competent Person 37
8. RADIOS 

*
*




*
*




*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا التحليل للحادث.


----------



## م عامر (19 سبتمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> - كلنا نتفق على ما يحصل في الدنيا هو بقضاء الله وقدره
> - لكننا لا نتفق معك اي مهندس مبتدئ اوحتى عبقري
> يقول لايمكن للرياح ان تقلب رافعة عملاقة مصممة على الرياح
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالاشارة إلى ردكم 
- أظن أنك لم تقرأ ما كتبت بتأني واسمح لي أن أذكرك به :"

" _ ومن غير المقبول لمهندس مهما كان مبتدأ ... القول أن هذه الرياح هي السبب خاصة بمثل هذه الروافع العملاقة والمدروسة على الرياح و الأحمال المختلفة وزوايا البوم مع الأثقال الحرجة"_​وبالتالي أن لم أقل " ولو خالفت شروط وفرضيات التصميم ووضعية وملاحظات
الشركة الصانعة التي تم بموجبها التصميم وتثبيت الرافعة
وكذلك دون الرجوع الى كاتلوك الرافعة الفنية والتأكد على اي كود
وحمولات وسرعة رياح تم التصميم"​ولكن لابد من التدقيق ودراسة الرافعة والدراسة على الرياح وسبب سقوطها ... وأنا في ردي رجحت ( حسب رأيي الشخصي ) أن يكون السبب هو تقصير المشغل لهذه الرافعة باتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة والمطلوبة بكود التشغيل واجراءات السلامة لأن من غير المنطقي أن تطيح رياح سرعتها 60-90كم /ساعة بمثل هذه الرافعة العملاقة فيما لو تم اتخاذ إجراءات الأمان واتباع تعليمات الشركة الصانعة لها

الآن بخصوص خاتمة ردك 

" كذلك شخصيا او جماعيا لايحق لأحد توجه التهمة خارج عن اختاصه ( أتصور قصدك اختصاصه )
ويعتبر مخالفة خارجة عن موضوع المداخلة ونظام مزاولة مهنة الهندسة
(فكلنا نتفق المتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته)"​​أحب أن أعلمك أنني لا أتكلم خارج اختصاصي فأنا مهندس انشائي استشاري معتمد ومدقق إنشائي والأهم من هذا خبير قضائي محلف ومعتمد من وزارة العدل منذ أكثر من 13 سنة وبالتالي يعتبر هذا الرأي من صلب اختصاصي وأستغرب منك هذا الكلام بدون معرفة مؤهلات المهندس الذي تكلمه !!!!!
والأغرب أنك لم تعترض سوى على ردي الذي طرحته ... ونحنا هنا لا نحاكم بل نعطي رأينا بدون أن نكون أصحاب قرار بالإتهام والتجريم وحتى بدون الحصول على التفاصيل الكاملة ونحن كملتقى المهندسين العرب غير معنين بالتحقيق والتدقيق والاتهام وتقديم تقرير للحكومة السعودية لتجريم الناس ... هي مجرد نقاش وتبادل الأراء

- الأمر الهام بالموضوع أن هذه المداخلة كتبتها قبل صدور قرار اللجنة والحمد لله كان قرار اللجنة المختصة موافق لرأيي الذي كتبته

@د.م يوسف حميضة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 سبتمبر 2015)

م عامر قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بالاشارة إلى ردكم
> - أظن أنك لم تقرأ ما كتبت بتأني واسمح لي أن أذكرك به :"
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذ عامر
انا لم اقرأ بتأني وانت لم تقرأ بتأني
و اكيد يوجد التباس في طريقة فهم النصوص والقصد
عند كلا الطرفين
فأنا لم اعني ولم اقصد اختصاصك الهندسي وخبرتك بذلك
وانا المعروف عني احترم رأي وتحليلات الزملاء المهندسين
المبتدئين وحتى طلاب الجامعات
لكن كان القصد ان يبقى النقاش والتحليلات ضمن اختصاص الهندسة
لتبقى الفائدة واحدة وليس من اختصاصنا كمهندسين غير ذلك
طبعا انا لا اعترض على اي مداخلة من اي زميل كان
ولا اتدخل الا في حال التصحيح العلمي الهندسي وضرورة ازالة اللبس
وتوافق المعلومة وفق الكودات الهندسية لكي لا يعمل بها الزملاء
بشكل هندسي غير صحيح
و يمكنك الرجوع الى مداخلات زملاء سابقة لنفس الموضوع
نفس الظروف والتشابه
- ولكن بعد شرحك وشرحي تبين تواجد سوء فهم لموقع ومسار الكلمات
لكن كانت وستبقى النية سليمة في احترام رأيكم ومدا خلاتكم وبغض
النظر عن امور ثناوية كانت السبب في ذلك
اشكرك كثيرا على مرورك الكريم.. والايضاحات النيرة التي ازالت
بعض سوء فهم وما جاء في المداخلات ليس الا عن نية طيبة واحترام
مع التحية والسلام


----------



## مهندس سمير (19 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*معايير السلامة للرافعات البرجية ( الأوناش** ) - Tower Cranes (منقول )*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*مقدمــــة*

*تعد الرافعات البرجية من اهم وسائل المساعدة في النظام الحديث للبناء ولا يكاد يخلو مشروع تشييد كبير منها* 

*اذ انها تعتمد على موازنة الحمولة* *مع ثقالات الموازنة لرفع الحمولة الى ارتفاعات عالية** .*
*كما ان الرافعات البرجية تعد ذات مرونة عالية في التحكم في الأرتفاع المطلوب*
*كما يمكن تشغيلها اما بواسطة غرفة التحكم في اعلى البرج* *او من خلال جهاز تحكم خاص من اسفل البرج** .*
*إضافة إلى ان الرافعات البرجية يمكن تركيبها ذاتيا من خلال رافعات خاصة موجودة في اسفل غرفة التحكم*
*لرفع البرج واضافة المحطات خطوة بخطوة** ...*
*تستخدم هذه الرافعات ( الأوناش ) في المنشأت ذات الارتفاعات العالية و المشروعات الكبرى *

*و أيضاً في حالات المنشات قليلة* *الارتفاع** حيث **يتم استخدام انواع الاوناش البرجية البسيطة * 


*هناك معايير سلامة واحتياطات يجب اتباعها وأخذها بعين الإعتبار عند اختيار موقع التركيب وخلال تركيب وتشغيل وصيانة هذه الاوناش* *البرجية*

*وذلك باتباع الأصول الفنية واحتياطات السلامة والأمان كل في مجال تخصصه**.*

*معايير السلامة و الاحتياطات الواجب إتخاذها عند اختيار موقع التركيب** :*

*1- **ان يكون بعيداً عن أى خطوط كهرباء سواء عالية أو أرضية وعلى الأخص خطوط الضغط العالي**.*

*2-**ان يكون بعيداً عن أي اعمال حفر قائمة أو محتملة مستقبلاً**.*

*3- **ألا يكون هناك احتمالات حدوث تسرب للمياه لأسفل أساسات الرافعة**.*

*4- **أن يكون موقع العمل مرئياً بالكامل للقائم بتشغيل الرافعة بدون أي عوائق**.*

*5- **عند اختيار موقع التركيب يجب أن يتم في نفس الوقت دراسة كيفية فكه بعد انتهاء التنفيذ*

*6- **أن تكون الاعمال المطلوب تنفيذها والاحمال المطلوب رفعها فى متناول ذراع الرافعة*

*حسب الابعاد المحددة بالكتالوج الخاص الصادر من الشركة المصنعة**.*

*7- **عند تركيب رافعة ثابتة يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات التالية** :*

*أ- اختيار موقع التركيب بحيث يكون قريباً جداً من المنشأ وعلى مسافة تسمح بربطه به مع مراعاة قدرة ذراع الرافعة على تغطية موقع العمل**.*

*ب- يجب الأخذ فى الاعتبار ضرورة وجود ممرات كافية حول الرافعة تسمح له بحرية الدوران بدون عوائق*

*وكذلك ممرات لدخول وخروج المعدات بالموقع المقامة فيه الرافعة لإمكان فكها ونقلها بعد انتهاء الأعمال*

*أو في حالة إجراء أعمال الصيانة إذا لزم الأمر**.*

*8- **فى حالة استخدام رافعة متحركة على قضبان يجب التأكد من إستواء الأرض التى سوف تتحرك عليها الرافعة**.*

*وعدم وجود أى مرتفعات* *أو منخفضات بها وخلوها من أي عوائق مع تساوي منسوبي قضيبي سكة الحديد**.*

*9- **فى حالة وجود أكثر من مبنى يراد تركيب مجموعة من الروافع البرجية بينها*
*يجب اختيار مكان كل رافعة بحيث يغطى ذراعها معظم المبنى أو مبنيان متجاوران قدر الامكان**.*
*ويفضل استخدام الرافعة من النوع المتحرك. كما يجب أن يتم رفع أو خفض منسوب كل رافعة عن المجاورة لها*
*حتى لا يتداخلا مع بعضهما أثناء العمل**.*

*10- **يحظر تماماً أجراء أي أعمال حفر - حتى لو تم سند جوانب الحفر – بجوار قواعد أو قضبان الروافع البرجية تحت أي ظروف**.*

*11- **بعد التأكد من كل ما سبق يتم عمل شهادة بتحليل اجهادات التربة من أحد معامل ميكانيكا التربة المتخصصة والمعتمدة*

*للتأكد من قدرتها على تحمل الأحمال التى ستقع عليها نتيجة للآتي**:*

*• **الوزن الكلي للرافعة متضمناً أثقال اتزان ذراع الرافعة** Counter Weight **وأثقال اتزان القاعدة** Balast Weight .*

*• **التأثيرات الديناميكية الناتجة عن حركة الرافعة**.*

*• **التأثيرات الأيروديناميكية الناتجة عن تأثير ضغط الرياح على الرافعة*

*معايير السلامة و الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها أثناء تركيب الروافع البرجية** :*




*1- **يجب التأكد من وجود الكتالوج الخاص بالرافعة المستخدمة والصادر من الشركة المصنعة له*
*والاطلاع الدقيق والكامل عليه من المهندسين والفنيين المعنيين**.*

*2- **يمنع المرور بمنطقة تركيب الرافعة**.*

*3- **مراجعة كافة أجزاء الرافعة بدقة قبل التركيب واستبعاد أى جزء قد يكون قد طرأ عليه تغير أو انحناء**.*

*4- **يحظر التسخين أو الطرق أو اللحامات العشوائية غير المدروسة في أي جزء بغرض إصلاحه*
*بل يتم استبداله بآخر سليم طبقاً لمواصفات وتوصيات المصنع مع إجراء اللحامات المطلوبة بطريقة فنية مدروسة**.*

*5- **يجب صب القاعدة الخرسانية التى سيتم تثبيت الوصلة الاولى بها وفقاً للاشتراطات المحددة بالكتالوج**.*

*6- **يتوالى تركيب أجزاء الرافعة وفقاً لما هو محدد بكتالوج الشركة المصنعة له مع التأكد من إحكام ربط المسامير وكافة مهمات التثبيت أولاً بأول وبنفس عزم الرباط الموصى به فى الكتالوج**.*

*7- **المراجعة الدقيقة لسلامة تركيب أجزاء ذراع الرافعة وإحكام ربطها** .*

*8- **المراجعة الدقيقة للحبال الصلب الخاصة بالرافعة** Wires **والتأكد من سلامة كافة وسائل الرفع*
*واتصالها ببعضها* *بطريقة سليمة فنياً بواسطة الفني المؤهل المختص**.*

*9- **بعد تركيب صينية الدوران وأجزاء ذراع الرافعة ومعدات الرفع وأثقال التوازن يجب التأكد من تركيب حبال الصلب فى أماكنها السليمة*
*وربط أطرافها وفقاً للمواصفات المحددة بالكتالوج مع ضرورة التأكد من تركيب المهمات الخاصة*
*بالمحافظة عليها فى أماكنها* *ومنع انزلاقها. مع مراجعة جميع بكرات لف الحبال** .*

*10- **يجب التأكد من تركيب أجهزة الامان وأنها تعمل وفقاً للنظام المحدد بكتالوج الشركة المصنعة وهي** :*

*• **جهاز تحديد مشوار العربة التروللى على ذراع الرافعة للداخل والخارج** Trolley Overtravel Indicator .*

*• **جهاز تحديد مشوار الخطاف عند النهاية العليا** Hook Overtravel Indicator .*

*• **التأكد من وجود السقاطة المزودة بالسوستة بخطاف الرافعة والتي تمنع الحبال الصلب*
*أو السلاسل الخاصة بالتحميل* *من هروبها من الخطاف** Safety Catches .*

*• **التأكد من تركيب الجهاز الخاص بالانذار فى حالة زيادة الحمل عن المقدار المحدد*
*طبقاً لمواصفات الرافعة المستخدمة** Max. Load Safety Indicator .*

*• **بالنسبة للروافع المتحركة يجب التأكد من تركيب أجهزة فصل الكهرباء عن حركة سير الرافعة*
*عند نهايتي القضبان** Carriage Limit Switches .*


*11- **يجب تجربة كافة حركات الرافعة مثل رفع الاحمال والدوران والفرامل وكفاءة أداء تجهيزات الامان*
*والتأكد من قدرة استخدام المعدة فى تركيب باقى أجزائها**.*

*12- **بعد إتمام التركيب وقبل الاستخدام يجب عمل الاختبارات والفحوصات اللازمة لمراجعة سلامة وصلاحية الرافعة*
*حسب ما هو محدد تفصيلاً بكتالوج التشغيل الخاص به**.*

*13- **يجب تزويد الروافع بأجهزة الاطفاء اليدوية المناسبة من حيث النوع والعدد والسعة مع التأكد المستمر من صلاحيتها**.*

*14- **يجب تثبيت لمبات إضاءة متقطعة فى ذراع الرافعة وعلى ذراع التوازن وعلى قمة الوصلات الرأسية** "Masts"*
*طبقاً لمواصفات هيئة الطيران المدنى المحلية**.*

*15- **يجب العناية تماماً بتأمين السلم الخاص بصعود مشغل الرافعة ونزوله الى ومن كابينة القيادة بأطواق نصف دائرية*
*مع تواجد منصات**" Platforms" **على مناسيب متتالية لإعطائه الفرصة لالتقاط الانفاس وللأمان فى حالة الطوارىء**.*

*16- **يراعى ان يكون زجاج كابينة التشغيل من النوع المأمون الذي لا يتسبب مطلقاً فى انكسار الضوء** Anti Reflection"".*

*17- **يجب تزويد مواقع العمل بجهاز لقياس سرعة الرياح السائدة فى المنطقة**.*

*18- **أثناء تركيب الرافعة يراعى ارتداء كافة القائمين بالتركيب لمهمات الوقاية الشخصية وأهمها أحزمة الامان** " Safety Harnesses".*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 سبتمبر 2015)

_*الرافعات العملاقة واسباب سقوطها*_


*Major Causes of Crane Accidents*​ 
الملف
http://up.harajgulf.com/do.php?id=213646

cranesppt-رافعات عملاقة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
هذه من احدث الصور للرافعة التي سقطت بالحرم حيث تم البدء بتفكيكها ونقلها خارج الحرم




منظر عام يبين مدى السقوط للرافعة














*
*



*
جدار خرساني صلب لمنع تحرك رافعة الحرم أثناء التفكيك والإزالة
*












































لاحظ ان مقدمة الرافعة لم تخترق او تؤثر على القاعدة الخرسانية اسفل منها





لاحظ احمال التثبيت الاضافية extra counter weight لم يتم استخدامها او ربط الرافعة وهي اسفل منها
















في ظل هذه الغابة من الرافعات حول صحن الكعبة كيف كان يمكن ينزل الرافعةMain boom & Jib (او الرافعات نوع crawler) على مستوى الارض في حالة كانت سرعة الرياح اكبر من المسموح بها لتشغيل الرافعة؟؟!!!


----------



## ِAhmad Abazeed (5 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 

أود أن أنقل لكم الأسبابا الأساسية لسقوط الرافعة حيث أنني أعمل حاليا في مشروع توسعة الحرم مع شركة دار الهندسة (الاستشاري) 

السبب الرئيسي في سقوط الرافعة هو عدم اتباع اجراءات السلامة في حال وجود الرياح حيث أن ذراع الرافعة كان ممتد بشكل عمودي بارتفاع يقارب (200 متر) ومع وجود رياح قوية بسرعة 60 كم أدى ذلك لانقلاب الرافعة 
الاصل في ظروف جوية كهذه انزال ذراع الرافعة إلى أقل ارتفاع ممكن 

فيما يتعلق في الثقالات :
الرافعة كانت في حالة توقف ولا تعمل منذ فترة طويلة لذلك الثقالات الموجودة فقط هي لحفظ الاتزان ولا يتم ربط الثقالات الاضافي إلا في حالة التحميل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أكتوبر 2015)

ِAhmad Abazeed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أود أن أنقل لكم الأسبابا الأساسية لسقوط الرافعة حيث أنني أعمل حاليا في مشروع توسعة الحرم مع شركة دار الهندسة (الاستشاري)
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم مشاركتكم هذه ... ولا اعرف اذا كنت قد اطلعت على المتطلبات للرافعة في حالة الرياح 
فهناك العديد من الاسئلة اتمنى الرد عليها اذا كان لديك اجابة عليها



هل هذه التعليمات بتنزيل الرافعة Mast Boom & Jib لمستوى الارض كانت معروفة لدى المسؤولين عن الرافعة ام ان سرعة الرياح المتوقعة كانت اقل من سرعة التي يتم فيها اتخاذ مثل هذا الاجراء؟.
هل كانت هناك مساحة او مجال لتنزيل الرافعة لمستوى الارض في ظروف الحج هذه والابنية التي حولها ؟.
الم يساعد وجود الخطاف hook بشكل حر في اعلى jib في سقوط الرافعة؟
الم يكن الاجدر ان يتم الاستفادة من اثقال التوازن الاضافية extra count weight لزيادة قوى التثبيت ل crawler crane لمواجهة اي ظروف طارئة (الرياح...) ما دامت الرافعة لا تعمل ؟.
خلال عمل الرافعة في الموقع وهي بحدود 3 سنوات هل تم تنزيل الرافعة Mast Boom & Jib لمستوى الارض عند الاخطار بان هناك احتمال لتعرض منطقة الحرم لرياح.
مع شكري وتقديري لاستجابتكم وردكم


----------



## ArSam (1 فبراير 2016)

*نتايج التحقيقات*
*كوجهة نظر نُشرتْ إعلامياً*
*في حادثة إنهيار رافعة الحرم*​

السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتهُ:
رغم مرور الزمن وقسوة الذكرىٰ إلا أنه 
من المفيد أن ندرج هنا في ذيل الموضوع 
الذي لقي تجاذبات فنية ركامية تحت ظلال سحابية مأساوية
خلاصة مختصرة لما تناقلته وسائل الاعلام في حينه
عن تقرير لجنة التحقيق بحادثة الحرم المكي الشريف،
لعل هذه المختصرة تكون سندويتشة أو فطيرة معلوماتية
تزود المهندس بطاقة وفعالية ذات مناعة ڤاكسينية
في استدراك الهمم العالية بمتابعة أعماله بالدقة والسلامة المطلوبتين. 

ما ورد في بيان إعلامي:

((((  ولفت بيان بالخصوص أن نتائج التحقيق، جاء فيها:
عدم وجود شبهة جنائية، 
وأوضح ألبان أن سبب الحادثة 
هو تعرض الرافعة لرياح قوية، وهي في وضعية خاطئة....

"السبب الرئيس للحادث هو تعرض الرافعة لرياح قوية، بينما هي في وضعية خاطئة وأن وضعية الرافعة تعتبر مخالفة لتعليمات التشغيل المعدة من قبل المصنع، والتي تنص على إنزال الذراع الرئيسية عند عدم الاستخدام أو عند هبوب الرياح ومن الخطأ إبقاؤها مرفوعة، 
إضافة إلى عدم إتباع و تفعيل أنظمة السلامة في الأعمال التشغيلية،
وعدم تطبيق مسؤولي السلامة عن تلك الرافعة التعليمات الموجودة بكتيب تشغيلها 
يضاف إلى ذلك ضعف التواصل والمتابعة من قبل مسؤولي السلامة بالمشروع لأحوال الطقس وتنبيهات رئاسة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة 
وعدم وجود قياس لسرعة الرياح عند إطفاء الرافعة، 
بالإضافة إلى عدم التجاوب مع العديد من خطابات الجهات المعنية بمراجعة أوضاع الرافعات وخاصة الرافعة التي سببت الحادثة، 
وتحميل المقاول (.....) جزءاً من المسؤولية عما حدث لما أشير إليه من أسباب 
وإعادة النظر في عقد (الاستشاري ... ) ومراجعة أوضاع جميع الروافع الموجودة بالمشروع، 
والتأكيد على توفير جميع متطلبات واحتياطات الأمان والسلامة فيها".)))))

نسأل الله أن يلطف بعباده
و أن يبصر زملائنا المهندسين باستخلاص العبر من هذا الدرس
لتسهر أعينهم بجد وإخلاص على سلامة العباد، 
في ما أوكل إليهم من مسؤوليات في عملهم اليومي. 


أرجو لكم التوفيق. 
مهندس نورالدين.


----------



## aymanallam (1 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
من خلال معرفتي باحد مهندسين الجوده بشركة بن لادن بمشروع الحرم
قال لى أن سبب الرافعه هو عدم تأمينه بالشكل الجيد أثناء التوقف عن العمل
حيث تم اعلام الموقع بعدم تشغيل الرافعات بسبب الرياح
وبالفعل كانت هذه الرافعه متوقفه عن العمل قبل هبوب الرياح فلم ينتبه احد 
لتأمينها حيث أن الرافعه كان تأمينه بشكل غير هندسي لأنه كانت متوقفه عن العمل
ولا يوجد رياح وكان تأمينها الغير هندسي بوضع زراع الرافعه في أتجاه وضع أحمال التثبيت بالاتجاه
الاخر وكان ذلك هو المعتاد عليه فى حالة التوقف عن العمل
ولذلك تلاحظوا أن الرافعه سقطت عكس اتجاه لان الحمل المثبت العكسي كان كبير جدا
وحيث أن الرافعه من النوع المتحرك فلابد من تثبيتها من الامام والخلف 
وهذا لم يحدث 





والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (23 أغسطس 2016)

*السعودية : الكشف عن تقرير سري حذّر من كارثة ” رافعة الحرم ” قبل وقوعها بأشهر*

كشفت صحيفة سعودية عن أن تقريرا فنيا أصدرته شركة استشارية، قبل حادثة سقوط رافعة الحرم في مكة المكرمة بأشهر عدة ، حذر من كثرة الرافعات في الحرم المكي إلى حد غير مقبول.

وذكرت صحيفة “عكاظ” الصادرة الثلاثاء أن التقرير السري الذي تسلمته جهات التحقيق كشف عن أن هناك نقصا في الرقابة، وإهمالا جسيما في التعامل مع المخاطر التشغيلية.وحذر من أن المخاطر الخاصة بمجموعة بن لادن، في ما يتعلق بالحوادث ذات الصلة بأنظمة الرفع “عالية” أو “غير مقبولة”.وكشف التقرير ضعفا شديدا في أنظمة السلامة المتصلة بأنظمة الرفع، وكفاءة المشغلين، وأن الخدمة التي تتلقاها مجموعة بن لادن السعودية ذات العلاقة بأعمال الرفع والسلامة وإدارة المخاطر وجميع الأعمال المتعهد بها لا بد أن تتسم بالكفاءة، ومتطلبات الجودة.ولفت التقرير إلى أنه في حال استمرار الخدمة بصيغتها المذكورة، فهناك احتمال كبير لوقوع حادث يتعرض فيه نظام الرفع لعطل كارثي، يؤثر بصورة مباشرة على سمعة مجموعة بن لادن ومصالحها.وأضاف التقرير أن الوثائق المتعلقة بأعمال الرفع في برنامج مشاريع مكة “ظاهرية”، وأن أثرها متدن للغاية في إدارة المخاطر المتعلقة بأعمال الرفع.ووقعت حادثة سقوط آلة رافعة في الحرم المكي 11 أيلول/ سبتمبر الماضي في مشروع توسعة المسجد الحرام في مكة المكرمة غرب السعودية. خلفت هذه الحادثة حوالي 110 قتلى وحوالي 238 جريحًا ، حسب ما أعلن عنه الدفاع المدني السعودي. (dpa)

السلام عليكم
- هذا تقرير روتين عام شكلي لا علاقة له لكثرة
تواجد الرافعات في المشروع حيث سبب سقوط الرافعة
هو الرياح والعاصفة
لو لا الرياح لما سقطت الرافعة
- ولو كانت الرافعة مصممة لمقاومة الرياح على
كامل ارتفاعها لما سقطت وهدمت وحصدت ارواح
الأبرياء قي الحرم المكي

- لا زلنا ثابتين عند قولنا ان السبب الأساسي لسقوط الرافعة
هو خطأ كبير من الشركة الصانعة ومخالفتها للكودات الهندسية
وعدم تصميمها كاملا على مقاومة الرياح على كامل ارتفاعها

- ويبقى السؤال محيرا ويشك في امره
واذا كانت الشركة الصانعة تعرف تمام المعرفة ان هذه الرافعة
غير مصممة على اماكن تواجد العواصف والرباح
لماذا ترسلها الى منطقة الحرم المكي حيث هي منطقة
عواصف ورياح؟
تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2022)

السلام عليكم
بعد سنوات من حادث سقوط الرافعة في الحرم المكي ...تعود للواجهة هذه القضية من جديد بعد ان قرر المحكمة العليا نقض جميع الاحكام السابقة واعادة المحاكمة من جديد.
الاهم في قرار المحكمة هذا لأسباب اعادة المحاكمة هو في وجود الرافعة بالرغم من عدم الحاجة اليها او اتخاذ التعليمات اللازمة بشأنها في حالة التوقف
(وعلى فرض وجود الإذن ببقاء الرافعة فإنه لم يُتحقق بشكل كاف من جواز بقاء ذراعها مرفوعة وعدم إنزال الذراع نظراً إلى أن زمن حدوث الواقعة كان في فترة موسم الحج وخلال المدة المقررة لإيقاف العمل حفاظاً على الحجاج والمعتمرين وحرصاً على سلامتهم وأمنهم، ولأن مقياس تحديد سرعة الرياح المثبت في الرافعة يتوقف (ينطفئ) عند عدم استخدامها، ولما ورد في كتيب تعليمات الرافعة من وجوب إنزال الذراع لدواعي السلامة إذا لم تكن الظروف الجوية واضحة، وما ورد فيه أن إنزال ذراع الرافعة يتطلب وقتاً كافياً وظروفاً ملائمة.)
وهذا ما قمت بالتركيز بالنقاش فيه وقت الحادث في هذا الموضوع ان مثل هذا النوع من الرافعات في حالة وجود رياح او التوقف عن العمل يجب انزال الذراع على الارض (وهذا يصعب ام لم يكن مستحيلا تحقيقه لعدم وجود مساحة كافية لانزالة بل يتطلب ان يتم فكه)لذلك كان اختيار هذا النوع من الرافعات لهذا الموقع غير مناسب.
للمزيد من المعلومات حول قرار المحكمة العليا إليكم هذا الرابط








المحكمة العليا السعودية تنقض جميع الأحكام الصادرة في قضية "سقوط رافعة الحرم" - الوكيل الاخباري


الوكيل الإخباري - قررت المحكمة العليا في السعودية نقض جميع الأحكام الصادرة في قضية حادثة رافعة الحرم بمشروع توسعة المسجد الحرام التي وقعت قبل 7 سنوات قبيل موسم الحج بتاريخ 27/‏‏11/‏‏1436، وراح ضحيتها 110 شهداء، وإصابة 209 أشخاص وتلفيات مادية بمبنى الحرم المكي الشريف.




m.alwakeelnews.com


----------

